#lubuntu-devel 2016-01-25
<LocutusOfBorg> hi folks, did anybody had a change to look at libsdl2 sync I did for xenial?
<flexiondotorg> wxl, phillw I heard a rumour Lubuntu are doing something with Mir.
<flexiondotorg> Is that for LXDE or LXQt or both?
<wxl> flexiondotorg: working with mir is news to me. where did you hear this?
<flexiondotorg> wxl, It was a throw away remark I saw in #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-desktop earlier today.
<flexiondotorg> Redaring libsdl2 and an initial merge that drop Mir support.
<wxl> hm
<flexiondotorg> *Regarding
<flexiondotorg> If not, fine.
<flexiondotorg> Just sounded interesting and I was interested in playing too.
<wxl> yeah, no sorry. if i find out anything i'll let you know
<wxl> i might be interested in mir but i'm still of the bindest it's going to fade in the shadow of wayland
#lubuntu-devel 2016-01-26
<flexiondotorg> Are Lubuntu interested in participating in 16.04 Alpha 2?
<flexiondotorg> wxl, phillw, tsimonq2 ^^^^^
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: we have been talking about it a bit, so I can UNOFFICIALLY say yes, but wxl is really the person to make the final decision on that.
<flexiondotorg> tsimonq2, Thanks.
<tsimonq2> np
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2016-January/003524.html
<flexiondotorg> tsimonq2, Thanks.
<flexiondotorg> I've just posted.
<flexiondotorg> Xubuntu and Kubuntu are out.
<flexiondotorg> Lubuntu and Ubuntu MATE are in.
<flexiondotorg> wxl, You about. I could potentially take the day off work to do release tasks.
<flexiondotorg> I think.
<flexiondotorg> New job, so not sure if this is too short notice for them yet.
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: just note it's 5 AM for him :)
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: also, I have a 2 hour delay on school, so if there is anything I can do to help, just ping :)
<phillw> flexiondotorg: we are taking part in all the milestone releases :)
<flexiondotorg> phillw, Thanks.
<phillw> IIRC our draft notes for A2 are already there....  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/Alpha2/Lubuntu yup, they are :D
<wxl> flexiondotorg: tsimonq2: i thought that my email made it clear that we'd like to participate :)
<flexiondotorg> wxl, It did :-)
<flexiondotorg> wxl, I can't get the time off work to run the release tasks.
<flexiondotorg> Any chance you can do it?
<wxl> flexiondotorg: you wanna split the task?
<phillw> wxl: is someone doing the needed stuff on the iso-tracker for an A2?
<wxl> phillw: in discussion
<phillw> ah, okies :)
<phillw> has the 4.4 kernel arrived yet?
<wxl> don't think so
<wxl> !info linux-generic xenial
<wxl> !info linux-generic xenial-proposed
<phillw> hmm, thought it was slated for 25th...
<ubot93> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.3.0.7.8 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 11 kB
<ubot93> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.1.0 (xenial-proposed), package size 1 kB, installed size 11 kB
<wxl> there it's in proposed now
 * phillw has been running for a couple of weeks :P
<wxl> i put nomachine on the pi this morning
<wxl> now i have a fairly reliable remote display
<wxl> although i can't change the screen size
<phillw> yeah the screen resolution is a bit of a pain.
<wxl> i guess not having a display installed makes for a problem
<flexiondotorg> wxl, The nature of my new job makes it impossible for me to do the release tasks entirely.
<wxl> flexiondotorg: okie dokie
<flexiondotorg> I can do 13:00 to 14:00 GMT on Weds and Thursday.
<flexiondotorg> Plus the evenings.
<flexiondotorg> But I am guessing the release will be done by Thursday evening.
<flexiondotorg> I can prep the release notes though.
<flexiondotorg> For participating flavours.
<flexiondotorg> So, some nature of splitting the task.
<wxl> flexiondotorg: do that and do the release announcement and you got a deal :)
<flexiondotorg> Deal.
<wxl> okie doke
<wxl> i'll mark us both on the wiki
<flexiondotorg> Great.
<wxl> once the sso loads up :/
<flexiondotorg> Can you also reply on the ML and outline the arrangement?
<wxl> yep
<flexiondotorg> That SSO is getting worse.
<wxl> you: release notes, announcement
<wxl> me: everything else :)
<flexiondotorg> wxl, Yep.
<flexiondotorg> And I will do some flavour chasing in my lunch break.
<flexiondotorg> Although, I think it will just be us and Kylin.
<wxl> flexiondotorg: what's your wiki page?
<phillw> flexiondotorg: as I noted earlier, lubuntu's notes are already in draft. Will need a tidy up on Wed Turs.
<phillw> I'll check that is done for lubuntu
<wxl> OH
<wxl> i forgot how to spell your name
<wxl> nevermind flexiondotorg
<wxl> you should make /flexiondotorg a redirect to /MartinWimpress
<flexiondotorg> OK
<flexiondotorg> Ubuntu MATE notes are done.
<wxl> i actually did the opposite because camelcase sucks XD
<wxl> flexiondotorg: our notes are done except for checking over bugs and stuff
<flexiondotorg> Wiki notes point to the as yet unpublished, but written, Ubuntu MATE blog.
<flexiondotorg> wxl, I did testing yesterday.
<flexiondotorg> I don't expect anything to change.
<flexiondotorg> But ready.
<wxl> i don't *EXPECT* anything to change XD
<flexiondotorg> Sadly, I won't have time to test Lubuntu on PPC this time :-(
<flexiondotorg> wxl, Am I being naive ;-)
<wxl> hehehe
<wxl> well phillw has a ppc machine now XD
<phillw> not connected it all up yet.
<flexiondotorg> phillw, No time like the present ;-)
<phillw> not when I'm not to vomit again... had two days of it and just had some scrambled eggs on toast.
#lubuntu-devel 2016-01-27
<ianorlin> ok the build is added but is the image building?
<ianorlin> wxl flexiondotorg are the isos building?
<krytarik> ianorlin: These would be the respective places to check for them anyway: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/xenial/lubuntu , https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/xenial/ubuntu-mate
<krytarik> There, the Mate ones are building now.
<krytarik> So, looks like they'll just be built at the usually scheduled time.
<wxl> ianorlin: which ones?
<ianorlin> the alpha 2 ones
<ianorlin> for lubuntu or ubuntu-mate
<ianorlin> oh nmv it shows today image
* ChanServ changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu, Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | now testing Xenial Xerus 16.04 LTS Alpha 2, due 29 Jan
<phillw> flexiondotorg: as soon as you have 32 / 64 bit Iso's stable, let me know and I'll test. I cannot do the PPC one as my test machine is CD only.
<krytarik> phillw: "<flexiondotorg> The existing images are good enough." - in -release earlier today.
<phillw> krytarik: thanks. I'm just finishing off the 32bit lubuntu alternate
<phillw> and want to a live run to confirm if the reboot and KVM bug is still present.
<flexiondotorg> phillw, I think 32/64 bit images are "OK". If you can test, would be great.
<flexiondotorg> I will test Ubuntu MATE PPC tonight.
<flexiondotorg> If I get time, I will smoke test Lubuntu PPC.
<flexiondotorg> Basically and boot/install test.
<flexiondotorg> wxl, I've drafted a release announcement.
<flexiondotorg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/Alpha2/ReleaseAnnouncement
<phillw> flexiondotorg: cool, I've just had a shock... I can not find a CD-RW anywhere!!!! So, I hope my remaining stock of cd-r's are up for it!
<wxl> flexiondotorg: thank you sir :)
<wxl> flexiondotorg: if you haven't linked that to the Alpha2 page, please do
<phillw> flexiondotorg: Im NOT seeing Bug 1447038 with KVM in live mode. Are you using Vbox or something else?
<ubot93> bug 1447038 in casper (Ubuntu) "Shutdown/Restart of live session guest does not work in Virtualbox, KVM or VMWare" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1447038
<phillw> flexiondotorg: also, the i386 and ppc for mate still show as re-building. I suspect that they have hung?
<phillw> wxl: cd has passed a manual md5sum on piglet... So, we shall see what the Mac makes of it later.... Now, it is hold down the 'C' key once CD is 'sucked in' to make the mac boot from CD?
<phillw> flexiondotorg: wxl the elderly iMac seems to have passed away in its sleep. Despite a couple of hours trying, it can not boot from its own HDD, nor the rescue CD's that came with it (even after using a cd drive cleaner).
<phillw> I have the dubious task of ripping it open to extract the HDD which still has data which is not to go a 'recyling' center.
<flexiondotorg> phillw, I see it in VirtualBox.
<flexiondotorg> Never saw it in KVM.
<flexiondotorg> But did in VMware way back.
<flexiondotorg> phillw, The rebuilding thing I brought up earlier with Foundations.
<flexiondotorg> They "fixed" it.
<flexiondotorg> Just ignore it.
<flexiondotorg> They are not rebuilding.
<phillw> I saw it briefly, but there were other issues at the time with repos being a bit screwy. The devs use KVM, so most of the time - they get them patched fairly quickly :)
<phillw> flexiondotorg: okies, tsimonq2 has been asked to run some tests for you guys. The poorly PPC ate up all my time, but as we have until friday now - I'll be sure to give them a couple of tests tomorrow.
 * flexiondotorg is burning DVD of Ubuntu MATE PPC.
<flexiondotorg> Will test Lubuntu PPC tomorrow.
 * phillw found CD of xubuntu-ppc 9-04 edition.... guess that Mac was just packed away for too long.... (It was ~ 10 years even then!)
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: I'll do it tomorrow afternoon, I am helping with Lubuntu bug reports for the release notes and I have some other projects I need to make headway on...
<phillw> it was packed in with the original CD's from Apple :)
#lubuntu-devel 2016-01-28
<tsimonq2> can someone confirm bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-disk-utility/+bug/1458383 ?
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1458383 in gnome-disk-utility (Ubuntu) "gnome-disk-utilty does not allow swapoff of zram devices" [Low,New]
<ianorlin> I wonder if that might be a usdisks problem though ?
<flexiondotorg> Does Lubuntu use ZRAM by default?
<ianorlin> flexiondotorg: on desktop live sessions
<phillw> flexiondotorg: also on ubiquity installer
<phillw> tsimonq2: invalid, it is expected behaviour
<tsimonq2> phillw: okay, thanks
<phillw> tsimonq2: done.
<tsimonq2> phillw: what about bug 1359689?
<ubot93> bug 1359689 in linux (Ubuntu Vivid) "cryptsetup password prompt not shown" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1359689
<tsimonq2> (my VM isn't encrypted)
<phillw> tsimonq2: that is a global bug.
<tsimonq2> phillw: so yes it is confirmed?
<wxl> tsimonq2: not relevant to our release notes regardles
<tsimonq2> wxl: okay thanks
<phillw> tsimonq2: the zram has been removed
<phillw> tsimonq2: the encryption one is valid to everyone's notes
<tsimonq2> not seeing 1504682, who else can confirm?
<phillw> wxl: please read the two sections on our release notes :P
<tsimonq2> whoops
<tsimonq2> fix release
<phillw> tsimonq2: is that the gold bug on the iso-tracker?
<tsimonq2> phillw: yeah sorry for bringing it up
<phillw> tsimonq2: that's fine... I *thought* I'd removed it from the a2 release notes :)
<tsimonq2> LAST bug I am looking over, what's the status of this? 1537836
<tsimonq2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/1537836
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1537836 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "papercut level infrastructure fixes for usb-creator-gtk" [Medium,Triaged]
<phillw> tsimonq2: it is still an annoyance, and thus still valid.
<tsimonq2> phillw: alright
<phillw> tsimonq2: last we heard from Nio, the major issue is fixed, but some other problems   remain.
<phillw> tsimonq2: I think http://launchpad.net/bugs/1163908 still exist, I've not checked yet... but will do for final notes
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1163908 in partman-partitioning (Ubuntu) "Guided partitioning shortcut "max" gives minimum space instead" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<tsimonq2> whether or not they need to go on the release notes, I have the following bugs that are confirmed and have been reported either on the ISO tracker or Alpha 1's page: 1434774, 1444682, 1445818, 1467517, 1484785, 1516454, 1522625, 1530323, 1370707, 1359689, 1497604, 1537836, 1447038
<tsimonq2> phillw: need me to check?
 * tsimonq2 already checked those bugs
<phillw> It should be marked as a google task, it is an easy mug to fix.... swap the action of max and min around :)
<tsimonq2> phillw: just finished last week :)
 * tsimonq2 claps his hands together to get the dust off of them
<tsimonq2> I think my work is done here for tonight
<tsimonq2> /ow/pw
<tsimonq2> whoops
<phillw> tsimonq2: as we hit the beta's then https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu bugs will be re-visited.
<tsimonq2> phillw: alright
<phillw> The beta RL will then roll to our final release.
<phillw> Over the weekend, the alpha2 notes will be copied to the beta1 notes and those bugs checked upon.
<phillw> wxl: / tsimonq2 do we have a 14.04 step release due out between now and 16.04 ?
<tsimonq2> phillw: what do you mean by that?
<wxl> phillw: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2016-January/003521.html
<tsimonq2> ohhhhhh I got it
<phillw> wxl: ahh, I had a sneaking suspicion there was one due.
<wxl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule has it a week later
<phillw> wxl: that was edited yesterday
<wxl> phillw: you'll see that's fairly consistent with the timing of the message
<phillw> wxl: was curious, as to see. I know we do not partake 'officially'.
<phillw> wxl: did you sort out brownnoi.se ?
<MrBIOS> was there a built ppc alpha2 yet?
<krytarik> MrBIOS: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/354/builds
<MrBIOS> krytarik: thanks
<phillw> flexiondotorg: running the 64bit tests now (full, followed by guided).
<phillw> both passed.. I was just looking for a good install, there are plenty of grey bugs to go around :D
<phillw> krytarik: re: Kylin... yeah, they have weird hours over in china :)
<phillw> MrBIOS: yay, I found a resonably priced, guaranteed, replacement charger for the soon to arrive little mac book. http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B008EJN5J2?ref_=cm_cr_ryp_prd_ttl_sol_0 :D
<MrBIOS> good good :)
<krytarik> phillw: That wasn't the point though, ftm. :P
<phillw> krytarik: I read about them issuing a re-spin :)
<phillw> as they are dated 27th, it has to be a manual respin, else they would be 26th like lubuntu (we didn't have a respin) :)
<krytarik> Not when someone forgot to stop the daily builds for them. :P
<krytarik> (Which was the case, for all.)
<phillw> krytarik: ahh, that'd have been an 'oops' from the -release guys.... Well, we were a day late :D
<wxl> hey phillw, etc
<phillw> hiyas wxl
<phillw> wxl: I did the outstanding tests that I promised for MATE, so it is dependent on how much time he and MrBIOS get to do the PPC ones :)
<MrBIOS> if only I didn’t have this damned job that pays me all this damned money
<phillw> he he :)
<flexiondotorg> I will smoke test Lubuntu Alternate PPC in a couple of hours.
<phillw> flexiondotorg: thanks... Oh, after I sourced the G4 ibook that we don't know it works yet, I also won at auction an older G3 power-book. Walter says they are bit of pain to set up, but at least I know it works!
<flexiondotorg> I have iBook G4.
<wxl> g4 is always better
<phillw> wxl: so you said :P
<wxl> i need to send someone this monstrous g5 tower i have
<wxl> i do have an ibook g4
<wxl> i need to review who i'm going to send these all too
<wxl> i have 2 folks, one in canada and one in indonesia that are interested
<wxl> i think i'm going to up the ante a bit and maybe ask them to blog or report about their progress
<phillw> wxl: that would not seem unreasonable
<phillw> as the last kit you shipped out, the user cannot operate.
<wxl> yeah well i think it's a g3
<wxl> and there may be something amiss with the hard drive
<wxl> the problem with all of these machines is that they sometimes require hacking
<phillw> oh, I look forward to my G3, but it is a working model :D
<wxl> you have to be of the right mindset for such things
<wxl> i fear fritz may not be of that midnset
 * wxl sighs
<phillw> wxl: then best course of action is to have it shipped on. You either like bashing your head against a long string of "Why the heck is failing NOW????!!!", or you do not.
 * flexiondotorg is booting Lubuntu Alaternate PPC
<phillw> :)
#lubuntu-devel 2016-01-29
<flexiondotorg> phillw, Ship it! :-)
<flexiondotorg> Boots, installs, boot agains, works.
<flexiondotorg> Started a few applications and "done" stuff.
<flexiondotorg> Nothing bad happen in the hour or so I've been using Lubuntu on iBook G4 :-)
<phillw> flexiondotorg: you need to tell wxl :) I think he'd still like a test on the desktop ISO as it is not to easy to justify a release if no tests at all has been done?
<flexiondotorg> Sorry, I'm out of time :-(
<phillw> flexiondotorg: thanks for the effort. I believe they get released Friday evening UTC
<phillw> flexiondotorg: do not forget to mark MATE as 'ready'... also wxl for once in a while, would you please mark the lubuntu ones as 'ready' !!!
<wxl> flexiondotorg: phillw: i was going to wait until later tonight jic
<flexiondotorg> wxl, phillw I have marked Ubuntu MATE ready.
<wxl> flexiondotorg: phillw: i guess i'll mark i386/amd64 ready and hope and pray for ppc
<flexiondotorg> wxl, If I'm not about a release time are you OK for send the release announcement?
<flexiondotorg> It is drafted in the wiki.
<phillw> wxl: the alternate ppc is good to go :)
<phillw> wxl:  it installs, boots and runs :)
<wxl> phillw: 1/2 tests, tho?
<wxl> flexiondotorg: sure, just make sure that is linked to the Alpha2 participants page
<wxl> phillw: i guess we can assume it's ok enough
<phillw> wxl: it is an alpha2 ... I do not think installing side by side is a major issue at this stage :)
<flexiondotorg> wxl, It is.
<wxl> well i'll leave it open in case someone like MrBIOS pops in to test
<flexiondotorg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/Alpha2/ReleaseAnnouncement
<MrBIOS> ticket?
<phillw> wxl: I'd rather him test the desktop one :D
<wxl> MrBIOS: there's no ticket, just testcases
<wxl> oh heheh i see it now
<wxl> thx flexiondotorg
<flexiondotorg> Linked from here - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/Alpha2/ReleaseAnnouncement
<flexiondotorg> MrBIOS, Well, that's weird :-)
<wxl> nice quote XD
<flexiondotorg> wxl, Yeah :-)
<wxl> hehehe learning from my example XD
<phillw> Xerus :)
<flexiondotorg> Indeed :-)
<phillw> wxl: you can mark as ready and people can still test :D
<phillw> wxl: any time scale for someone pressing the button for the A2's? They're all ready to go :)
<wxl> phillw: not yet. need to talk to release and i haven't heard back from them since i asked
<phillw> okies :)
<wxl> LXQT ON PPC!!!!!!!!!!! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lubuntu-devel/attachments/20160129/60985bab/attachment-0001.png
<redwolf> no way!
<wxl> yep
<redwolf> O.O!
<redwolf> about time!
<wxl> i'm gonna blog about it
<wxl> on lubuntu.me
<wxl> unless you want to
 * wxl bats lashes at redwolf 
<redwolf> no, no, do it :)
<redwolf> please yourself :)
<redwolf> BUT post it in BOTH places!
<teward> or don't do anything
<teward> and be kinder to everyone
<wxl> BOTH places?
<teward> *runs*
<teward> oops
<redwolf> that
<redwolf> thank you teward
<wxl> go get some darn coffee and leave us alone teward
<redwolf> yes, FB and blog
<wxl> oh i'm not going to facebook
<wxl> that's your problem XD
<redwolf> O.o
<teward> wxl: i need a direct link to the images - apparently cdimage and the ones on the isotracker are blowing up on me
<redwolf> Reddit?
<teward> so i don't have a zsync locatoin
<teward> (trying to test that one reported thing about VMware)
<wxl> teward: i'd do that but right now i have to do a blog because redwolf is being stubborn :)
<teward> i see
 * teward glares at redwolf
<redwolf> ^^
<redwolf> redwolf is testing a virtualized Deepin Linux over ElementaryOS
<wxl> yeah because that's relevant!
 * wxl rolls eyes
<redwolf> º___º
 * teward sends the glare of doom over oversized TCP/UDP packets to redwolf's net
<teward> ANYWAYS
<redwolf> LOL
<teward> wxl: i assume the dailies and such are on the canonical infrastructure for images, then?
<teward> maybe i should poke canonical IS, see if they're even seeing my reqs
<redwolf> no, really, where the hell are you going to post about that, wxl?
<wxl> redwolf: lubuntu.me
<redwolf> good boy
<wxl> redwolf: uhhh my account is "pending"
<redwolf> O.O!
<wxl> teward: what's your problem officially?
<wxl> teward: here's an example http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily/20160126/xenial-alternate-amd64.iso.zsync
<phillw> teward: do you want me to grab one and throw it onto phillw.net ?
<teward> phillw: yeah, if you could, both amd64 and i386, but the Desktop one, not the alternate
<teward> then i'll pull it down from there
<teward> zsync preferred, but i'll http get if i have to :P
<phillw> the server supports zsync, i also pulls iso's in at 11,000 kb/s from the canonical server :D
<teward> cool
<teward> phillw: just give me a link to point to for the zsync links, then i'll pull em down, thanks.
<phillw> teward: http://phillw.net/isos/lubuntu/xenial/
<phillw> the iso's where zsync'd on, so already checksummed :)
<phillw> *were*
<teward> phillw: thanks
<teward> phillw: check perms, 403 from zsync
<phillw> teward: try now :)
<teward> phillw: standby
<teward> (internet blew up in my face for a moment
* ChanServ changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu | Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | now testing Xenial Xerus 16.04 LTS dailies | Trusty Tahr 14.04.4 LTS testing to begin 9 Feb
<teward> phillw: that's working now, downloading.  Thanks.
<wxl> phillw: redwolf: i just forwarded the release announcement ot the list
<redwolf> nice
<redwolf> once posted on FB official, I'll spread it out
<teward> do one of you have the link to that bug about the isos not shutting down in vms?
<teward> link lost due to chrome corruption
<teward> :/
<teward> nevermind found it
<phillw> kk
<wxl> flexiondotorg: lubuntu.me/xenial-lxqt-ppc/
<flexiondotorg> wxl, Brilliant!
<flexiondotorg> I am really looking forward to Lubuntu with LXQt
 * MrBIOS waves at flexiondotorg 
<wxl> http://ricanlinux.blogspot.com/2016/01/lubuntu-1604-alpha-2-is-out-with-lxqt.html
<wxl> might want to tweet that redwolf
<redwolf> O.O
<redwolf> but they never use LUBUNTU theme for those demos!
<redwolf> grunt!
<redwolf> I already blogged about it though ;)
<wxl> do it!!!!!!
<wxl> obey me!
<wxl> XD
<redwolf> -__-
<redwolf> you're not my real mom!
<wxl> :*
<redwolf> and... most important... you're not blonde!!
<wxl> technically i am
<redwolf> "you have no power here"
<redwolf> yes, darling, but I don't want to dig in your DNA sequences
<redwolf> there're things that a man should keep covered!
<redwolf> is that your "friend"'s blog?
<wxl> ?
<redwolf> the one you mentioned at lubuntu.me
<wxl> yep
<redwolf> -____-
<flexiondotorg> MrBIOS, o/
#lubuntu-devel 2016-01-30
<phillw> Hi, can some one with a 15.10 install kicking around (real, or VM) please confirm https://launchpad.net/bugs/1539930
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1539930 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "Cannot set Location in Weather Applet" [Undecided,New]
<phillw> hmm, this will hopefully be very boring.... virgin 14.04.3 --> 16.04 A2 update now under way :)
<Sickofthebluescr> Hi All :) I just joined the testing group and I wanted to say hello. I'll be testing LXQT with the new alpha on a G3 iBook PPC later today
<phillw> hi Sickofthebluescr
<phillw> Sickofthebluescr: you may also want to join the mailing list, it is a low volume mailing list. https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/lubuntu-devel
<phillw> wb redwolf
<redwolf> o/
<phillw> redwolf: assmiliation is about complete.... Sickofthebluescr is Kc Clark from Fb :)
<redwolf> ha! perfect! the Borg Collective feels happy with the new assimilation
<redwolf> welcome aboard Sickofthebluescr :)
<Sickofthebluescr> Happy to be a part of this :) Thanks guys
<Sickofthebluescr> I'm getting my g3 ready now
<redwolf> yay!
<MrBIOS> re
<phillw> hiyas MrBIOS
<MrBIOS> how goes?
<MrBIOS> doing some volunteering this morning
<MrBIOS> transcoding educational French videos for kids in Haiti :P
<phillw> nice
<phillw> my 14.04.3 --> 16.04 locked up about 80 - 90% completed.... just trying to rescue as it does boot.
<phillw> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<phillw> to the rescue!!! :D Yay !!!!
<phillw> catch you all later.... Dad taking me and Mum out for a meal :)
<redwolf> bon appétit!
 * phillw burp!!!
<phillw> hiyas Na3iL
<phillw> wxl: with a stable A2 out, and the beta a little way off. Maybe a good time to look at 14.04 --> 16.04 upgrading?
<wxl> phillw: absolutely!
<wxl> tsimonq2: you want to do some upgrade tests?
<tsimonq2> wxl: at dad's until Monday after school, sorry
<wxl> phillw: we did get some daily upgrade tests done as part of gci but those were with xenial, so not best
<wxl> tsimonq2: want to do some then? we have until the 11th before 14.04.4 is due
<wxl> or is it .5?
<wxl> i can't remember
<tsimonq2> wxl: sure
<phillw> wxl: I tried earlier, and it hung.... restarting and using dpkg --configure -a did unlock the freeze,
<wxl> tsimonq2: so remember you need to use trusty daily
<tsimonq2> wxl: so Trusty daily to Xenial?
<phillw> wxl: I used a clean trusty fully on 14.04.3
<wxl> well maybe phillw's right
<wxl> daily might be too much of a moving target
<wxl> on the other hand it can be assumed that a trusty to xenial install would be fully updated
<wxl> as i believe that's a part of the upgrade instructions no?
<phillw> wxl: yeah the daily is the next in line for 14.04.4
<tsimonq2> wxl: well let's have tests for Trusty 14.04, 14.04.3, Daily, and Wily!
<tsimonq2> well minus just plain 14.04 I think
<wxl> yes agree
<phillw> wxl: at present you have to do it via cli
<tsimonq2> but seperate tests would be good
<wxl> tsimonq2: make it your goal to do so before next tuesday
<tsimonq2> wxl: alright
<wxl> so that would be the 9th
<tsimonq2> wxl: I'll also figure out how to crank out testcases
<wxl> cuz the 9th we should have our trusty milestone to test
<tsimonq2> wxl: as in making them
<tsimonq2> wxl: I'll get test cases made and email them to you
<tsimonq2> wxl: I can get that done within the next few days as well
<wxl> k great
<phillw> wxl: after 14.04.4 sounds good. That will be the one in place when 16.04 lands :)
<wxl> right
<tsimonq2> well I'll accomodate for that, then once 14.04.4 is released then we can just update the testcases
<wxl> tsimonq2: so don't worry about anything but lts → lts for now
<tsimonq2> wxl: well I might as well knock them all out
<phillw> but, if someone can look into if the cli upgrade with -d hangs for you.
<wxl> well if time allows
<wxl> otherwise prioritize
<tsimonq2> wxl: dude I can crank them out in the next few hours if parents or something else don't interrupt, don't worry about my time! :P
<wxl> okok
<phillw> wxl: what brought it to my attention was the ML where a PPC user asked about the 14.04 --> 16.04 upgrade on his system.... And I thought, yeah - he's got a point.. 14.04 was not an LTS for lubuntu EXCEPT that we said we only do PPC as LTS :P
<wxl> right
<tsimonq2> phillw, wxl: I mentioned this about a week ago! Did anybody listen? no! lol :P
<wxl> tsimonq2: sometimes things slip through the cracks. no worries
<tsimonq2> :P
<phillw> wxl: anyways, (16:43:40) Sickofthebluescr: Hi All :) I just joined the testing group and I wanted to say hello. I'll be testing LXQT with the new alpha on a G3 iBook PPC later today
<wxl> oh! is that our friend from facebook?
<phillw> so we have a guy used to filing bugs with a G3 also available :)
<phillw> wxl: indeed, it was a very painless and swift assimilation :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: alright, made a bug to keep track of it and subscribed the Lubuntu packaging team
<tsimonq2> wxl: I'll work on it for the next few hours
<phillw> wxl: I so love how a bug that affects all of *buntu can be marked as low priority... So glad I'm not on the bug squad :D :D
<wxl> which one????
<phillw> bug 1530323
 * wxl kicks ubot93 
<ubot93> bug 1530323 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "The input box for editing a Wired connection static IP address doesn't appear correctly" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1530323
<phillw> doesn't appear correctly is a polite way of saying you can't enter the bloody thing!"
<wxl> tsimonq2: can you confirm with the above that you can't enter the ip address?
<tsimonq2> wxl: I will, but also, look at bug 1540003 :)
<ubot93> bug 1540003 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "[Lubuntu] Test cases for Release Upgrades" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1540003
<wxl> i will tsimonq2 but get back to me on the above for now
<tsimonq2> searching but can't find it :)
<tsimonq2> the bug description isn't clear
<wxl> Simon Quigley (tsimonq2) wrote on 2016-01-28:	#4
<wxl> Confirmed in Lubuntu Xenial Xerus Alpha 2.
<wxl> come on man get with it :)
<tsimonq2> huh?!?!?!?!?
 * teward pulls the ISO, starts testing
<teward> bleh evil links again
<teward> cdimages server hates me
<tsimonq2> o/ teward
<phillw> I'm on as an 'affects me'.
<teward> phillw: do you have the dailies synced up again
 * teward kicks his computer off a bridge
<tsimonq2> phillw: can you shed some light on this then? I don't remember where it is :P
<phillw> tsimonq2: go into nm and try to  set up a static IP address
<phillw> teward: I can pull todays in if that will assist you. both arch's ?
<teward> phillw: you know it would help if i pulled the copy i pulled yesterday first
<teward> give me a minute
<tsimonq2> OH JESUS...confirmed confirmed confirmed
<tsimonq2> (sorry for caps :P)
<wxl> confirmed you CANNOT enter IP address?
<phillw> teward: I have to manually update my server, there is no cron job :P
<tsimonq2> confirmed
<teward> phillw: don't worry about it then
<wxl> k thanks
<tsimonq2> wxl: now bug 1540003 :)
<ubot93> bug 1540003 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "[Lubuntu] Test cases for Release Upgrades" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1540003
<wxl> i'm going to remove the default settings crap
<phillw> teward: I can also pull in the server ones if iso-tracker is still being a bitch for you.
<wxl> the issue is nm-manager, no/
<teward> phillw: nah, i have to confer with matsubara to determine if we need to do a test on manual package selection
<teward> that appears to be the only thing left on my radar
<phillw> okies :)
<teward> since the dailies don't let me select a package to add in addition to everythign else (open-vm-tools for my VM envs)
<wxl> tsimonq2: i'll get to your bug later i promise
<tsimonq2> k wxl
<phillw> teward: hmm, do let me know as it will kill the issue of the correct method to install LAMP for people wanting to learn about things.
<teward> phillw: thought we had LAMP Stack in the tasksel items?
<phillw> teward: test on manual package selection ??!!
<phillw> sorry, confused @ phillw
<teward> phillw: there's a "manual package selection" tasksel task
<teward> it doesn't have a testing task
<teward> but i use it in my installations to select open-vm-tools upon install
<teward> so that the VMware Tools are 'there' via the open source variant
<teward> i think the other tasksel items work though
<teward> wifi's being slow, brb, gotta run a huge LAN cable
<phillw> teward: I thought we started with 'does the VM not shut down'?? ...
<teward> phillw: that's on my list too ;)
<teward> phillw: i'm doing multiple tests you know
<teward> both Lubuntu, and Server
<teward> don't forget, server team first, Lubuntu tester if i'm not busy
<phillw> teward: so will I .... my g3 mac book arrives in next 10 days....
<phillw> teward: I'm always happy to test things for server team.
<teward> indeed, though my tests end up being specific to VMware sometimes :)
<phillw> server install system is a pre-requisite really for alternate installer..... I know we can use the net-boot image, but that is asking a lot of  n00b :)
<teward> eheh
<teward> wow, slow system is slow...
<teward> >.<
<teward> i seriously need to jack into LAN, back in a bit
<phillw> kk
#lubuntu-devel 2016-01-31
<teward> um............
<teward> wxl: any idea why i'm not seeing ISOs other than alternate for Lubuntu Daily?
<teward> phillw: that test for the shutdown thing, that's from the live environment, right?
<teward> both amd64 and i386?
 * teward needs that bug again
<phillw> teward: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/351/builds shows them all to me. Jeeze, you and iso tracker seem to have really fallen out!!!
<teward> phillw: not the tracker, the sync locations
<phillw> teward: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/1447038
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1447038 in casper (Ubuntu) "Shutdown/Restart of live session guest does not work in Virtualbox, and VMWare" [High,Triaged]
<teward> hmm
<teward> phillw: i'm gonna see if I can't get in touch with someone at Canonical. the cdimage server doesn't show me everything apparently and it's derping
<phillw> teward: I'm not too sure how high priority traffic the daily builds are for syncing. afaik, we were always told to get them from the build server.
<teward> mmm
<teward> well
<phillw> and then the 'news' sites would issue it's link and cripple it.
<teward> the ISO tracker points to cdimage.ubuntu.com
<teward> which is where i'm trying to pullf rom :/
<teward> i think i'll poke balloons and see if they can get me in touch with canonical IS to do some debugging
<phillw> teward: indeed
<teward> phillw: confirmed the won't shutdown issue on 20160129, BUT if you hit the "Enter" key it will shut off
 * teward remembers that the GUI prompts from 14.04 and 15.10 ask to hit "Enter" to verify media removal
<phillw> in the meantime, if you need any - prod me and I'll pull them to phillw.net
<teward> phillw: got a system to test with?
<teward> VBox perhaps?
 * teward needs you to do a test
<teward> or is simon alive
<phillw> teward: tsimonq2 is alive :)
<teward> good, then i'm stealing him again
<teward> tsimonq2: ping, time to look alive :)
<phillw> I'm still only KVM at the mo.
<teward> ack
<tsimonq2> *yawn*
<teward> tsimonq2: you look like you need coffee :P
<tsimonq2> not at dad's, can't do the VMs, sorry
<teward> ok
<tsimonq2> s/not//
 * phillw mutters, curses and installs vBox .....
 * teward ignites phillw's vBox with evil
<teward> phillw: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/1447038/comments/25
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1447038 in casper (Ubuntu) "Shutdown/Restart of live session guest does not work in Virtualbox, and VMWare" [High,Triaged]
<teward> i'm able to get it past that step
<teward> by hitting "Enter"
<teward> so... :P
<phillw> teward: which iso are you using?
<teward> phillw: 20160129 Lubuntu Desktop Live
<teward> both amd64 and i386
<teward> updating to 0130 now
<teward> note that i remember what the other releases' ISOs prompt for :P
<teward> hence why i thought i'd poke/test
<teward> at least, with latest VMware, the "Enter" gets to the prompt.
<teward> s/prompt/system/
<phillw> teward: okies, I'm still on the a2's ... let me refresh
<teward> ack
<teward> phillw: i don't have alpha 2, if only 'cause i can't find that milestone on the tracker
<teward> maybe my system hates me
<teward> but i always try and test dailies heh
<teward> A2 would take an eon to download right now though
<phillw> teward: those are on my phillw.net just for you :P
<teward> :P
<teward> works with 20160130 too, my hitting "Enter" at the 'not shutting down' and 'hanging' step at the end
<teward> though the splash indeed does not show
<phillw> teward: oops... just asked zysnc to replace my current desktop-amd64 image which is ubuntu-mate with lubuntu..... then I worked out why it wanted to take so long!!!
<teward> so nobody knows to actually hit the "Enter" button
<teward> phillw: heheh fail
<phillw> teward: I've mv-d my -- ones mack
<phillw> l-
<phillw> teward: what version of VBox are you using?
<teward> none
<teward> VMware
<phillw> oh, ffs
<teward> so test it in vbox :P
<teward> i can do the VMware tests but the VBox tests are also important :)
<teward> i'm probably one of the few who uses VMware Workstation because i have it, over VBox
<phillw> teward: "A newer version of vbox are available directly from vbox...." ... sod it... I'll go get that one.
<teward> *chuckles*
<phillw> teward: rules are we use the latest version :D
<teward> indeed
<teward> and i'm on the latest VMware Workstation :)
<phillw> teward: if VBox new version works, there is still time to get it into 16.04
<phillw> which would make a lot of sense for an LTS rather than SRU's
<teward> mhm
<phillw>   Version 5.0.14 r105127
<phillw> teward: -rw------- 1 phillw phillw  892338176 Jan 30 16:37 xenial-desktop-amd64.iso
<phillw> is that the one you have?
<phillw> teward: ??
<teward> yep
<phillw> okies.. starting
<wxl> teward: did you figure out your problem with the isos?
<teward> wxl: nope
<teward> i just did the roundabout way of getting ISOs
<teward> use one of my servers to download
<teward> then download from the server
<tsimonq2> teward: or a cdimage mirror?
<teward> then nuke
<wxl> cuz i see them all
<wxl> well on the tracker
<wxl> but the alternates are on cdimage
<wxl> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily/current/
<wxl> i think you need more coffee teward
<tsimonq2> wxl: yeah we need to overnight teward coffee, 5 gallons of it
<teward> could just wire me $25
<teward> that gives me 5 lattes
<teward> which is... what, about 15 cups of coffee worth of caffeine >:D
<phillw> teward: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Death-Wish-Coffee-Strongest-Organic/dp/B006CQ1ZHI Oh, and it has sold out!!!!
<teward> in the UK it is
<teward> not here
<teward> :P
<phillw> he he :P
<wxl> http://www.drugs.com/monograph/caffeine-caffeine-and-sodium-benzoate-injection-caffeine-citrate.html
<phillw> there are stronger ones here, also - but not fair trade ones.
<teward> :P
<tsimonq2> !offtopic
<ubot93> #lubuntu is the Lubuntu support channel, #lubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Lubuntu, and #lubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<phillw> tsimonq2: So, you now have learned that one of the most important things for development and testing is coffee :)
<tsimonq2> !offtopic | phillw
<ubot93> phillw: #lubuntu is the Lubuntu support channel, #lubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Lubuntu, and #lubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tsimonq2> :P
<phillw> tsimonq2: I will not tell you again.
<tsimonq2> phillw: tell me what? that your conversations are offtopic? :P
<teward> don't be so rigid with the rules
 * teward drags tsimonq2 into the river
<teward> anyways, i'll do more testing tomorrow
<teward> </gone>
<tsimonq2> phillw: bug 1419384 says that the LightDM testcase is a little unclear...since you have VM access could you confirm that this testcase is outdated?
<ubot93> bug 1419384 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "testcase of lubuntu's lightDM needs updating" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1419384
<tsimonq2> wxl, phillw: In Xenial the lubuntu-desktop metapackage is broken
<phillw> tsimonq2: which one?
<tsimonq2> phillw: well in a minimal install, sudo apt install lubuntu-desktop throws dep errors
<phillw> tsimonq2: it is likely a mis-match in the repos. for alternate image ISO it uses tasksel to actually pull that meta-package :)
<phillw> tsimonq2: sad, I'm a geek when it comes to that part :P
<Unit193> tsimonq2: Well?  Going to spit out the error soon?
<Unit193> Also,  apt-get install lubuntu-desktop^ next time.
<tsimonq2> Unit193: apt works just fine, Unit193
<tsimonq2> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<tsimonq2>  lubuntu-desktop : Depends: cups-driver-gutenprint
<tsimonq2>                    Depends: usb-modeswitch but it is not going to be installed
<tsimonq2> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Unit193> You clearly missed the point, but meh.
<phillw> (19:02:17) tsimonq2: E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Unit193> Those both appear to be in the repo, hm.
<phillw> ask Synaptic Package Manager to fix your broken packages.
<phillw> I'll go grab todays alt image and spin it up onto a VM
<tsimonq2> but lubuntu-core works
<phillw> tsimonq2: my best guess is that it is at the stage https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing/PartialUpgrades
<phillw> this means the repos are out of sync.
<phillw> Leave it a few hours and it will most likely behave. As I said, the alt image depends on that meta-package, so it is unlikely to stay broken for too long.
<tsimonq2> phillw: it's been like that for the past week, so I did wait
<tsimonq2> week or more
<phillw> tsimonq2: okies... I'll go have a dig :)
<phillw> tsimonq2: so, following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall#Method
<phillw> tsimonq2: ??
<phillw> tsimonq2: poke....
<phillw> tsimonq2: is the test case https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall#Method ?
<tsimonq2> phillw: oh what?
<tsimonq2> sorry
<phillw> (18:50:45) tsimonq2: wxl, phillw: In Xenial the lubuntu-desktop metapackage is broken
<phillw> (18:51:33) phillw: tsimonq2: which one?
<phillw> (18:57:19) tsimonq2: phillw: well in a minimal install, sudo apt install lubuntu-desktop throws dep errors
<tsimonq2> phillw: no I didn't use that, already wiped the VM, sorry
<tsimonq2> phillw: no I didn't use that, already wiped the VM, sorry
<phillw> tsimonq2: so what test case do you use?
<tsimonq2> phillw: I wasn't following a test case, I just get an image and install the packages
<tsimonq2> phillw: I don't have to refer to any guide
 * tsimonq2 is proud of that
<phillw> tsimonq2: so you have no test case for anyone to follow to replicate your reported bug? I'd not be proud of that, I'd call that a fail at the most basic level of bug reporting ..... "Make sure someone can reproduce it"... But, that's maybe me being old fashioned as to how we verify bugs.
<tsimonq2> phillw: I meant I don't have to refer to anything to install the metapackage
<tsimonq2> phillw: so I can write something up if need be, but I don't refer to any documentation while doing it
<tsimonq2> that's what I meant :)
<phillw> tsimonq2: well, there is the actual test case. It's not just a metaphorical thought up test case, it is actually what the instructions a person using the netboot iso will be following.
<tsimonq2> phillw: but yet are those easy to find? that's the first time I have seen them...
<phillw> tsimonq2: if you start at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu you will it at #9 in the contents section. We do it that way so people can find it.
<tsimonq2> alright
<phillw> tsimonq2: and you can ask why http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/351/builds/111349/downloads amd64 version reports a 404 error, thus meaning I cannot test if lubuntu-desktop from minimal install does, or does not work.
<tsimonq2> phillw: bug 1418488
<ubot93> bug 1418488 in Ubuntu QA Website "the links to the mini.iso do not work" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1418488
<phillw> ::SIGH::
<phillw> tsimonq2: found it :P http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/
<phillw> I'll have a play a bit later :)
#lubuntu-devel 2017-01-23
<wxl> lynorian: didn't you report something like bug 1656399 ?
<ubot93> bug 1656399 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Unable to unlock Xubuntu XFCE session after suspend." [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1656399
 * pavlushka was looking for lubuntu 17.04
<wxl> we're working on doing Alpha 2 right now
<wxl> there's no release of Alpha 1. no one released anything
<wxl> you can always grab a daily
<pavlushka> wxl: yes, on it.
<lynorian> wxl yes
<wxl> lynorian: could you dupe one of those bugs? sounds like the same thing
<lynorian> wxl done
<wxl> lynorian: thank you my dear :)
#lubuntu-devel 2017-01-24
<wxl> tsimonq2: you got our draft release notes queued up?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Not yet, I don't have a working computer yet
<wxl> oh yikes
<wxl> when is that to be resolved?
<tsimonq2> Hour or two
<tsimonq2> Installing Gentoo on a partition :P :P :P
<wxl> ew
<wxl> why?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Because I want a Gentoo install
<tsimonq2> And I need to use my Gentoo install to reinstall the install I'm currently installing Gentoo on, which is this install right here
<q4a_> hi all
<q4a_> Alpha 2 iso will ship with LxQt?
<q4a_> ping wxl
<tsimonq2> q4a_: Nope
<q4a_> tsimonq2: is there any plans to create/update iso with LxQt?
<tsimonq2> q4a_: Yes, it's being worked on, but it's still a Work In Progress.
<tsimonq2> s/LxQt/LXQt/ BTW ;)
<q4a_> I'm using LxQt about year and it' really good for me
<q4a_> ok, i'll write LXQt
<q4a_> What is the best way to install it on new PC? ubuntu 16.10 minimal iso and just install lubuntu-qt-desktop without ppa?
<q4a_> *best way to install stable version LXQt
<q4a_> tsimonq2: ^
<q4a_> just checked: ubuntu 16.04 have LXQt 0.10 package, but ubuntu 16.10 have LXQt 0.11 package
<q4a_> ok, i'll take http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/zesty/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<tsimonq2> q4a_: Install lxqt-core
<tsimonq2> NOT lubuntu-qt-desktop
<q4a_> tsimonq2: i think someone should fix this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/LXQt
<q4a_> replace s/lubuntu-qt-desktop/lxqt-core/
<tsimonq2> q4a_: Soon, ok.
<lynorian> ; info qpdfview unstable
<lynorian> ;info qpdfview unstable
<krytarik> Exclam!
<lynorian> !info qpdfview unstable
<ubot93> qpdfview (source: qpdfview): tabbed document viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.14-1 (unstable), package size 373 kB, installed size 1228 kB
<lynorian> grr still not updated in unstable
<krytarik> ..Yup, there is a bug report on this >_> - Debian #847280.
<ubot93> Debian bug 847280 in qpdfview "qpdfview: Debian version is 3 releases behind, missing important features" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/847280
#lubuntu-devel 2017-01-25
<tsimonq2> FINALLY
<tsimonq2> I have a GUI back!
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate powerpc [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
<tsimonq2> wxl: Sending an email to lubuntu-devel soon about Go Test Alpha 2
<tsimonq2> wxl: 30 minutes or forever hold your peace
<wxl> tsimonq2: go for it
<wxl> tsimonq2: any prog on release notes?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Nope not yet b0ss
<wxl> tsimonq2: mañana then?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Sí, necesitamos ir mañana!
<tsimonq2> wxl: Gracias
<wxl> ¡qué bueno!
<tsimonq2> !info linux-generic zesty-proposed
<ubot93> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.9.0.15.19 (zesty-proposed), package size 1 kB, installed size 13 kB
<tsimonq2> !info linux-generic zesty
<ubot93> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.9.0.12.16 (zesty), package size 1 kB, installed size 13 kB
<tsimonq2> !info imagemagick
<ubot93> imagemagick (source: imagemagick): image manipulation programs -- binaries. In component main, is optional. Version 8:6.9.6.6+dfsg-1ubuntu3 (zesty), package size 13 kB, installed size 107 kB
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop powerpc [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
<lynorian> that screenlock bug is still present :(
<lynorian> at least alternate i386 installs entire disk in a vm
#lubuntu-devel 2017-01-26
<flexiondotorg> Evening
<flexiondotorg> wxl How goes the Lubuntu testing?
#lubuntu-devel 2017-01-27
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Zesty Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate powerpc [Zesty Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Zesty Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop powerpc [Zesty Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate powerpc [Zesty Alpha 2] has been disabled
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop powerpc [Zesty Alpha 2] has been disabled
<wxl> tsimonq2: are we good to go on lubuntu release notes?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Màs o menos
<tsimonq2> wxl: Pero nosotros estamos bien lanzar.
<tsimonq2> wxl: I'll triple-check before I release Lubuntu. :)
<wxl> k thx
<tsimonq2> Fresh Alpha 2 release, hot off the press!
<tsimonq2> Going to nap, be back in a few hours.
#lubuntu-devel 2017-01-29
<wxl> tsimonq2: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lubuntu-devel/2017-January/000965.html ?
<tsimonq2> wxl: fml
<tsimonq2> wxl: THIS is why I post the release notes TWO DAYS before I release.
<tsimonq2> wxl: I'll add them, but please respond, I know if I do, it'll be a snarky response...
#lubuntu-devel 2018-01-22
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: openbox (trusty-proposed/universe) [3.5.2-6 => 3.5.2-6ubuntu0.1] (lubuntu)
<tsimonq2> krytarik: Yeah, I ended that experiement real quick. :P
<tsimonq2> Also, openbox fixes incoming for bug 1336521 (if you're keen-eyed)
<ubot93> Bug 1336521 in openbox (Ubuntu Xenial) "Application Startup Notify fully ignored" [Medium, Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1336521
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So just a quick thing for everyone, we've converted everything over to HTTPS. I know it's a frequently asked-about thing, and we've delivered. :)
<lubot> https://lubuntu.me
<lubot> https://phab.lubuntu.me
<lubot> <MichaelTun> (Sticker, 500x512) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_3562
<krytarik> tsimonq2: Here, a diff :P - http://paste.openstack.org/show/zAvNS9bO03eJk7685QB4/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ok, so what's this diffing?
<krytarik> "diff bionic-alternate-i386-20180121-sorted.list bionic-alternate-i386-20180121.1-sorted.list | grep -v '^[0-9]'"
<tsimonq2> Right, ok
<tsimonq2> Thanks
<krytarik> Sure.
<GitHub155> [lubuntu-manual] tsimonq2 pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vN2o6
<GitHub155> lubuntu-manual/master b855972 Simon Quigley: It should be Creative Commons, not GPL.
<tsimonq2> Oh jeez, hiho
<tsimonq2> In fact, that reminds me...
-GitHub66:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] tsimonq2 pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vN2o6
-GitHub66:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master b855972 Simon Quigley: It should be Creative Commons, not GPL.
<tsimonq2> Awesome.
<tsimonq2> All set I think.
-GitHub142:#lubuntu-devel- [calamares-settings-ubuntu] tsimonq2 pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vN2iI
-GitHub142:#lubuntu-devel- calamares-settings-ubuntu/master 40b4941 Simon Quigley: Move the README up a level.
<lubot> <carriewst> @GitHub142, Yus
<lubot> <carriewst> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_3563.mp4
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :)
-GitHub29:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] tsimonq2 pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vN2iV
-GitHub29:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master 5fef856 Simon Quigley: It should be pip3, not pip.
-GitHub77:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] tsimonq2 pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vN2iA
-GitHub77:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master 6a49338 Simon Quigley: Add initial support for translations; this can be finished eventually once the actual content is done, but for now, it's something.
<lubot> <carriewst> @GitHub29, Don't have to apt get python3.6?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's automatically pulled in with the other stuff.
<lubot> <carriewst> @tsimonq2, Dopee
-GitHub116:#lubuntu-devel- [calamares-settings-ubuntu] m4sk1n opened pull request #1: workaround for the issue “tsimonq2 is disappointingly not a computer” (master...patch-1) https://git.io/vN2Sg
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @MikolajczakMarcin ^ ;)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> LOL @ that description!
-GitHub190:#lubuntu-devel- [calamares-settings-ubuntu] tsimonq2 closed pull request #1: workaround for the issue “tsimonq2 is disappointingly not a computer” (master...patch-1) https://git.io/vN2Sg
-GitHub129:#lubuntu-devel- [calamares-settings-ubuntu] tsimonq2 pushed 2 new commits to master: https://git.io/vN2S6
-GitHub129:#lubuntu-devel- calamares-settings-ubuntu/master ed5e909 Marcin Mikołajczak: workaround for the issue “tsimonq2 is disappointingly not a computer”
-GitHub129:#lubuntu-devel- calamares-settings-ubuntu/master 76a097d Simon Quigley: Merge pull request #1 from m4sk1n/patch-1...
<lubot> <num13> @GitHub129, 😂
-GitHub73:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] m4sk1n opened pull request #2: s/system/computer/ (master...patch-1) https://git.io/vN2FA
<coolpolygons> just joined this irc channel
<coolpolygons> hello :D
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> wait does this telegram sync what i write in the IRC
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Jacob Kim, Yes, it's bridged
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> Cool xD
<redwolf[m]> And Matrix / Riot too 😉
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> @VikingRedwolf can i ask you what your design philosophies are?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Jacob Kim, Philosophies?
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> like, how you like to design UI
<lubot> <Schyken> @VikingRedwolf, 😢🎻
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> or your preferred stye (minimalistic, skeuomoprphistic, etc)
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> since i am still learning coding, i think i need to help with the artworks/design team and the documentations, but before i can do anything, I wanted to know how you like to do things
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Jacob Kim, It depends. I like minimal, simple environments, but visually rich. I don't like ultra flat themes because they're a design mistake (you can't distinguish between a menubar and a titlebar, or clearly see a combo box, for example)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Schyken, Hola
<lubot> <Schyken> @VikingRedwolf, Ohai there. Top of the mornin to ya
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> what's your opinion on KDE's UI and design?
<lubot> <Schyken> @Jacob Kim, Pretty by default, ugly after I break it :3
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> 😆
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Jacob Kim, I don't like KDE widgets. It reminds me to Windows containers (boxes inside boxes). I honestly prefer GTK. But that's a matter of taste.
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> hmm alright
<lubot> <Schyken> @VikingRedwolf, Aw, but I used to love those horribly insecure Windows 7 widgets!
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> how are you planning to design Lubuntu Next's UI?
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> LXQt seems to be the big stuff around here
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Box is Qt compatible through the Kvantum engine. But we might introduce a new theme. Who knows... 😉
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Schyken, @Schyken 🇬🇧 🇪🇺 ?
<lubot> <Schyken> @VikingRedwolf, RaWr
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Bloody British! 😁
<lubot> <Schyken> @VikingRedwolf, Yeeeee boi
<lubot> <Schyken> I'm actually more Spanish than British, but hey, used to be royalty on both sides so I can't complain. I can put that on my resume next to "tried and failed vegan"
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> LOL
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I DEMAND English and Scottish Unicode flags! 😐
<lubot> <Schyken> @VikingRedwolf, A bit annoying, innit?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Aye
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> England is not the UK
<lubot> <Schyken> I think they recently added state flags for America 😆
<lubot> <Schyken> So that's another stab
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> O.O
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> There. Want!
<lubot> <Schyken> @VikingRedwolf, But you can't tell Americans that. They will correct you no matter what :3
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> For having state flags?
<lubot> <Schyken> No, the English/UK think :P
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Shipping an emoji applet in Lubuntu would be nice
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Schyken, I know😐
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> what a productive conversation
<lubot> <Schyken> That would really be cool. I didn't think it'd be useful when GNOME did it, but afterwards, it turns out emojis have uses!
<lubot> <Schyken> @AlFXLogic, As always 😎
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @AlFXLogic, Yeah 🤪
<lubot> <Schyken> @VikingRedwolf, WHY IS THAT EMOJI SO SMALL
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> cant see that
<lubot> <Schyken> (Photo, 825x661) https://i.imgur.com/JfBuegn.jpg :/
<lubot> <Schyken> Oh dear, what did I break 😆
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> i cannot see that emoji
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Oh weird. It's the "nuts" emoji
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> my life seems incomplete now
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> 🤪
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> nopw
<lubot> <Schyken> @VikingRedwolf, The funniest part is that it looks like a tiny face squinting with one eye wide open
<lubot> <Schyken> So maybe it's the wrong nuts emoji
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Photo, 320x170) https://i.imgur.com/g0pm62x.jpg
<lubot> <Schyken> @VikingRedwolf, WHAT
<lubot> <Schyken> That's dreadful 😆
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> 🙂
<lubot> <Schyken> Wait, 🥜
<lubot> <Schyken> Oh
<lubot> <Schyken> That's not right
<lubot> <Schyken> "Grinning Face With One Large And One Small Eye Emoji"
<lubot> —Emojipedia
<lubot> <Schyken> Such a memorable name
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> Seems a weird google search on a rainy sunday
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Emmm... It's Monday. I think.
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> @VikingRedwolf, 12 years on nightshift. Lubuntu user.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> 😁
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> 🙃
-GitHub140:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] tsimonq2 pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vNaIp
-GitHub140:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master 8168771 Marcin Mikołajczak: s/system/computer/ (#2)
-GitHub199:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] tsimonq2 closed pull request #2: s/system/computer/ (master...patch-1) https://git.io/vN2FA
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wolfenprey Hey so progress on that kernel bug; I just got a ping today saying that they're building a test kernel for that bug, so that's cool.
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> @tsimonq2, that's great!
-GitHub189:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-about] vikingredwolf pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vNaCW
-GitHub189:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-about/master 88c6738 Redwolf: Fix wrong transparency logo
-GitHub84:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-about] vikingredwolf pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vNaC0
-GitHub84:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-about/master 62a8d46 Redwolf: Delete Lubuntu.png
-GitHub77:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-about] vikingredwolf pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vNaCw
-GitHub77:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-about/master 8c7aa4b Redwolf: Fix logo
<thelinuxbox> hi
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hi
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wolfenprey The kernel guy put another more up-to-date kernel on the bug report, please test :D
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> Yep, here i go!
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> @tsimonq2, All seem to work fine right here! :D
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :D
<agaida> https://i.imgur.com/ab8Tbqs.jpg - so at least the latest bionic-desktop image starts - i would suggest to change the installer to lubuntu-next or so :P
<agaida> hmm - and a little bit higher resolution in vbox would be nice to
<agaida> o
<agaida> and pictures in the slide show that ask if one have installed lubuntu 14.04 are just a little bit outdated imho :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @agaida, Hmm, I can't start it here
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Not in QEMU
<agaida> i have just vbox
<agaida> ok, the bionic daily shouldn't mention 17.10 in plymouth
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I know
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We're working on it :P
<agaida> kvm works fine here - ok, see a short lubuntu in plymouth, then black, after that ubiquity
<agaida> looks like a resolution of 1024x768
<agaida> https://i.imgur.com/vo8y2rd.jpg
<agaida> dunno why i have 72 spawned kvm processes - but that should be a kvm thing
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> yup, I have to fix that
<agaida> https://i.imgur.com/941hLQ3.jpg -- hmm, setting a default window manager within the installation process would be fine
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> ha! I got stuck there
<redwolf> and then I got a blank desktop, agaida
<agaida> use choose and select plain openbox
<redwolf> tried, from /usr/bin or something. but really? looking for the bloody wm?
<agaida> https://i.imgur.com/r2NY0ap.jpg
<agaida> ok - get a black screen - but this is fine i guess
<redwolf> no, it's not! :(
<agaida> ok, now the lxqt-session is started, screen still is black :)
<redwolf> you only get a (fancy ;) ) wallpaper
<agaida> https://i.imgur.com/IuDLBou.jpg
<agaida> that means: desktop is running
<redwolf> you can't do much from there
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> nice wallpaper design!
<redwolf> are you on Boxes? it was the only one that worked
<agaida> alt f2 start the lxqt-runner - works fine
 * redwolf kisses Wolfenprey
<redwolf> now execute the panel
<agaida> no, this is an installed system in kvm
<agaida> https://i.imgur.com/vqnJdxf.jpg :)
<redwolf> ah
<agaida> but the better idea is to start qterminal in the runner
<redwolf> aha
<agaida> https://i.imgur.com/D4UrV2T.jpg - the black empty bar is the unconfigured panel :)
<agaida> and maybe kvm vga std is not the best idea - i should start it wih some virtualized graphics
<agaida> beside of this - the installation work just fine
<agaida> :P
<redwolf> jesus, did I do that?
<agaida> maybe
<redwolf> that's a hell of an ugly panel
<agaida> but the fine thing about is: one could fix it
<agaida> shouldn't be a big problem
<redwolf> O.O
<agaida> maybe i'm to optimistic - but i've heared something about LXQt before - they say that it is easy to configure :P
<agaida> but first a little bit higher resoultion, 800x600 suck balls
<redwolf> .___.
<agaida> https://i.imgur.com/UnoUqVK.jpg :)
<agaida> as i said - fully working, only a little bit black
<redwolf> yes, as tsimonq2 said, the default settings are f*cked
<agaida> we will find them
<redwolf> eeeewww, those icons!
<redwolf> .___.
<agaida> and keep in mind that you are a dev, not a bloody user :D
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> hi, im a blood user!
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> 😐
<agaida> https://i.imgur.com/Z78jPLK.jpg - so - not so bad right now
<agaida> redwolf: how is the settings package for lxqt named?
<redwolf> that's the problem, there's only one package for now: lubuntu-default-settings
<redwolf> we need to make two
<agaida> right
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ohhhhhh I couldn't freaking figure that out
<agaida> but thats easy
<redwolf> julien's task
<redwolf> oh look who's coming :)
<agaida> come on - put some simple text files into a package and place them somewhere in the system is such big task?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @redwolf, When will he be done? 😉
<redwolf> dunno :(
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @agaida, They're already there, we need to split things
<agaida> just do it :D
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_3584.mp4
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @agaida, It's not as easy as you think
<agaida> and btw - i don't know nothing about ubuntu packaging - only a small bit about debian :P
<agaida> it is
<lubot> <tsimonq2> OK then split the settings package for us :P
<agaida> where are the sources
<lubot> <tsimonq2> GitHub.com/lubuntu-team/lubuntu-default-settings
<agaida> ok
<agaida> and btw - i wonder what lubuntu-core does in a lxqt installation
<lubot> <tsimonq2> This is why
<agaida> https://i.imgur.com/D76yqmb.jpg - ok, we should clean this up a little bit
<agaida> tsimonq2: could you put lubuntu-meta to github too
<agaida> that should be the starting point - and need to be fixed first
-GitHub162:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-artwork] vikingredwolf pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vNVL1
-GitHub162:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-artwork/master f3ca88d Redwolf: Add bionic beaver wallpaper
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @agaida, It's directly generated from the seed, and that's in GitHub already
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> .___.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> .__.
-GitHub43:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-artwork] vikingredwolf pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vNVLb
-GitHub43:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-artwork/master 82d0359 Redwolf: Add bionic beaver wallpaper (alternative)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> ·_____________________·
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> sneaky!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ._____.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne @VikingRedwolf wxl: I've been thinking about Lubuntu Next more and more, and I know Lubuntu should continue to have i386 images, but I wonder if we should consider deprecating Lubuntu Next i386. It includes software that might not run well on i386 hardware etc. So my question is, is Next having i386 still something we want to do? I could go either way.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> all distros are considering that. some already deprecated it.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> not my call. but we should vote anyways
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right, to be clear, in regular LXDE Lubuntu, we still target older hardware in particular, so we need to keep i386 there. But Next is drifting from that, and I'm not sure it's needed.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I think I'm more interested in wxl and @julienlavergne's opinion because it's not a "product we ship" yet, so it's still our decision I think.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> yes. and yes, it's our baby
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> we make it. if you don't like it, install Fedora (and die XD )
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hehe
<agaida> tsimonq2: after looking at again it is still valid - you should fix your metapackages first
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @agaida, What is broken?
<agaida> not broken - the right question is: What is to much in lubuntu-qt-desktop
<agaida> hint: https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/lubuntu-qt-desktop
<agaida> lubuntu-core
<agaida> Lubuntu Desktop environment - minimal installation
<agaida> apt show ...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> OHHHH
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I GET IT
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :D
<agaida> only a remark: i was serious about fixing that first
<lubot> <tsimonq2> agaida: That should be lubuntu-qt-core, can you throw me a PR or am I gonna be stuck doing that simple replacement? :P
<agaida> i can make a PR if you make the meta packages available - otherwise i can send a patch to launchpad
<lubot> <tsimonq2> GitHub.com/lubuntu-team/lubuntu-seeds
<agaida> and there are a few other things that don't fit well - and will make jbicha unhappy
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's where it needs to be fixed
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What do you mean will make jbicha unhappy? :)
<agaida> ok - i will write slow - the seeds are ok
<agaida> but
<agaida> lubuntu-qt-desktop should in absolutely ___no___ way depend on lubuntu-core
<agaida> and this mess need to be fixed in the meta packages
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right, ok
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Gotcha
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah, we don't have this in Git...
<agaida> second and third in the metas: the note programm  is dead and qt4
<agaida> and plasma-discover isn't exacly a good idea - i would split his out and (maybe) put in into the seed
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I know, I'll likely deal with that mess tonight
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Metapackages are going to need mangling
<agaida> that should solve the "problems" with iso start - right now the image start with lightdm instead of sddm
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll look into it when I get home
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Because I agree, you're right.
<agaida> and the lubuntu-things will introduce some other problems like double pavucontrol and such things
<agaida> and pcmanfm and pcmanfm-qt
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right
<agaida> (not that this is a bad things - both are good filemangers :D
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Bah, Qt is better 😉
<lubot> <MichaelTun> Qt Ftw
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> ...but but I want GTK4 :(
<lubot> <MichaelTun> I always knew there was something wrong with you :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> yup, but you still love me ^^
<lubot> <MichaelTun> (Sticker, 510x512) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_3585
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @MichaelTun, 😂
-GitHub41:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] m4sk1n opened pull request #3: Add Polish translation (master...translation-pl) https://git.io/vNVcV
-GitHub167:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] m4sk1n opened pull request #4: minor naming corrections (master...patch) https://git.io/vNVCb
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wolfenprey So about that kernel bug, could you please actually respond on the bug report? 😉
-GitHub168:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] tsimonq2 pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vNVBr
-GitHub168:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master 29c28d7 Marcin Mikołajczak: Add Polish translation (#3)...
-GitHub100:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] tsimonq2 closed pull request #3: Add Polish translation (master...translation-pl) https://git.io/vNVcV
-GitHub62:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] tsimonq2 pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vNVBP
-GitHub62:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master 0042682 Marcin Mikołajczak: minor naming corrections (#4)...
-GitHub59:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] tsimonq2 closed pull request #4: minor naming corrections (master...patch) https://git.io/vNVCb
-GitHub182:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] tsimonq2 pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vNVRW
-GitHub182:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master 6fef904 Simon Quigley: That publish-pages script is horrible and hacky, be gone!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Damn, the bad thing is we're getting duplicated github messages
<krytarik> tsimonq2: Just drop 'lubuntu-core' off here it'd seem: https://github.com/lubuntu-team/lubuntu-seeds/blob/bionic/desktop-share#L11
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, We aren't?
<tsimonq2> krytarik: ack
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Maybe it's only me :/
<agaida> tsimonq2: btw - while you are at it - you might find removing acpi-support useful - its handled by systemd now
<tsimonq2> ack, thanks
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> @tsimonq2, Done! 👍🏼
<agaida> and maybe make friends - ubuntu-minimal should not depend or recommend rsyslog - we have 2018 and systemd
<agaida> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-meta/+bug/1550566
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1550566 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-minimal should not throw in rsyslog anymore" [Undecided, New]
<agaida> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-meta/+bug/1451096
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1451096 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "wrong rsyslog dependency in ubuntu-minimal" [Undecided, Confirmed]
<agaida> :P
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> What a clean up you're doing, guys 😃
<agaida> redwolf: i was just looking at the seed
<agaida> and playing a little bit with dpkg -l *$search*
<tsimonq2> agaida: Go ask in #ubuntu-release if you want that changed, I don't have access to do that.
<agaida> nah - it isn't so important, it is only a not used deprecated service
<wxl> @tsimonq2 @VikingRedwolf @julienlavergne I think we should continue to do i386. With Kubuntu getting an overwhelming demand for i386 when they considered dropping it, I see no reason why we should not follow suit. When the i386 stops being supported (like ppc), I'm totally behind getting rid of i386.
-GitHub185:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-default-settings] tsimonq2 pushed 3 new commits to master: https://git.io/vNVrq
-GitHub185:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-default-settings/master ea6fd5e Julien Lavergne: Add initial git-buildpackage configuration
-GitHub185:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-default-settings/master 19fcc5b Julien Lavergne: Update debian/changelog
-GitHub185:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-default-settings/master ca45136 Julien Lavergne: debian/control: Update VCS fields
<tsimonq2> niiiiiiiiiiice Julien :D
<tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf ^
<tsimonq2> wxl: Alright, fair enough, just thought I'd ask the question :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @wxl, For Next as well?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @GitHub185, O.O!!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> 😍
<wxl> yes for everything @VikingRedwolf
<tsimonq2> wxl: And I think that's fair. I just wanted to make sure nothing has changed :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And also, thanks to the help of @MikolajczakMarcin, https://manual.lubuntu.me is now up, just gotta work out some specifics here :)
<lubot> * VikingRedwolf licks @MikolajczakMarcin
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Ehm... 403
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I know
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You have to go to en/
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> 😳
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And pl/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm working out the homepage right now
<lubot> <tsimonq2> After that, I'll get to seeds 😉
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Well, every house needs an entrance.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Damn
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right.
<agaida> tsimonq2: ping me when an image with the fixes is ready please
<tsimonq2> agaida: ack, will od
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Yes. Od. Please. I want that image too.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> •___•
<agaida> redwolf: and regarding the settings - i guess the most things we can "borrow"
<agaida> so it should be no problem
-GitHub163:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-artwork] tsimonq2 pushed 2 new commits to master: https://git.io/vNV67
-GitHub163:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-artwork/master f0d0985 Julien Lavergne: debian/gbp.conf: Add configuration file for git-buildpackage
-GitHub163:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-artwork/master c6b5b69 Julien Lavergne: debian/control: Update VCS fields
#lubuntu-devel 2018-01-23
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf Things should be good now.
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> (manual.lubuntu.me)
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> It now checks if the browser language matches a language we have a translation for, and if not, it redirects to English.
-GitHub167:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] tsimonq2 pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vNV1T
-GitHub167:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master 6a383d6 Simon Quigley: static should have an underscore.
-GitHub145:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] tsimonq2 pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vNV1m
-GitHub145:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master 07dfbca Simon Quigley: Rename the directory for the previous commit accordingly.
-GitHub111:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] tsimonq2 force-pushed master from 07dfbca to 6a383d6: https://git.io/vNV1Z
<wxl[m]> Interestingly it downloads the php for me, at least on Firefox mobile
<tsimonq2> That's *weird*
<wxl[m]> Chrome too
<tsimonq2> O_O
<wxl[m]> Probably only works on Opera knowing Raf
<tsimonq2> Ok
<tsimonq2> Fixing
<tsimonq2> hahahahahahahaahaha no it wfm
<wxl[m]> Is it contained within HTML?
<tsimonq2> No, a PHP file
<wxl[m]> Put it in the index.html and I bet it works fine
<wxl[m]> Like within html
<tsimonq2> Yea no
<krytarik> Works here too, though I didn't get redirected automatically.
<wxl> yeah now just nothing
<tsimonq2> Try now wxl
<wxl> works
<tsimonq2> yay
<krytarik> Yep, too.
<tsimonq2> Awesome.
<wxl> good job
<tsimonq2> Thanks, although it was just tricking nginx a bit. :P
<wxl> so does this mean ianorlin is going to go crazy on the manual now? :)
<tsimonq2> He totally could
<tsimonq2> So I set it up that the server at manual.lubuntu.me updates every 30 mins
<tsimonq2> We also have translations now
<wxl> i saw that. thanks to our wonderful GCI students :)
<tsimonq2> :D
<tsimonq2> One thing I can't seem to figure out is doing something like using Git to find out when the file was last modified, and displaying that in the footer.
-GitHub153:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] tsimonq2 pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vNVDZ
-GitHub153:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master fb3a5a6 Simon Quigley: Update specifics.
-GitHub181:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] tsimonq2 pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vNVDw
-GitHub181:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master 93b1662 Simon Quigley: Credit translators.
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @MikolajczakMarcin So as I was saying before, everything should be set up now for the manual
<tsimonq2> agaida, krytarik: ISOs rebuilding now after that seed change, let's see how things turn out.
<agaida> i guess the background and the panel will remain in the same nice black :P
<tsimonq2> agaida: What else do you think is wrong?
<agaida> nothing
<tsimonq2> Ok :P
<agaida> but the expected outcome should be: less lxde packages and if we are lucky little pigs - a working sddm
<agaida> that would be a good start
<tsimonq2> Right
<tsimonq2> Like I said, we'll see :)
<agaida> best outcome would be the fugly upstream settings and themes
<tsimonq2> Right
<agaida> that is what i would expect if no other settings are loaded - and that would be really nice - all we need in that case will be an editor and some time
<tsimonq2> Right
<agaida> and that was the reason to clean up the packages first
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> @wxl[m], it works :D
<agaida> what works?
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Fwd from wxl[m]: <wxl[m]> Probably only works on Opera knowing Raf
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> what? you mean the BEST browser EVER?
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> :D
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> hahahahahahahahahahaha
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> you know me well
<agaida> the world famous chromium clone?
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> one of them
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> like his rebel cousin Vivaldi (former Opera employee)
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> *HER
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Ooooh, new Lubuntu Next images built. Grabbing it now, let's see how it goes
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> (omg agaida you might be right, it went down 300 MB in size!)
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> yes, plz. if it's working fine, and I'm able to install that bloody DEB of Kvantum... we. have. environment.
<agaida> paste the link
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> I'll test it on Boxes though
<agaida> hiihi 300M is the size of the lxde packages + friends
<tsimonq2> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu-next/daily-live/
<tsimonq2> I'm zsyncing it right now.
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> which one?
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> amd64...
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> pending
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> -___-
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> I guess I'll do it tomorrow. it's SUPER late here
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> ("pending" is the name of the dir!)
<agaida> can someone sponsor canonical one or two fast servers please?
<tsimonq2> hahahahahahahahahaa
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> yes, agaida, I'm about to suggest them to share my own space. sigh
<agaida> 1,7 M/s suck
<agaida> 20-30 would be ok
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> I get no more
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> I want a torrent
<agaida> torrents of not yet seeded things are horrible slow too :P
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> aye :(
<tsimonq2> ah yesssss
<tsimonq2> ojk
<tsimonq2> *ok
<tsimonq2> so
<tsimonq2> It does boot up fine now agaida
<tsimonq2> Black screen, still
<tsimonq2> But it boots :)
<agaida> ok, the settings are messed up - so i guess that someone was really clever and changed the xdg-pathes
<agaida> :P
<agaida> only a wild guess
<tsimonq2> You're being sarcastic, right?
<tsimonq2> Because I think that's probably iy
<tsimonq2> *it
<agaida> it guess it is a leftover from times when LXQt was not really xdg able :P
<agaida> hmm, still a lot lxde things
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, :(
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf it works enough for you to test stuff :P
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> You sure? Does the settings manager even load?
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Yeah, you just gotta customize it.
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> Okies
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Use the terminal to open the settings applications, then work your way up.
<agaida> right - and i guess we will find the reasons for the packages - can't be to complicated
<tsimonq2> Right
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> What's a terminal?
<agaida> alt f2 lxqt-config-monitor first
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> .__.
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> •__•
<agaida> just start the monitor config in the runner
<agaida> next thing in runner: lxqt-config-appearance
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> mhm
<agaida> user / pass for live user?
<agaida> what really sucks - still lightdm
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Actually @VikingRedwolf here's how I can tell it's XDG
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> What's our login manager now?
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> sddm?
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Run `cp /usr/share/lxqt/* .config/lxqt` - that'll give you something workable with default LXQt settings
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, Yes, it should be.
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, Ok
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> Aye. Noted all. I'll begin the engine tests tomorrow morning (European / shittyhole time)
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> 😐
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 1023x768) https://i.imgur.com/0w6Dffm.jpg I could get it here fairly quickly
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> Nice
<tsimonq2> agaida: So how do you suppose one would start diagnosing these XDG issues?
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> Hmm... That panel... I must fix things.
<agaida> to be honest - the first thing i would do is adding aptitude to seed
<tsimonq2> no
<tsimonq2> next?
<agaida> and then i would clean up the remaining mess
<agaida> aptitude why is helpful
<agaida> ok, one can install it live
<agaida> and that would lead to the package with the wrong settings
<tsimonq2> How?
<agaida> give me a minute
<tsimonq2> (Right now I'm preparing a lubuntu-meta upload fwiw)
<tsimonq2> Ok
<agaida> https://i.imgur.com/2589ZRg.jpg
<agaida> so lubuntu-core is still installed
<tsimonq2> Right
<tsimonq2> I have to push a lubuntu-meta update
<agaida> just do it
<tsimonq2> I have to wait for the update script to run
<agaida> that will leave us without some crap - and make the debugging a lot easier
<tsimonq2> Right
<agaida> lubuntu-next as user? really?
<tsimonq2> Yes.
<tsimonq2> Really really.
<tsimonq2> No password.
<agaida> my user has a password - root too
<tsimonq2> heh
<agaida> sorry - first thing since 2009
<agaida> sudo su
<agaida> passwd
<krytarik> tsimonq2: Btw, regarding your seed change, there is and will be no metapackage 'lubuntu-core-share'
<agaida> tsimonq2: could we create qlubuntu-default-settings?
<tsimonq2> krytarik: Oh, you're totally right. *facepalm*
<tsimonq2> agaida: That's Julien's task.
<agaida> meh - not my business - only a suggestion - lets clean up things first
<tsimonq2> Ok
<agaida> but i have to catch a little sleep now
<tsimonq2> Alright o/
-GitHub145:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] daniellimws opened pull request #5: Add Leafpad user documentation (master...master) https://git.io/vNwNr
<lubot1> Henrik Christiansen was added by: Henrik Christiansen
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Welcome!
<lubot1> <Henrik Christiansen> Thanks :-)
-GitHub195:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] tsimonq2 closed pull request #5: Add Leafpad user documentation (master...master) https://git.io/vNwNr
-GitHub175:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] tsimonq2 pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vNwjy
-GitHub175:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master 7a1b326 Daniel Lim Wee Soong: Add Leafpad user documentation (#5)...
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> @Henrik Christiansen, o/
<agaida> redwolf[m]: only a little heads up - https://i.imgur.com/55Es5pP.jpg
<agaida> so it is possible :P
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> What is?
 * agaida only refactored his development distribution - with new settings and so on
<lubot1> Xisco Santos was added by: Xisco Santos
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @Xisco Santos, Welcome!
<lubot1> <Xisco Santos> Gracias...
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> De nada :)
<lubot1> <MikolajczakMarcin> the lubuntu logo looks bad here… XD
<lubot1> <MikolajczakMarcin> (Photo, 1000x562) https://i.imgur.com/zUuApOA.jpg
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> :D
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Although that's not the Lubuntu Next logo >_>
<lubot1> <MikolajczakMarcin> I know
<lubot1> <MikolajczakMarcin> is there a Lubuntu Next logo?
<lubot1> <MikolajczakMarcin> should I redraw it?
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @MikolajczakMarcin, Ask @VikingRedwolf ;P
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @MikolajczakMarcin, If you want :)
-GitHub46:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] m4sk1n opened pull request #6: Update Polish translation and template files (master...translation) https://git.io/vNrRN
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> @MikolajczakMarcin, yes, there is: https://launchpad.net/lubuntu-next
-GitHub162:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] tsimonq2 pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vNrgC
-GitHub162:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master aa2f20d Marcin Mikołajczak: Update Polish translation and template files (#6)...
-GitHub156:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] tsimonq2 closed pull request #6: Update Polish translation and template files (master...translation) https://git.io/vNrRN
<lubot1> <MikolajczakMarcin> @VikingRedwolf, ok, thanks
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @ma
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> grr
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @MikolajczakMarcin If you're looking for more translation work to do, compare https://manual.lubuntu.me/pl/ to https://manual.lubuntu.me/en/ -- there's a lot of things missing from you 😉
<lubot1> <MikolajczakMarcin> translated almost everything
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Almost :D
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> https://manual.lubuntu.me/pl/3/3.3/3.3.4/leafpad.html
<lubot1> <MikolajczakMarcin> (Photo, 1000x562) https://i.imgur.com/W0hln95.jpg
<lubot1> <MikolajczakMarcin> shouldn’t translators list contain link or name of language after their name?
<lubot1> <MikolajczakMarcin> let me `yaourt -S leafpad`, I’m not on lubuntu rn…
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @MikolajczakMarcin, Send me a PR and I'll be happy to accept it 😉
<lubot1> <MikolajczakMarcin> I see that leafpad translation needs some changes too
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Right
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> (that's sorta my point :win
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> grr I hate that in the Telegram web client pressing enter automatically sends the message 😕
<lubot1> <MikolajczakMarcin> I mean changes in leafpad translation, not in manual
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> ok
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> *oh
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> I also think that we should have translations for other languages too, but we should finish the guide first...
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> I'll pitch in when I have the time, otherwise I know @anyytime was interested
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> One more thing we'll need to figure out is documenting Lubuntu Next when it finally becomes stable and we know what applications we're going to use.
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> If anyone wants to help, even the small things count: https://github.com/lubuntu-team/lubuntu-manual
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2, (once this happens, it should be easy to extend things for Lubuntu Next; I know there's some outdated parts of the documentation in the spec right now that refer to LXQt, but we'll have to just deal with those)
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @MikolajczakMarcin I've given you commit access to the Lubuntu Manual on GitHub, but here's the ultimate, golden rule here: Don't Break Stuff. :)
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> (I know it goes without saying but still)
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> So yeah, commit whatever you'd like, although I sort of assume it's going to be focused on translations :D
-GitHub102:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] m4sk1n opened pull request #7: Update Polish translation (master...translation) https://git.io/vNrVZ
-GitHub167:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] m4sk1n pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vNrV6
-GitHub167:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master 63b518f Marcin Mikołajczak: Update Polish translation
-GitHub32:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] m4sk1n closed pull request #7: Update Polish translation (master...translation) https://git.io/vNrVZ
<lubot1> <MikolajczakMarcin> I won’t “commit whatever I’d like”… :D
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Fine, feel free to continue to throw PRs if you want, and I can 👍, but I won't merge for you :P
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Anyways, your changes should go live soon, cron runs every 30 mins
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> One more thing worth noting is that if we can get this completely done by March 29th, which is the Documentation String Freeze for Bionic, I'll upload this to the archive to be included by default
<lubot1> <MikolajczakMarcin> I’ll try to document some stuff
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> OK cool
<krytarik> tsimonq2: Just to make that clear in this context, Documentation String Freeze just means no string changes anymore that affect translation - so it should just be ready for translation at that point.
<lubot1> <MikolajczakMarcin> Also, if the actual manual pages will be complete, would adding small in-topic tips (eg. how to configure firefox to preserve RAM by unloading pages in firefox manpage [just an example]) be appreciated?
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @krytarik, I'm aware, which is why the documentation should be done (i.e. strings) before then. Translations are fair game I think.
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @MikolajczakMarcin, Sure!
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Just remember that it's for someone that may not know anything about computers or Linux
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> And about the whole manpage concept, now that I think about it, the user of this manual won't be launching it from the terminal anyways...
<lubot1> <MikolajczakMarcin> I know
<lubot1> <MikolajczakMarcin> And I can’t understand, why the manpage for leafpad was merged…
<lubot1> <MikolajczakMarcin> (running leafpad from terminal)
<tsimonq2> wxl: Cool project I'm working on; it's possible to do what MATE, Xfce, etc. does with global menus and the HUD, but there's no Qt-only plugin for it. So if I can get it to build, I'm going to revive appmenu-qt5 (from the Unity 8 days)
<wxl> neat
<tsimonq2> wxl: The fun part about this is that once this is all good, menus are exposed via DBus. MATE has an implementation called mate-hud that they use, but that depends on GTK as well, so I'm likely going to either fork it or build something similar while keeping that in mind.
<tsimonq2> wxl: (the global menu or HUD takes the values from DBus)
<wxl> ooh that's nice
<tsimonq2> wxl: My only concern at the moment is that appmenu-qt5 might be under CLA; I'm fine because I've signed it but I know some people are against it, plus, it's not a Canonical project anymore...
<wxl> might be or is? should be trivial to remove it
<tsimonq2> I have no clue, people still have to get back to me.
<tsimonq2> It might be, I was told by one person "assume it is"
<wxl> hm
<tsimonq2> But nothing in the code says that it's under CLA.
<tsimonq2> hm indeed
<tsimonq2> Anyways, I just got it to build \o/
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, YAASSSSSS!!
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, YAS YAS YAS
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> Want! Now! Jag vill ha det!
<tsimonq2> :D
<tsimonq2> wxl: Did Raf tell you how much he adores global menus?
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> :) I do!
<lubot1> <Schyken> Global menus are bae
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> I know ❤️
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> (Sticker, 512x512) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_3599
#lubuntu-devel 2018-01-24
 * agaida will like black global menues on a black background much
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> aaaand that's why I'm doing dark panels ;)
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> RIGHT
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> XD
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> great, my bouncer is down
<lubot1> <Schyken> @VikingRedwolf, Aren't they supposed to be like 6'4"... 6'6" tall and girthy tho
<lubot1> <Schyken> Hard to take them down
<lubot1> <Schyken> Did he drink too much?
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> º__________º
<agaida> redwolf: become modern and get a quassel-core
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> a wut?
<agaida> no more bouncers needed :P
<agaida> and quassel client works fine on windows - and there is even quasseldroid
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> isn't quassel an irc client?
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> there
<agaida> and server
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> ah
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> https://quassel-irc.org
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> is it hosted there?
<agaida> no
<agaida> one can host it everywhere
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> hm, it seems complicated. remember that I'm internally blonde
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> I did enough by setting up a normal server, nextcloud and even a pastebin service, but tthat's all
<agaida> nah - its easy - setup an super performant postgresql server, setup a quasselcore and be done with :P
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> can you see my irc user here, btw? ("here")
<agaida> redwolf, redwolf[m] ?
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> aye
<agaida> https://pb.5id.eu/OgIC - my own little quassel server
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> oohh
<agaida> ok, little is a bit understatement
<agaida> :P
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> indeed
<agaida> ok, my server just for fun
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> I like when a man doesn't bluff about the size of his server .__.
<agaida> https://pb.5id.eu/cnIN - as i said, only for pet projects
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> "persistent"
<agaida> cheaper than a root server - so what :P
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> oh, there's a package for ubuntu (quassel-core)
<agaida> right - i guess two cores and a littel postgre database should be enough - isn't so expensive
<agaida> and works with nearly everything
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> two cores?
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> as in cpu?
<agaida> a VM with 2 processor cores
<agaida> 10 is a little bit much :D
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> I should check mine
<agaida> https://contabo.com/?show=configurator&vserver_id=193 - had this as starter, was fully enough for my web things and quassel
<agaida> my own gitlab instance changed this a little bit
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> I have 1 CPU core :(
<redwolf> I'M BACK!!
<redwolf> YISSSS
<agaida> :)
<redwolf> but it's definitely something to think about
<redwolf> I'm happy with my server though. I only use it mainly for syncing things to nextcloud
<redwolf> I know it's cheap and tiny, but it's enough for someone like me
<redwolf> but I can add cores ;)
<agaida> i like to have a strong machine as a backup or for testing things without the need of digital ocean or aws
<redwolf> that's expensive here
<redwolf> for me, I mean, for now
<agaida> 4 cores/12G for 9 € isn't to bad
<tsimonq2> !offtopic
<ubot93> #lubuntu is the Lubuntu support channel, #lubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Lubuntu, and #lubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tsimonq2> :)
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> 😐
<lubot1> <anyytime> @tsimonq2 for the docs should I remove anything that has to do with using the terminal
<lubot1> <MikolajczakMarcin> @anyytime, tbh, I think that it shouldn’t be just content from leafpad site, screenshot and output from `leafpad -h`
<lubot1> <anyytime> what do you suggest otherwise?
<lubot1> <num13> @anyytime, Wouldn't that discourage the use of the terminal for future lubuntu users?
<lubot1> <MikolajczakMarcin> @num13, Saying that you should open temrinal to start leafpad instead of using applications menu or alt+f2 isn't good idea
<lubot1> <num13> Either way @tsimonq2 What do you suggest?
<lubot1> <MikolajczakMarcin> imo it should say in what category you can find the app, its features (but not copy-pasted), explanation of UI and maybe what to do if the file was opened with incorrect encoding
<lubot1> <MikolajczakMarcin> and explain some options available in settings window, if any
<lubot1> <anyytime> yea I decided to replace the usage from terminal part to which category to find the app
<lubot1> <MikolajczakMarcin> (y)
<lubot1> <anyytime> about explanation of ui, it's just a standard text editor I believe?
<lubot1> <MikolajczakMarcin> yup
<lubot1> <MikolajczakMarcin> and 2051x1379 is probably too big resolution for a screenshot…
<lubot1> <MikolajczakMarcin> of something as simple as leafpad
<lubot1> <MikolajczakMarcin> that’s just what I think
<lubot1> <MikolajczakMarcin> I’m trying to guess what typical user would think, but it’s hard for me
<lubot1> <MikolajczakMarcin> somebody says that people with Asperger’s syndrome (like me) can’t understand others XD
<lubot1> <MikolajczakMarcin> But it’s definitely off-topic, so I won’t say about it here… :>
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @num13, I don't have much of a preference tbh :)
<lubot1> <MikolajczakMarcin> I’ll make a PR basing on how I think it should look and I’ll ask @anyytime for review
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Ok
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, @julienlavergne, wxl, one small detail. I have to completely replace Openbox and LXQT (widgets and panel) themes. I need a day for that. Maybe two.
-GitHub113:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-artwork] vikingredwolf pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vNKTV
-GitHub113:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-artwork/master 953e881 Redwolf: Add Lubuntu Arc theme
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, OK. We're waiting on @julienlavergne to look into XDG brokenness anyways ;)
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> O.O why?
-GitHub189:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-artwork] vikingredwolf pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vNKIJ
-GitHub189:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-artwork/master 3ed6170 Redwolf: Add (custom) Lubuntu Arc for Openbox
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> @GitHub189, sneaky!
<lubot1> <julienlavergne> @tsimonq2, ? Bug number ?
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, ...screen is black on login?
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, that's minimalism! XD
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne, I don't have one but I assumed Rafael mentioned something to you... Try grabbing a Lubuntu Next ISO, the themes and everything is black on login, and the panel is empty. I suspect XDG.
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> Themes are already uploaded. we only need three packages to make this look possible:
<lubot1> - arc-themes (in the repos)
<lubot1> - papirus-icon-theme (in the repos)
<lubot1> - kvantum (somewhere)
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> I might need to re-send you, @julienlavergne, the settings for gtk2 and gtk3
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> I wonder if all this LXQt confifurarion will collide with LXDE's
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> it's siesta time. brb!
<lubot1> ramon_gabriel was added by: ramon_gabriel
<lubot1> <num13> @ramon_gabriel, o/
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, OK, but I'm lost when touching XDG settings so I'll pass that to @julienlavergne to figure out and get working :)
<lubot1> agaida says things are merged upstream, so there shouldn't be any blockers left?
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @ramon_gabriel, Welcome!
<agaida> for the XDG things - we have moved nearly all XDG things to /usr/share/lxqt iirc - except the configurations for lxqt-globalkeys
<agaida> in case where no upstream pre-configurations are available the normal XDG behaviour works, implemented in libqtxdg - so the application will have a look at the '"normal" pathes in /usr/share, etc/xdg/$foo, /etc/$bar and $HOME/.config/$baz
<lubot1> <ramon_gabriel> @tsimonq2, Thank you!
<agaida> i would suggest to use /etc/xdg to provide settings and not to touch the XDG standard dirs - that will leave /etc/$bar open and not touched for derivatives
<agaida> to sum it up - lubuntu can just throw the lubuntu configs to /etc/xdg - there will be no file conflicts with debian or upstream
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, I hope so
-GitHub58:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-artwork] vikingredwolf pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vNKiA
-GitHub58:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-artwork/master 8461385 Redwolf: Fix some colours
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> @GitHub58, 🇬🇧
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @GitHub58, *colors :P
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> 🖕🏻🇺🇸
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> have you added papirus-icon-theme and arc-theme to the seed?
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> and KCALC?   º___º
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, It's open for pull requests...
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Although yeah I guess I should
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf Have we switched to Arc on LXDE and LXQt?
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> nope
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> we could though
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Just LXQt needs those seed additions then?
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, No
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> yes
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Ok
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> I prefer to keep the diferent settings
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> I do too
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Which is why we need different default settings packages boi
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> *ahem* ;)
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> BTW agaida, lubuntu-meta in Bionic should be fixed now.
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> aah, don't tell me that. tell @julienlavergne ;)
<gilir> you want to switch the theme + icons for the LTS ? Really ?
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> yes, he does :)
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @gilir, Not for Lubuntu, Lubuntu Next
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Lubuntu needs to stay static
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Lubuntu Next however is the playing ground :)
<gilir> ok
<gilir> btw, the settings should work, because there are in a XDG directory
<gilir> I'm downloading the ISO, I'll look at it
<agaida> tsimonq2: is a fixed iso ready to download?
<agaida> hi gilir
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @gilir, OK
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @agaida, Idk offhand if today's daily has the fix.
<agaida> hmm - just downloaded the daily image - unfortunately the metapackage changes are not in
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Then apt update in tty1, wipe away your settings, kill lightdm and start sddm :D
<agaida> that doesn't help much - in that special case reading the sources is more fruitful and faster - look good first hand
<agaida> and btw - apt purge libgtk* libqt* would help more
<agaida> after that starting with a nearly cleaned up system even :D
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> gilir: Mind if I just do a quick Lubuntu Next amd64 rebuild to pick up the metapackage changes?
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> question. can we include pcmanfm-qt settings there as well?
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, agaida: Was the xdg change made there as well?
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> I already have the settings. do you want them?
<agaida> tsimonq2: i had a nice and clear black screen
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> @julienlavergne ?
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> agaida, it's a "minimalistic screen"
<agaida> and after choosing the wm a installer icon on the screen
<agaida> redwolf: the cool thing about is - one can start with an empty task bar - a future proof solution :D
<gilir> hi agaida
<agaida> s/task bar/lxqt-panel
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> :) xfce does that: "do you want an empty panel or a default one?" gentle
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @agaida, I really think this is XDG settings at fault
<gilir> tsimonq2: no, I'll restart the download after :-)
<agaida> so what i can say about the meta packages is - looks good for me right now
<agaida> apt install lubuntu-qt-desktop looks reasonable with no debris in it (given that one use --no-install-recommends)
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @gilir, OK :)
<gilir> redwolf: yes, you can send them to me, but currently lxqt-config doesn't apply gtk settings, so it will be tweaky to apply them
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> how does lxappearance work? we need it for gtk
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> the qt settings manager should call the other one. otherwise we'll have some apps "naked"
<gilir> that's not so simple, lxappearance is GTK & C, lxqt-config is Qt + C++, and no way to run lxappearance without the GUI
<agaida> redwolf: just provide reasonable gtk2 and 3 default to start with
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> @gilir, :(
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> ok
<redwolf> gilir, there: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26453603/
<agaida> https://github.com/lxde/lxqt/issues/403 - so i guess LXQt 1.0 will have GTK support for themes and so on
<ubot93> Issue 403 in lxde/lxqt "Lxqt Appearance, set GTK settings" [Open]
<agaida> and if one have a look on the date - it really has very high priority
<redwolf> I always said it's absurd to make end users to have TWO different engines. it's confusing
<agaida> until then lxappearance is the best bet for openbox
<redwolf> there's people who don't know what's gtk or qt, and they shouldn't at all
<redwolf> agaida, but lxappearance can control qt either
<agaida> nope
<agaida> in no way
<redwolf> bidirectional problem
<agaida> only if qt use the gtk2 themes
<redwolf> or if you use the gtk-qt-bridge. same things reversed. ugly
<agaida> and thats a f***ing problem since i started with linux
<redwolf>  yes. as it was the package format. this always was OUR problem in Linux
<redwolf> the fragmentation
<agaida> and that was 2009 - also here the best bet is using the qt-gtk theme
<redwolf> gilir, you got the settings?
<redwolf> I included the pcmanfm-qt one too
<gilir> redwolf: yes, thank you
<redwolf> you're welcome
<agaida> redwolf: but in the real world™ the gtk thing isn't really a deal breaker - with some reasonable gtk defaults most people don't tinker around with the settings (that was the feedback from siduction users)
<redwolf> you had no problems at all?
<redwolf> you're telling me you made possible to load gtk settings in a qt environment, right?
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> agaida: So I've been thinking about lxqt-panel more and more... One thing that I think would be good is to have it like other panels where you can add favorites and have your profile pic + name there. If I write the code, is this something that would be accepted?
<redwolf> tsimonq2, wouldn't you need some setup "manager" for that?
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @redwolf, No, the defaults would be sane.
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Then you can customize on the panel itself from there.
<redwolf> and how would you change layouts?
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> ...what do you mean?
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> I'm just thinking about expanding the start menu a bit :)
<redwolf> ah, I was thinking about a different thing, like MATE, having different layouts (mutiny, gnome2...)
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> That's something I'm still thinking about; let's see what happens after gilir gets the default settings working :)
<redwolf> ok
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> It honestly wouldn't be hard to do.
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> I have some cool ideas for that should it all work out.
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> But one thing I want to finish, get packaged, and upload to Ubuntu is the Lubuntu About program.
<redwolf> YESSS!
<agaida> tsimonq2: have fun and make the "new" enhanced Version of the main menu optional - like in kde - so one could choose the classic one via the enhanced one
<agaida> we will see it in 0.13 or 14 then
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @agaida, Should enhanced be default or should classic?
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @agaida, Alright, cool.
<agaida> classic - and not to forget - file a bug about so people have a place for opinions about
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Ok
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> If it's not accepted upstream, I fully expect Lubuntu to carry it downstream.
<redwolf> where's my audacious-qt?!
<redwolf> dinner is ready. brb
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @redwolf, I'll work on it.
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> *burp*
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> *cough*
-GitHub175:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-default-settings] tsimonq2 pushed 2 new commits to master: https://git.io/vN6fX
-GitHub175:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-default-settings/master d47b797 Julien Lavergne: Add a symlink from xdg-Lubuntu to xdg-QLubuntu to apply also the settings on QLubuntu session
-GitHub175:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-default-settings/master 6d03722 Julien Lavergne: Fix debian/changelog
<gilir> not sure the fix for default-settings is enough, but that should be better
<agaida> redwolf: re audacious-qt - it isn't primetime ready yet - i was playing with the debian packaging a bit to separate the gtk and qt-part a bit more and cleaner -- after some days i switched back to audacious gtk. I would guess another year until GTK and Qt are feature par and a-Qt is mature enough
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> aw, okies :(
<agaida> debian had another solution to handle the Qt situations - they don't even build the Qt part first hand :P
<acheronuk> still not? feels like they have been working on the Qt UI for like ever
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> qmp then!
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> .____.
<agaida> i don't know how qmmp behave now - but there was a reason why i switched with siduction LXQt to audacious :D
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> :)
<agaida> and i had the latest upstream in siduction for three years - to be honest - there are better opportunities if one want to waste time
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> I know gilir had ideas for other media players :)
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> I don't :|
<gilir> well ... actually I don't :-( The only ones I know on Qt are Clementine and Amarok ...
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Amarok is dead upstream and will be removed when Qt 4 is removed from Debian
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Clementine might work
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> I'm still inclined to go with VLC, actually.
<agaida> clementine is a fine choice - ok, not exactly lightweight and qt4 too
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Kubuntu uses it.
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @agaida, I'm -1 because it's Qt 4
<agaida> apt show clementine
<agaida> right
<acheronuk> Amorok is being ported, but seems to have stalled again in that
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> gilir: What objections did you have to VLC?
<acheronuk> babe and elisa have promise
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> I know it's a really popular media player, I use it too.
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Honestly I know VLC is the de-facto choice for a lot of people, much like LibreOffice
<gilir> smplayer has better performance, less cpu to play the same movie
<acheronuk> gilir: but a F ugly default UI
<gilir> and the VLC UI sucks :-p
<agaida> erm - while we talk about Qt4 - one should have a look at the libreoffice choice - libreoffice-kde will go away soon - it is dead
<gilir> acheronuk: agree, but it can be changed
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @agaida, Yep, I've been keeping my eye on that
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> LibreOffice looks awful, btw, in Lubuntu Next
<acheronuk> agaida: LO 6 should have Qt5 VCL
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @gilir, Honestly, I prefer the VLC UI.
<lubot1> And like I said, the upside is that it's very popular :)
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, I hope so!
<agaida> erm - not soon
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> When will LO 6 come out?
<gilir> tsimonq2: the UI can be changed, my only real point is about performance
<agaida> when it is released https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/ReleasePlan/6.0
<gilir> if performances were equal, I'll be agree to go with VLC (and hope we can find a good UI / theme ...)
<agaida> https://tracker.debian.org/media/packages/libr/libreoffice/control-16.0.0rc2-1 - just search for Qt
<acheronuk> LO 6 is scheduled end of January
<agaida> and i will talk with the maintainer about libre office beginning of march at the CLT 2018
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @gilir, Out of curiosity, what stats do you have regarding VLC performance?
<acheronuk> I asked libroffice uploaders before Xmas, and they seemed to think V6 would definitely go in 18.04
<agaida> but right now the Qt Frontend isn't release ready  - and LO6 will hit sid on release date - and we all hope to have it in sid as soon as possible
<agaida> s/sid/experimental
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> If the performance is just slightly less gilir, it shouldn't make much of a difference. But if it's a lot, then yeah.
<acheronuk> that is annoying. I lost tack with that. last I heard LO devs had asked KDE devs for help getting the UI up to speed. guess not much help happened
<wxl> sed: -e expression #1, char 13: unterminated `s' command
<gilir> tsimonq2: try to play the same video with both player, you will see
<acheronuk> to be blunt, the gtk LO VCL is now better than than the KDE4 one.
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @gilir, I have, with little difference :)
<acheronuk> which is a painful truth
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, We might go with that temporarily then until the Qt 5 frontend gets better.
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I am seriously wondering for Kubuntu, as the KDE4 one is getting quite bad
<acheronuk> and especially does not take dark themes well
<gilir> tsimonq2: last time I checked it was 30 - 40 % better, of course on small % because I have good CPU
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @gilir, OK, I'll check it out.
<acheronuk> yes, smplayer can be made to look ok https://i.imgur.com/mNSAnkK.png
<agaida> and i might not be the most clever developer in the world - but for now i prefer nice working GTK solutions combined with LXQt over Qt only and crappy - and that count even more because some big applications rely on GTK already
<agaida> esp there is no secure and well maintained browser available in Qt (and please don't mention the upcoming falcon as secure)
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> About that...
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> I've been talking with the security team
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> We can make it work
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> So I'll stand behind Falkon being secure on this one :P
<agaida> falcon will be secure if it is possible that qt.io is following the chromium development with less than one week delay
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> And they are, iirc.
<agaida> hihihi - and when QtWebengine will hit the distributions - having patched sources is one thing
<agaida> ...
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> I can make it work
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> I'm telling you :P
<lubot1> <acheronuk> assuming you can, can you guarentee that can be mantained for lifetime of a LTS release?
<gilir> tsimonq2: let me know the result of your testing, perf may have changed since I tested them
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Ok
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Yes.
<lubot1> * acheronuk raises eyebrow
<agaida> ok - back to reality - last chromium update in QtWebengine 5.9.2 was 17. Sept. 17 or so
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> I'm not focusing on Artful for QtWebEngine security updates
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Only Bionic
<agaida> lifetime half a year - cool
<lubot1> <acheronuk> that is still a very ambitous commitment
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Not really.
<lubot1> <acheronuk> It is, unless it is being back officially by ubuntu security teams
<lubot1> <acheronuk> *backed
<wxl> are redwolf and i the only ones that totally hate the desktop pager?
<wxl> they just look so..... plain
<wxl> (lxqt btw)
<redwolf> booooooooring
<redwolf> I prefer the "squared" ones, not just plane numbers. and having a visual representation of the windows is also handy
<wxl> i think even if they were visually more like desktops (as with lxpanel) it might be at least a wee bit more appealing
<redwolf> like diz: https://lescahiersdudebutant.fr/jessie/index-en-img/index-en-img93.png
<redwolf> that'd be enough
<wxl> yeah
<redwolf> wxl says it's possible using the current code
<redwolf> right?
<wxl> well with a few tweaks
<redwolf> aha
<wxl> visually all that is, relative to what we already have is a fixed (non expanding) area, with a specific color
<wxl> although it ALSO has the windows
<wxl> that will take more i believe
<redwolf> it should take the accent colour of the theme
<redwolf> aka "selection colour"
<wxl> i'm not sure i grok this enough to know where the color is even coming from. obviously, it seems to match the panel color
<redwolf> I'm sure that colour variable is being used in the code
<wxl> yeah it's just not entirely obvuious
<redwolf> yes, tsimonq2, I said COLOUR .___.
<wxl> i can say this is where the expanding size comes from https://github.com/lxde/lxqt-panel/blob/master/plugin-desktopswitch/desktopswitchbutton.cpp#L43
<wxl> and it does look like you can choose not to use a label https://github.com/lxde/lxqt-panel/blob/master/plugin-desktopswitch/desktopswitchbutton.cpp#L56
<redwolf> so it's a switch
<wxl> it seems like (not a c++ expert) the button is inheriting things from a parent https://github.com/lxde/lxqt-panel/blob/master/plugin-desktopswitch/desktopswitchbutton.cpp#L37
<wxl> and there is some style function (assumedly from QStyle) that allows it to change color with alerts https://github.com/lxde/lxqt-panel/blob/master/plugin-desktopswitch/desktopswitchbutton.cpp#L81
<wxl> is there a problem with the current lubuntu-next iso?
<wxl> it just dies on boot in vbox 5.2.6-120293~Ubuntu~trusty
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Yes
<wxl> what's the deal?
<agaida> get a working vbox - thats the primary problem - secondary problem is the, erm, strange design right now
<wxl> oh vbox works fine, actually
<lubot1> * tsimonq2 nods
<agaida> ok - more verbose about - if you get finally a black screen, the iso is started correctly, only the settings are messed up
<wxl> no, i mean it crashes
<agaida> could you provide a log?
<wxl> i get to the GRUB menu and then if i select try or install it dies
<wxl> a vbox log, sure
<wxl> actually even the old check disc for defects fails
<agaida> right now i have a problem with vbox (upstream) - and it might be a kernel problem to,  in my case it is - dkms don't like some migitation patches in my kernel or the provided headers
<agaida> beside of that - the current iso just work fine with kvm
 * agaida will just fix his vbox
<wxl> harumph
<wxl> xp works.. a super old precise lubuntu works...
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> That's because those are OLD :)
<wxl> weird that there's nothing on the tracker suggesting problems
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> @gilir, Yes
<wxl> yeah it is something with the current kernel. harumph
<wxl> the guest kernel
<wxl> that's weird. haven't had that one yet
<agaida> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWssLQSlRdQ
<agaida> todays image
<agaida> current vbox, kernel 4.14.15
<wxl> so what ended up fixing it?
<agaida> i had to delete a line in the kernel headers - a unmotivated retpolline mention - and rebuild the kernel objects
<agaida> and after that just start the vm from the ispo
<wxl> this is upstream vbox yah?
<agaida> this is upstream - sid and debians vbox aren't good ideas - esp if one run his own kernel
<agaida> you might notice some lxde packages in the iso and lightdm as dm - fixed yesterday, unfortunately the newest meta packages wasn't used in that build
<agaida> so the remaining problems are "only" some settings
<agaida> ok, not exactly release ready, but very usable - if one can start it and know the beast
<wxl> heh we don't even have 4.14 in bionic
<agaida> :) - thats one point in siduction - we don't use the debian kernel - ok, we borrow some settings now and then - but we manage a set of patches from the upstream queue and so on
<agaida> and if we like something - we just throw it in :P
<wxl> so it seems the fix was the kernel
<agaida> thats esp. helpful when it comes to patches or minor glitches - get a patch, apply it, upload it - and just update the system 25 mins later
<wxl> but we have an older kernel and it still seems to be a problem
<wxl> i'm on 4.4.0
<agaida> two possible choices - try upstream vbox or kvm - at least kvm should work fine without glitches
<wxl> i am using upstream vbox
<wxl> i always do
<agaida> strangse
<agaida> e
<agaida> grr
<wxl> and yes i can use kvm but that doesn't necessarily fix whatever problem there is with vbox
<wxl> it seems to be something specific about the image that's failing
<agaida> but your current problem is vbox and not the iso
<wxl> the most current artful (17.10.1) works fine
<agaida> the iso work fine even in Microsofts hyper-v
<wxl> and the problem is not restricted to lubuntu
<agaida> so i guess that you are not running the latest bionic on your workhorse?
<wxl> nope
<agaida> :) - sorry, no experiences with stable systems
<wxl> and its not restricted to ubiquity either
<wxl> alternate fails just the same
<agaida> hmm - strange
#lubuntu-devel 2018-01-25
<agaida> so which ubuntu 17.10 you would suggest - lubuntu?
<wxl> of course :)
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> "no experience with stable systems"  it seems you're describing my sentimental life XD
<agaida> ok, i think i like lubuntu 17.10 - but i hate this fugly installer
<agaida> but i'm really not sure if this machine is capable enough
<agaida> CPU~Octa core AMD FX-8350 Eight-Core (-MCP-) speed/max~1400/4000 MHz Kernel~4.13.0-21-generic x86_64 Up~20 min Mem~696.4/32132.8MB HDD~7557.5GB(0.5% used) Procs~204 Client~Quassel v0.12.4 inxi~2.3.37
<agaida> erm - wxl - really sorry to say it - but the current lxqt-next iso just starts fine in virtualbox upstream on 17.10 - without tricks
<wxl> agaida: as i said, artful works fine
<agaida> erm
<agaida> how to make screenshots in lxde
<wxl> scrot
<agaida> not really?
<wxl> um, yes, really
<agaida> https://pb.5id.eu/qswJ.png
<agaida> so all things work fine
<wxl> yeah yeah but that's not where the problem is
<agaida> where is the point i missed?
<agaida> ah, ok - older versions as host?
<wxl[m]> Bionic iso fails
#lubuntu-devel 2018-01-26
<lubot1> Juan Carlos was added by: Juan Carlos
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Welcome!
<lubot1> <Juan Carlos> Thanks !!
<lubot1> <Juan Carlos> Hello everyone !! I have a laptop and I do not know whether to install Lubuntu or Xubuntu
<wxl> @Juan Carlos #lubuntu is generally the right place for support, but the difference is that Lubuntu is meant to have the smallest possible footprint
<lubot1> <Juan Carlos> Which one do you recommend?
<lubot1> <Juan Carlos> The laptop has 1Gb of RAM and 150 GB of hard disk
<lubot1> <Juan Carlos> Windows 10 is installed, but not official
<lubot1> <chiefgyk> This channel is for development not support.
<lubot1> But both are great Lubuntu just needs less resources I flip flop between the two
<lubot1> <Juan Carlos> Ok, thanks
<lubot1> <Juan Carlos> Do you know if there is a specific Telegram channel of Linux?
<wxl> well if you get on Freenode IRC, you can go to ##linux
<lubot1> <chiefgyk> No there is not they usually do it in IRC and message groups
<wxl> the open source world, in general, uses IRC. Telegram, Matrix, Slack, etc. is secondary at best
<wxl> for example, here we have Telegram bridged to our IRC channel but THE place for chat is the IRC
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> hundreds of non-geek users are panicking because of the repos shutting down
<wxl> huh?
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> a more "human readable" message would be fine, instead of "network error updating" when they have internet
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> 17.04 users, I mean
<wxl> oh yeah
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> all my "guinea pigs" around here (friends with Ubuntu) are giving me that feedback
<agaida> life can be hard
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> indeed
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> specially dealing with git+lp!!! O___O
<agaida> solution: uses salsa.debian.org ...
<agaida> hmm - the latest changes in the packages was great - ok, settings are still not found, but a lot less crap
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> which ones?
<agaida> just a second
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> º__º
<agaida> last changelog entry for lubuntu-meta 0.88
<agaida> or so
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> mhm
<agaida> or what it was - no lightdm on bionic anymore (lubuntu-next) - sddm is used
<agaida> ok, unconfigured aka sddm-theme-maui
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> yayy!
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> wait. what theme is sddm using?
<agaida> simple soulution would be to rename the release - but please not paintitblack - we use it at siduction
<redwolf> yes
<agaida> back in black would be a good choice :P
<redwolf> but does it have any theme / visual configuration?
<redwolf> file? I mean
<agaida> i will have a look
<redwolf> I think I experimented with this one: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simple_Desktop_Display_Manager#/media/File:Simple-desktop-display-manager.jpg
<redwolf> but it has changed since that
<agaida> that is maui
<agaida> but yes, it has changed a lot
<redwolf> showing all the users is nice
<redwolf> but not that way
<redwolf> this is lively: https://i.imgur.com/UY8yOwm.png
<redwolf> *lovely
<agaida> i would use it - only one reason - i don't like userlists displayed and also don't like if DMs remember the last user
<agaida> but - for anyone who like it - nice
<redwolf> but end-users usually like that
<redwolf> I admit it's handy, just typing the password+enter and it logs in
<agaida> end users also use luks encrypt and place their decryption pass in some scripts ...
<redwolf> XD
<redwolf> I wonder if I can change the average avatar picture
<agaida> create a faces dir iirc
<redwolf> I need to study. I want to make some Lennys as available avatars
<redwolf> I want to do a lot of things for this release and I'm not sure if we're in time
<agaida> http://paste.debian.net/1007401/ - so the list of installed packages is cleaner now
<redwolf> :)
<agaida> maybe one should add the l10n packages - all non english speaking users would be grateful
 * agaida think - only a wild guess
<redwolf> yes, I like my OS in Swedish :D
<agaida> ah - btw
<agaida> System:    Host lubuntu-next Kernel 4.13.0-25-generic i686 bits 32 Desktop LXQt
<agaida>            Distro Ubuntu Bionic Beaver (development branch)
<agaida> Machine:   Device oracle System innotek product VirtualBox v 1.2 serial N/A
<agaida>            Mobo Oracle model VirtualBox v 1.2 serial N/A BIOS innotek v VirtualBox date 12/01/2006
<agaida> CPU:       Quad core AMD FX-8350 Eight-Core (-MCP-) speed 4294 MHz (max)
<agaida> Graphics:  Card InnoTek Systemberatung VirtualBox Graphics Adapter
<agaida>            Display Server x11 (X.Org 1.19.5 ) drivers (unloaded: fbdev,vesa) FAILED modesetting
<agaida>            Resolution 1440x900@59.99hz
<agaida>            OpenGL renderer llvmpipe (LLVM 5.0, 128 bits) version 3.3 Mesa 17.2.4
<agaida> Network:   Card Intel 82540EM Gigabit Ethernet Controller driver e1000
<agaida> Drives:    HDD Total Size 10.7GB (37.7% used)
<agaida>            ID-1 model VBOX_HARDDISK
<agaida> Info:      Processes 142 Uptime 22 min Memory 494.3/8091.0MB Client Quassel v0.12.4 inxi 2.3.56
<agaida> only a "little" backtrace at start - but no kernel panic
 * krytarik slow-claps..
<redwolf> oh, krytarik! you still alive after your "Lubuntu support shift" yesterday  XDDD
<agaida> redwolf: do i need any additional packages - i have lubuntu-default-settings and lubuntu-live-settings
 * redwolf sips tea
 * redwolf wonders if there're already separated settings for Qt and gtk desktops
<agaida> no - and i found lxqt in /etc/xdg
<redwolf> :'(
<agaida> so let's dig a little bit deeper
<agaida> hmm - in xdg/lxqt are only the globalkeyshortcuts.conf - and thats fine
<agaida> the only configuration i don't have moved right now
<redwolf> agaida, is "lxqt-config-appearance" in "lxqt-config" ?
<agaida> it is
<redwolf> nice then
<agaida> no, not nice
<redwolf> you also included lxappearance
<agaida> no - but it should be for the time being
<redwolf> aye
<agaida> or obconf-qt
<agaida> dunno if lxappearance do things that obconf and obconf-qt can't do
<redwolf> gtk
<redwolf> ergo icons, toolbar buttons, text...
<redwolf> themes should be qt+gtk always, and not even listing those imcomplete. and like Budgie, when you apply a theme, it applies for everything. at once.
<redwolf> so, only one tool to configure appearance. but that's my personal trauma.
<agaida> at least four tools
<agaida> or five
<redwolf> too many :(
<agaida> echo, cat, vi, nano :P
<redwolf> -___-
<agaida> not to forget sed
<redwolf> I kinda like nano, but I always tend to press f10 to show menus :|
<wxl> ugh nano
<redwolf> :)
<wxl> i have a co-worker that's expressed interest in better making use out of the shell
<wxl> i mean, like, he's new.
<wxl> he still couldn't figure out how to get out of nano though :)
<redwolf> XD
 * agaida miss zsh as standard shell
<wxl> it's not exactly intuitive
<agaida> strg x is intuitive
<agaida> better then <esc>q
<agaida> upps
<redwolf> never do that in nano :D
<redwolf> it's like vim. you have to fire a missile to the computer to exit
<redwolf> it's the only way XD
<wxl> i've done some remapping in vim so to escape insert mode, save and quit, all i do is ,,
<agaida> esc :q!
<agaida> erm - ok intuitive
<redwolf> I'm still looking for some visual-basic / msedit editor clone for linux
<wxl> the reality is there *IS* no intuitive editor
<redwolf> console, but with menus and all
<wxl> including nano
<redwolf> no, nano is alien
<wxl> ummm
<redwolf> remember that default editor for ms-dos 5/6?
<wxl> isn't there a midnight commander for cli that has an editor built in?
<redwolf> <redwolf> remember that default editor for ms-dos 5/6?
<redwolf> damn
<redwolf> https://i.stack.imgur.com/dJQOG.png
<redwolf> fp, it seems
<redwolf> https://askubuntu.com/questions/42453/equivalent-text-editor-to-ms-dos-editor
<agaida> mcedit
<agaida> yes
<agaida> wxl - belive it or not - we had a short term user that want us to make a "native",  "original" Xfce
<redwolf> huh?
<agaida> without mc mcedit "and such crap" installed
<agaida> so - not a solution :D
<wxl> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Midnight_Commander
<wxl> that's what i was thinking of
<wxl> but it uses $EDITOR
<wxl> at least in ubuntu
<wxl> upstream appears to have an actual editor https://www.gnu.org/software/mc/images/mc-edit-perl.png
<wxl> oh
<wxl> and that's mcedit
<wxl> derp
<wxl> but that's not the same as what redwolf was talking about
<agaida> apt-file list mc
<wxl> fp-ide looks pretty nice
<agaida> ok - regarding the settings - look fine for the beginning - but someone should change some install pathes
<agaida> redwolf: as i said - no problem
<redwolf> :)    :*
<agaida> i will file a bug with patch
<agaida> not really a problem
 * redwolf licks agaida 
<agaida> hihihi
<agaida> and btw
<agaida> 2018-01-26  14:00:35 <BTS> featherpad (NEW) 0.7-1 uploaded by Alf Gaida <agaida@siducti...> (Closes: #869730) https://tracker.debian.org/featherpad
<agaida> 2018-01-26  14:03:30 <BTS> Closed #869730 in wnpp by Alf Gaida <agaida@siducti...> «ITP: featherpad -- FeatherPad is a lightweight Qt5 plain-text editor for Linux». https://bugs.debian.org/869730
<ubot93> Debian bug 869730 in wnpp "ITP: featherpad -- FeatherPad is a lightweight Qt5 plain-text editor for Linux" [Wishlist, Fixed]
<redwolf> I like it: https://github.com/tsujan/FeatherPad
<agaida> still a lot to do
<redwolf> there it is: kvantum working :)
<redwolf> oh and it has hamburger menu too!
<agaida> my only problem with quantum - i don't like dark themes that much
<agaida> kvantum
<redwolf> then don't use them
<redwolf> ;)
<agaida> right
<redwolf> kvantum has lots of sets preinstalled
<agaida> if i find the time i should make a package
<redwolf> for kvantum?
<agaida> why not
<redwolf> https://github.com/tsujan/Kvantum/releases
<agaida> first rule- never ever let programmers do packaging
<redwolf> :D why? poor things
<agaida> second rule - never ever let programmers do packaging
<redwolf> aren't both the same rule?
<agaida> no, not really
<agaida> the second rule is far more important
<redwolf> mhm
<redwolf> well, if you did a kvantum package for the seed, it'd be ok for me :) and you're a coder
<agaida> oh - i forget the ". Really - never!"
<redwolf> omg, sfte is soooo nice! it's like the good old wordstar
<agaida> nope - i'm only an old grumpy guy - and our devs panic if i try to be a programmer
<redwolf> not so old ;)
<agaida> nearly 49
<redwolf> perfect :)
<agaida> hihihi
<redwolf> still sexy!
<agaida> yeah, my wife say this too - from time to time :P
<agaida> is there a pull requst workflow on launchpad with git?
<agaida> cool, the installer fails
<redwolf> :)
<agaida> or better: apt fails with a script bug in initramfs-tools
<agaida> and the installed system paniced with the usual kernel panic for i386 - damn, i should download a sane amd64 iso
<agaida> done
<redwolf> O.O
<agaida> the mirror was fast today- 25M
<agaida> and i should mount my vbox dir to ssd
<agaida> damn slow
<agaida> ok - the initramfs bug isn't exactly nice- the amd64 segfaults too
<agaida> installation - and i hate chrooting in just installed systems
<agaida> bug found - whoever thought that it would be a good idea not to install ttf-dejavu - no, it wasn't
<agaida> plymouth hook in initramfs-tools fails with dejavu not found - no created initramfs, not nice system start
<redwolf> why not just jumping to another font?
<agaida> erm - if the initramfs is not created, the system don't start
<agaida> and my most hated program need dejavu in it's hoolk
<agaida> but with a little bit good will - the installed system finally give up and start into an nice black screen
<agaida> CPU~Quad core AMD FX-8350 Eight-Core (-MCP-) speed~4294 MHz (max) Kernel~4.13.0-25-generic x86_64 Up~5 min Mem~360.7/7974.8MB HDD~10.7GB(44.8% used) Procs~145 Client~Quassel v0.12.4 inxi~2.3.56
<agaida> System:    Host lnext Kernel 4.13.0-25-generic x86_64 bits 64 Desktop LXQt
<agaida>            Distro Ubuntu Bionic Beaver (development branch)
<agaida> so what
<agaida> but it should be fixed
<redwolf> oh right
<agaida> but hey - after a bit chrooting and a bit normal magic the system runs fine
<agaida> just installing git, devscripts and debhelpers
<agaida> -s
#lubuntu-devel 2018-01-27
<agaida> omfg - ubuntu has a strange understanding of XDG
<agaida> normal system (aka debian) :P
<agaida> % echo $XDG_CONFIG_DIRS                                                                                                    :(
<agaida> /etc:/etc/xdg:/usr/share
<agaida> ubuntu (lubuntu-next included):
<agaida> $ echo $XDG_CONFIG_DIRS
<agaida> /etc/xdg/xdg-/usr/share/xsessions/lxqt:/etc/xdg
<agaida> if anyone wonders why configurations from /usr/share are not readed ...
<agaida> or /etc
<Unit193> "If $XDG_CONFIG_DIRS is either not set or empty, a value equal to /etc/xdg should be used." - https://standards.freedesktop.org/basedir-spec/basedir-spec-latest.html
<agaida> /etc/xdg/xdg- (at least the session should be set)
<agaida> Unit193: and you dont understand
<agaida> not the first time - but in this case it is important - diff x11-common in debian and in ubuntu
<agaida> on will find a lot of files like ##x## 60x11-common_xdg_path
<agaida> and that means: no upstream configurations for LXQt will be ever read
<agaida> not a problem - but http://paste.debian.net/1007430/
<agaida> so at least a proper desktop-session should be set
<agaida> and exactly in that case the lubuntu-next settings will be read and lubuntu-next will not be any longer "Back in Black" - and redwolf is a little bit happier again
<agaida> enough debugging for today
<krytarik> Fwiw, '/usr/share' relates to $XDG_DATA_DIRS, not $XDG_CONFIG_DIRS - "If $XDG_DATA_DIRS is either not set or empty, a value equal to /usr/local/share/:/usr/share/ should be used."
<agaida> the only problem is - upstream works everywhere except ubuntu - not a problem, but that means: at least the defaults should be set and all needed configurations has to be in a really readed directory - and thats not a bad starting point
<agaida> in other words - cool, we must not take care of upstream not even of debian - we can do what we want to
<agaida> and thats  exactly what lubuntu wants - hmm - the only glitches should be fixes by someone who knows the (l)ubuntu way to handle that
<agaida> s/only/only thing about is, the
<agaida> and after that l-next is no longer "Back in Black" - but in the design and with the settings the team want - and the best is: it will work without programming
 * agaida think: and instead of citing the xdg specs - just fix it
-GitHub36:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] CoolPolygons opened pull request #8: firefox manual added. (master...master) https://git.io/vNM5i
-GitHub0:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] tsimonq2 closed pull request #8: firefox manual added. (master...master) https://git.io/vNM5i
-GitHub185:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] tsimonq2 pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vNDUN
-GitHub185:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master 9e18459 Jacob Kim: firefox manual added. (#8)
#lubuntu-devel 2018-01-28
-GitHub15:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] tsimonq2 pushed 6 new commits to master: https://git.io/vNDG2
-GitHub15:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master f967b3c Simon Quigley: Accessories, not Accesories.
-GitHub15:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master acdc57a Simon Quigley: Credit Jacob Kim too!
-GitHub15:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master 116a580 Simon Quigley: Make sure the license is crystal clear.
-GitHub77:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] tsimonq2 pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vNDGr
-GitHub77:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master bb9cce6 Simon Quigley: Trailing period isn't needed.
-GitHub28:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] tsimonq2 pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vNDGP
-GitHub28:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master 118859b Simon Quigley: Seems 3.1 was missed in PROGRESS.md when this was initially created. Fix that.
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> The Phab and Manual server are going down for some maintenance. Shouldn't take more than 30 mins.
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Meh, didn't take that long, should be better now :)
<lubot1> <Jacob Kim> :D
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> :D
<lubot1> <Jacob Kim> Rst syntax is slightly confusing for a newbie like me
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> No problem at all. ;)
<lubot1> <Jacob Kim> I guess i have to look up online tutorials?
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Maybe
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> I usually have to ;)
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Otherwise just see what others do
<lubot1> <Jacob Kim> Got it
<lubot1> <Jacob Kim> Ill work on docs while i learn c++
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> It's one of those things where it's really no big deal until you have commit access ;)
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Ok :D
<lubot1> <Jacob Kim> And maybe transfer over
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Ok
 * tsimonq2 waits for impending doom :D
-GitHub56:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-about] tsimonq2 pushed 16 new commits to master: https://git.io/vNDlq
-GitHub56:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-about/master 191004f Simon Quigley: Add the initial setup file.
-GitHub56:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-about/master c1c274f Simon Quigley: Initial packaging.
-GitHub56:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-about/master 80a5c44 Simon Quigley: Only build with Python 3.
<tsimonq2> ohh boy, hi there :)
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> https://git.io/vNDlX :D
<tsimonq2> Night o/
<lubot1> <Jyoti> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/BQmYHwu.jpg
<lubot1> <Jyoti> Issue while trying to install Lubuntu Next 18.04...
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> There's going to be a lot of changes coming to that anyways (including replacing the installer), so I don't expect that to fully work quite yet.
<lubot1> <Jyoti> will lubuntu next 1804 with lxqt delivered on april?
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Yes, if all the pieces fit together nicely.
<lubot1> <Jyoti> i hope so, i love lubuntu and want to use lubuntu next
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> :D
<lubot1> <Jyoti> Lubuntu is a lot more costumizable than Ubuntu. I like that 😊
<lubot1> <Jyoti> Lighter, more customizable: many good qualities has Lubuntu...
<lubot1> <Jyoti> Ubuntu is very good. But i prefer Lubuntu, it is 5*
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Heh yeah :)
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> @Jyoti, you are a nice person 😁
<lubot1> <Jyoti> @VikingRedwolf, Thanks. You, you are!
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> 😍
<lubot1> <acheronuk> First try at Falkon icon (not spelled right) https://phabricator.kde.org/T6859#125175
<lubot1> <acheronuk> https://i.imgur.com/JEZMDkl.png
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Ooooooh
<lubot1> <acheronuk> With that, not sure if you can broswe the web, or just get your eyes pecked out! He does look mean!
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> LOL
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Right!
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> And I don't think it's a final icon though but it's a start :)
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf ^^^
<lubot1> <acheronuk> Nope. just a start. see the phab link
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Right
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf FALKON LENNY!!!
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> :D
<lubot1> <acheronuk> lol
<redwolf> O.O
<lubot1> <acheronuk> Hmm. How did I get mod in here? I don't even have that on the Kubuntu TG chats. lol
<lubot1> * VikingRedwolf licks @acheronuk
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, I mod random yet trustworthy people :)
<lubot1> <acheronuk> I figured :)
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, you're not talking about me, right? you better not
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> .__.
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> shush!
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2 are you going to do the "announcement" or we keep working and quiet?
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, Wait
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> O.o
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> what for?
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> I'm saying, quiet
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> ah, ok 😂
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> fwiw for people wondering, we're doing some changes
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> we're always doing changes .____.
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> github.com/lubuntu-team/lubuntu-artwork can probably give you a clue, but we're not ready to announce anything yet :)
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, I don't know what you're talking about 😐
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> .___.
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Come on, let's not be clandestine about it
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> The tl;dr is that we're doing a rebrand
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> I love to be clandestine! 😃
<lubot1> <Wolfenprey> Sounds interesting, but i will wait for an "official" announce.
<lubot1> <Wolfenprey> OR NOT
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> heh
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> It'll come with the Beta 1 release
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Meaning, the "official" announcement
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> and... MAYBE... a new website design... who knows...
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> I can tell you right now, that this is not set in stone but we have a new logo, website design, and Lubuntu Next will use Arc and Papirus
<lubot1> <Wolfenprey> All of you want to kill me, a poor user, before april...
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> yup
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> maybe the site will be in the Famous Ranking: http://www.instantshift.com/2015/12/08/most-ugly-websites/
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> XD
<lubot1> <Wolfenprey> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_3640.mp4
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> 😁
<lubot1> <Wolfenprey> @VikingRedwolf, That´s a nightmare XD
<lubot1> <Netkas> (Photo, 478x1280) https://i.imgur.com/clVxOia.jpg
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_3643.mp4
<tsimonq2> (that message was deleted on Telegram)
<lubot1> <Netkas> @VikingRedwolf, sorry mate, I was busy cyber bullying
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @Netkas, Please refrain from posting things like that in the channel...
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> yup, please, no politics, explicit or violent media
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> that includes my face photo 😐
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> XD
<lubot1> <Wolfenprey> @VikingRedwolf, That ranking web you shared can be considered violent media.
<lubot1> <Wolfenprey> For sure.
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> LOL indeed. at least, some should be illegal or something
<lubot1> <Wolfenprey> 😆
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> I always say this "will you build your own building? no, because it might fall. now... will you design your own site?" ;)
<lubot1> <Wolfenprey> That´s fair, but you know...
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> :)
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> (preparing the FB banners...) aaaand Facebook changed their banner sizes. grunt!
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> ooooh
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Twitter banner too? .__.
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> all of them
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> \o/
<lubot1> <Jacob Kim> That took a while to read :|
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> What did? :)
<lubot1> <Netkas> CloverOS
<lubot1> <Jacob Kim> All the stuff yall posted here while i was sleeping for the first time in forever
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> hehe
<lubot1> <Jacob Kim> and i luv that falcon icon
<lubot1> <Jacob Kim> s/falcon/falkon
<lubot1> <Jacob Kim> so we're gonna switch over to falkon from firefox?
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> In Lubuntu Next only.
<lubot1> <Jacob Kim> cuz falkon does look really nice on Qt environments
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> Falkon / Ostrich / Chicken...
<lubot1> <Jacob Kim> Qupzilla*
<lubot1> <Jacob Kim> :D
-GitHub149:#lubuntu-devel- [release-announcements] tsimonq2 created master (+1 new commit): https://git.io/vNyvV
-GitHub149:#lubuntu-devel- release-announcements/master 89e7eca Simon Quigley: Initial commit.
-GitHub193:#lubuntu-devel- [release-announcements] tsimonq2 pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vNyvo
-GitHub193:#lubuntu-devel- release-announcements/master 698460d Simon Quigley: Trivially clarify some wording.
-GitHub72:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-artwork] tsimonq2 pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vNyUR
-GitHub72:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-artwork/master ddd112b Simon Quigley: Add missing wildcard.
<lubot1> <Jacob Kim> just a question, why does lubuntu want to use calamares as its installer?
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Because the current Qt frontend for Ubiquity is extremely Kubuntu-specific
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> It would be less work to use the modular Calamares which is meant for us to just lay in a customization template then to work to get the Kubuntu frontend ported to be distro-agnostic.
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> That is, assuming we can get everything to work.
<lubot1> <Jacob Kim> alright, and we currently have a very buggy version of it on lubuntu next?
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> No, it's Ubiquity with the Kubuntu theming on Lubuntu Next right now
<lubot1> <Jacob Kim> so we have yet to get calamares to work with lubuntu right
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Yeah
<lubot1> <Jacob Kim> how far did marcin get with it?
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> The blocker right now is someone needs to figure out how to hook the d-i bits for GRUB and the bootloader into Calamares
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Mhh, not far I don't think
<lubot1> <Jacob Kim> ok
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Shouldn't be that hard to do, I just need to sit down and do it :)
<lubot1> <Jacob Kim> but the process of sitting down is so hard
<lubot1> <Jacob Kim> like once you push urself off then ur fine for another good few hours
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> mhh
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> it depends
<lubot1> <Jacob Kim> lol so dedicated 😆
#lubuntu-devel 2019-01-21
<lubot> eosmurfineos was added by: eosmurfineos
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Random question, could I help maintain the wiki?
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfb201201e1db: Add start of cpu useage] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfb201201e1db
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL35fbe6db7c7b: Finish cpu useage widget] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL35fbe6db7c7b
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe4a6290f949a: Add trojita note that does not do POP3] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe4a6290f949a
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf5253c427744: Add color picker] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf5253c427744
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL480a6a871402: Add how to move a desktop icon back to current position] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL480a6a871402
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdbc6330333e6: Fix wrong word] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdbc6330333e6
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL646b6bb01c4a: Add switch windows in reverse direction] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL646b6bb01c4a
<wxl> @tsimonq2: re: Broadcom drivers, all for it, especially given other flavors do it.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: re: Broadcom drivers, all for it, especially given other flavor …], Oh?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: what i mean is  i believe there are other flavors shipping the drivers in the pool
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6fa71b98ec88: Add spread tabs checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6fa71b98ec88
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ahh
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6b98f9d0a785: Style qpdfview labels] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6b98f9d0a785
<lubot> <Lyn Perrine> who made the Lubuntu bridge bot pictures was that vikingredwolf?
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc64772c45e99: Add more PDF tab settings] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc64772c45e99
<lubot> <kc2bez> @Lyn Perrine [who made the Lubuntu bridge bot pictures was that vikingredwolf?], That is Lenny of borg, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Marketing/Lenny
<wxl> ^^ i.e. yes
<wxl> btw lyn please give yourself a telegram username or us irc users can't @ you
<lynorian> yes ok
<lynorian> done
<wxl> thx :)
<lubot> <eosmurfineos> Hi everyone, longtime lubuntu user(15.04>) finally getting around to contributing.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hey :D
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What would you like to help us with?
<lubot> <eosmurfineos> @wxl [<wxl> btw lyn please give yourself a telegram username or us irc users can't @ y …], Speaking of which, can I tag someone on irc across the Bridge Bot?
<wxl> @eosmurfineos assuming they have their client set up correctly, you just did :)
<wxl> generally `nick: message` is a good go to
<lubot> <eosmurfineos> @tsimonq2 [What would you like to help us with?], Bits of documentation, testing .iso images.
<wxl> @eosmurfineos #1 docs need is proofreading. you could start on that immediately. adding to it certainly would help as well, though. see @lynorian.
<wxl> @eosmurfineos regarding testing, i assume you saw the docs? that, too, you can start immediately. get in there and see what bugs you can find and file them! hit me up if you have questions.
<wxl> @eosmurfineos good to have you and looking forward to your contributions!!!!!!
<lubot> <eosmurfineos> Already found some minor typos, is Launchpad the preferred method for submitting?
<wxl> nope. code is hosted at phab.lubuntu.me
<lubot> <eosmurfineos> @wxl [<wxl> nope. code is hosted at phab.lubuntu.me], Yes, I am logging in to phab via GitHub, phab is a new environment for me, can I edit and commit right in phab?
<wxl> yep
<lubot> <eosmurfineos> @wxl [<wxl> yep], Ok, I'll go read some more docs.
<wxl> let me know if you have questions
<wxl> anyone here have interest in managing some sort of forum for us?
<wxl> i.e. being the primary contact, responding to all the inquiries, coordinating with other folks to find answers, etc.?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I can do that
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I think we should set up a Discourse instance
<wxl> being an admin of a forum and actually doing all the work is another
<wxl> you sure you want to be that guy?
<wxl> i don't think you do, knowing you as i do
<wxl> that said a discourse instance would be great. i've heard we can set it up to tie in somehow with the mailing list. that would be even better. bridge all the things.
<lubot> <kc2bez> It seems overwhelming for just one person, I think we will all need a part in it. Tying it into the mailing list could help with that.
<wxl> yeah. i can tell you right now i probably won't log into a forum. but i'd reply to an email.
<wxl> i think this person could simply do the task of gathering info and disseminating it and acting as a conduit between users and the team. it's potentially not that terrible.
<wxl> but i think if we just set it up without naming someone to be sort of in charge, it will go the way of facebook, where we have a group but no one wants to bother with it
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Why not just make it on Mastadon instead?
<wxl> because that's not a forum
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Well just giving an alternative to Facebook. That being said I could help out too. Like Dan said it might be too much for one person but I'll consider it if it's straightforward with what's expected. I am also interested in possibly helping with the Wiki as well.
<wxl> i don't really care about facebook honestly. that's kind of the issue. none of us like it. but people that want to use it want to use facebook, not some alternative.
<wxl> but this wasn't necessarily about facebook.
<wxl> people were specifically talking about how they'd like to see a forum, to make finding solutions easier, and better being able to search
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I get the point. You want a direct forum for things that might not necessarily be bug tickets
<wxl> *i* would just use a mailing list, but i'm not everyon :)
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I'm curious if we could also link a ticketing system like Jira or zendesk with this too.
<wxl> naw, we already have a bug tracker. two of them if we want to be really technical.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Fair enough
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Anyway just saying I wouldn't mind doing forum administrator stuff if I could possibly help on the back end too, i would have an interest in that
<wxl> well then if and when we get something up and running, i'll make sure to pin that badge on you :)
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> That would be cool. Again as long as it involves some slight system admin stuff id love to do it.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: so there you go, we got someone to manage the forum
<guiverc> wxl, I can help out (forum) & do what I can. disseminating info is what I've done with uwn for years..  I have no experience with forums (excluding askubu which is forum like maybe)
<wxl> guiverc: as @tsimonq2 mentioned, we'd probably be thinking of a discourse instance
<guiverc> i'm on community.ubu [discourse.ubu] now & again, but have no idea beyond user level stuff  (but I could learn [slowly])
 * wxl shrugs
<wxl> i don't think it will need much
<wxl> mainly just communication
<guiverc> comms I believe I can do  (just how well you can decide, -news etc) .. 
<guiverc> wxl & tsimonq2 - any clues on where i got stuck with `arc diff` & blanking directory  (email)
<wxl> tonight i'm going to try to get to that guiverc 
<guiverc> thanks wxl 
<guiverc> (I realize you're super busy - why I've not pushed!)
<wxl> i think it's pretty easy but i need to be able to concentrate on it and i'm like right in the middle of trying to put out some obnoxious fire at work that i think i've finally figured out
#lubuntu-devel 2019-01-22
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2  wxl: what is kio. They are sugesting that the checkbox for docx in LO i made by kio https://sources.debian.org/src/kio/5.51.0-1/src/filewidgets/kfilewidget.cpp/?hl=2312#L2312
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk that sounds like PIM. :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [@tsimonq2  wxl: what is kio. They are sugesting that the checkbox for docx in LO …], KDE Input Output
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Probably their file picker
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it's not dolphin?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yhe kde filepicker
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I don't think so
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Rik knows KDE internals better than I do
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @acheronuk ??
<lubot> <HMollerCl> what's this? https://sources.debian.org/src/kio/5.51.0-1/src/filewidgets/kfilewidget.cpp/?hl=2312#L2312
<lubot> <HMollerCl> how is related to dolphin?
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALae109a8e708a: Add cache size and its purpose to qpdfview settings] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALae109a8e708a
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb49c624af56d: Add qpdfview right click on tab bar open new copy] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb49c624af56d
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL82165adb1e06: Add open containing folder via tab right click] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL82165adb1e06
<wxl> i thought kio was just an io library
<lubot> <eosmurfineos> So I am going to file my first bug report for Lubuntu(19.04) lxqt-panel, is Launchpad the correct avenue?
<wxl> yes
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL76ab7c4d8c15: Add other ways for whole page zoom or page width] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL76ab7c4d8c15
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> i thought kio was just an io library], from the name, i thought that to, like the old stdio.h
<wxl> right. but i am not 100% sure
<wxl> on the other hand "kfileWIDGET" sure sounds like a ui element
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I post a question in LXQt forum
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd5f8b38521d3: Add qpdfview close all tabs but this one] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd5f8b38521d3
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Apparently the filepicker doesn't have all the features that lo needs.
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4329f59bca38: Improve fullscreen and presentation sentences] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4329f59bca38
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1258ed0d98dc: Style keyboard shortcut] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1258ed0d98dc
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL38ef2f2375f6: Add close all tabs to left or right] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL38ef2f2375f6
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I miss a simple paint program in lubuntu,something like pinta
<lynorian> is gtk based and mono based 
<lynorian> means no picture of a shark with whoosh on it in the manual either like there was for lxde once upon a time
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I know, just landed on pencil2d, I will give it a try
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it's Qt https://www.pencil2d.org/
<lynorian> and in the repos
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mmm, it only supports pcl files
<lubot> <HMollerCl> kolourpaint is an option
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 928x645) https://i.imgur.com/DACmiAz.jpg mem ussage of diferent netwrok managers
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 see conman takes to much resources
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I see in the forum that agaida loves it, don't understand why
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ahh
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb4366ef67d80: Fix duplicate tab sentence] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb4366ef67d80
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL12a7470ef0c6: Style more options] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL12a7470ef0c6
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd1e1705af0ca: More styling of menus] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd1e1705af0ca
<lubot> <acheronuk> @HMollerCl [@acheronuk ??], could be another case of LO thinking it is not in a KDE session, so falls back to Qt native handling of the extension types and options
<lubot> <acheronuk> there are some curious things like this in the LO code: https://github.com/LibreOffice/core/blob/master/vcl/unx/gtk3_kde5/gtk3_kde5_filepicker.cxx#L184
<lubot> <eosmurfineos> Well, I posted my first official bug report on Launchpad today: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxqt-panel/+bug/1812826 Feedback welcome, critical feedback  encouraged :)
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL24e148d9c292: Add cut text to firefox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL24e148d9c292
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7856a7b02ff4: Add switch between plaintext and html] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7856a7b02ff4
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7bacca303869: start folder switching on trojita] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7bacca303869
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8608371ff573: Add example for switching to drafts folder] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8608371ff573
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL50489982d3fe: Add launch the manual website with command line] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL50489982d3fe
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL16793e5d1deb: Add close to system tray to quassel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL16793e5d1deb
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa3292c28f01f: Add Quassel display topic in tooltip] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa3292c28f01f
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5cc73bb57101: Add Quassel mousewheel to change chat] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5cc73bb57101
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbc448803c611: Start input widget tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbc448803c611
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0b4918656a73: fix indent] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0b4918656a73
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL03f2915927a7: libreoffice_impress.rst] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL03f2915927a7
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 wxl: this LO file extension issue is getting out of my hands. I can't understand what/where/who needs to fix it. Now apparently is a VCL=qt5 .... https://bugs.documentfoundation.org/show_bug.cgi?id=122752#c12
<wxl> sheesh
<wxl> maybe the issue is the VCL plugin? 
<wxl> i mean it's kind of obvious
<wxl> they all provide different behavior. that's not right.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> honesly, I don't know
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I don't know if the behaivour is only part of VCL or the FM has something to do on it, remember that kio thing?
<wxl> @HMollerCl i really think it has to be the VCL but i would expect the LO people to know that
<wxl> (i mean it has to be that based on what i'm seeing in the comparison between them)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I didn't knew they had a qt5=VCL I also haven't been able to chnage my VCL other than installing libreoffice-gtk or libreoffice-kde packages
#lubuntu-devel 2019-01-23
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL18c803508db8: Add loimpress underline] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL18c803508db8
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd36f3d1e526d: Add increase/decrease font size to loimpress] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd36f3d1e526d
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALaaeb78efaa38: Add superscript plus subscript to loimpress] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALaaeb78efaa38
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd416d0071948: Add loimpress find and replace] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd416d0071948
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa24a4a420d10: Add loimpress shortcut to copy image or delete them] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa24a4a420d10
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6a8fc2ab2c60: Improve replace image description] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6a8fc2ab2c60
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0cfec26d68a7: Add how to crop an image] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0cfec26d68a7
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL95b71a83932a: Add save an image from loimpress] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL95b71a83932a
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe918bb92abf5: Add swapping shortcuts] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe918bb92abf5
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0b67c5557719: Add refresh button to users and groups] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0b67c5557719
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfaa1be737ea7: Fix compton screenshot being named wrong] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfaa1be737ea7
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe75e3e43e148: Add screenshot for printers] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe75e3e43e148
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL88fa6b32e037: Add basic settings tab screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL88fa6b32e037
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL208711df56fd: Add keyboard layout drop down] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL208711df56fd
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rNEOFETCHARCHIVE071592332356: DSC file for 6.0.0-2] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNEOFETCHARCHIVE071592332356
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rNEOFETCHARCHIVE8cd7535b4468: Import patches-unapplied version 6.0.0-2 to debian/sid] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNEOFETCHARCHIVE8cd7535b4468
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rNEOFETCHARCHIVEd2fa40570c3b: Import patches-applied version 6.0.0-2 to applied/debian/sid] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNEOFETCHARCHIVEd2fa40570c3b
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rNEOFETCHARCHIVEb15151d617d6: DSC file for 6.0.0-2] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNEOFETCHARCHIVEb15151d617d6
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 wxl: I want to change the default icon theme from papirus-dark to papirus. That means changing the etc/xd/xdg-Lubuntu/lxqt/lxqt.conf file in Lubunu Default Settings repository
<lubot> <HMollerCl> which Branch shoul I use? ubuntu-devel, ubuntu-disco, ubuntu-disco-devel, etc...?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-default-settings-archive/repository/
<lubot> John Keyno was added by: John Keyno
<lubot> <John Keyno> Hi guys if anyone could help I would appreciate it. Im having trouble intalling lubuntu on an old computer first i encounter this message ... Error gfxboot then I type help then intall and the following comes up
<lubot> <John Keyno> 25.020838 initramfs unpacking failed: write error ... 25.793463 failed to execute /init error -2 ... 25.793616 kernel panic - not ayncing: no working init found. Try passing init= option to kernel. See linux Documentation/admin-guide/init.rst for guidance. ... 25.793710 Cpu: 0 pid: swapper 0 npt tainted 4.15.0-29-generic #31-ubuntu
<lubot>  ... 25.793774 Hardware name: gateway /brookinga, Bios 0aavIp01 07/17/00 ... 25.793834 call trace: ... 25.793937 dump_stack+0x58/0x81 ... 25.794002 ? clear_user+0x1cf0/0x1d20 ... 25.794080 panic+0x94/0x1e6 ... 25.794134 ? Rest-init+0xa0/0xa0 ... 25.794189 kernel_init+0xda/0xf0 ... 25.794253 ret_from_fork+0x2e/0x38 ... 25.794330 kernel offset: 0x700
<lubot> 0000 from 0xc1000000 (relocation range: 0xc0000000-0xcc6dffff) ... 25. 794406 end kernel panic- not syncing: no working init found. Try passing init= opstion to kernel. See linux documentation/admin-guide/init.rst for guidance.
<apt-ghetto> The lubuntu support channel would be the better choice for your problem
<apt-ghetto> First of all, check the hashes of the downloaded iso file
<lubot> <John Keyno> Im new to telegram, I fonly ound this one and a spanish lubuntu chats
<apt-ghetto> No problem: https://telegram.lubuntu.me/support
<lubot> <John Keyno> Thanks I appreciate that
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9e81ad7188b6: Add . after version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9e81ad7188b6
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL57cac28e4dc2: Add another way to autoremove packages] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL57cac28e4dc2
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Hey Lynorian, do you we have a section on how to create custom LXQt themes in the manual?
<lynorian> no I don't have a way on how to do that
<lynorian> not something I really have not done
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Gotcha I'm wondering if this is an upstream question for LxQt then. Appreciate it a ton thanks!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @SamuelBanya I've tried to understand LXQt themes but haven't
<lubot> <HMollerCl> here you can try: ... https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt/wiki/Themes ... https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt/issues/572 ... https://github.com/tsujan/Kvantum/tree/master/Kvantum
<lubot> <HMollerCl> TBH I haven't devote much time
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Sweet I like how these repos are open too. I'll definitely screenshot it and check it out over the weekend cause I'd love to give our users more theme options if possible.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Thanks Hans!
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd0528e529b26: Add how to add a shortcut] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd0528e529b26
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL636cee7a6987: Add show toolbar checkbox to meuon] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL636cee7a6987
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbc1736520f48: Improved cancel for preview or scan] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbc1736520f48
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcabefe7c9e37: Add file save dialog] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcabefe7c9e37
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Hi @lynorian since you have use a lot of featherpad, is there a way to let tabs to be spaces? so a tab is really 4 spaces and not that is only shown as 4 spaces long.
<lynorian> I honestly use vim more as until really recently it did not have upstream sytnax highlighitng for rst
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I would like to know too because python is 4 space specific
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> *spaces
<lynorian> I think it was set to 4 spaces but don't know what characters
<lynorian> I have not been in the habit of pressing my tab key much
<lynorian> other than for say bash autocompletion
<lynorian> but yes featherpad takes tab as a tab character I don't know how to make it into four spaces
<lynorian> I just hit the space bar 4 times
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL540b6a67c9d5: Add zoom to fit /zoom to selection] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL540b6a67c9d5
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL04298a81a310: Add Skanlite invert colors] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL04298a81a310
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Good habit I guess and good point
<lubot> <lynorian> I mean featherpad does have find replace
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @lynorian [<lynorian> I honestly use vim more as until really recently it did not have upst …], have you tried featherpad with rst syntax higlighting?
<lynorian> not sure it is in repos yet as only a few weeks ago got into git
<lubot> <teward001> *looks left, looks right, then drops a pastebin* http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JKPS75Pt8g/
<lubot> <teward001> @lynorian for your interest :P
<teward> lynorian: unless it's a version in that rmadison list then it won't have it :P
<lynorian> haven't tried the version in proposed in my disco vm
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @lynorian [<lynorian> I think it was set to 4 spaces but don't know what characters], ctrl+tab does the trick
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @SamuelBanya ^
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Sick thanks
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Can featherpad do vim bindings?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Would be good to know in case I want to do i3 window manager with emacs or featherpad if I feel like using guis
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I don't know what vim bindings is, shortcuts?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I think you asked this a couple of weeks ago, if it is shortcuts, yes, look under preferencess->shortcuts
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb4c0247e9c87: Add tab width and how to input tabs to spaces] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb4c0247e9c87
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc1a3d64514d4: Add missing :menuselection:] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc1a3d64514d4
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> @HMollerCl kind of like the idea of using vim style commands like hjkl to move around in featherpad
#lubuntu-devel 2019-01-24
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1aaa5e413d7f: Add featherpad whitespace checkboxes] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1aaa5e413d7f
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbe0bc6bd05e1: Add Thick text cursor checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbe0bc6bd05e1
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL89608934dc2f: mv search to own paragraph and add two checkboxes] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL89608934dc2f
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALda55cfc9dfa1: Add additional places to search for files] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALda55cfc9dfa1
<lynorian> is subdeirectory one word or two?
<lynorian> subdirectory
<lubot> <tsimonq2> One
<lynorian> I found it as two in pcmanfm-qt
<lubot> <tsimonq2> O_o
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Where?
<lubot> <lynorian> search dialog
<lynorian> https://i.imgur.com/rgyWhBj.png
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Uff
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<lynorian> should I immediately report this upstream not sure an ubuntu bug does much good
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sure
<lubot> <lynorian> https://github.com/lxqt/pcmanfm-qt/issues/883 filed this
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf7debc6adbe6: Add search in subdirectories checkbox.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf7debc6adbe6
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL67b315a39a0e: Add checkbox for Search for hidden files] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL67b315a39a0e
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [T141: Native nm-tray connection editor] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T141#3570
<lynorian> https://github.com/lxqt/pcmanfm-qt/issues/883#issuecomment-457185962 ouch but still needs to be fixed 
<ubot93> Issue 883 in lxqt/pcmanfm-qt "Typo in search dialog checkbox" [Open]
<lynorian> now if only I knew where that string was
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm thinking of standing up a Mumble server for Lubuntu Members so contributors can just come and go as they please
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thoughts?
<lubot> <lynorian> I can't stand headphones
<lubot> <lynorian> so I would echo a ton
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Feb 1st is when the Lubuntu Council becomes a thing so we can give new people Lubuntu Membership then :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @lynorian [so I would echo a ton], That's fine as long as people can understand you
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Push-to-talk would be recommended anyway
<lubot> <lynorian> yes but no microphone on this desktop here
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Do you have a phone? :)
<wxl> who's going to be listening?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Nobody, it's just ad hoc voice conferencing basically
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So only the people in the room
 * wxl shrugs
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Much more free than Hangouts ;)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I don't know if we should hold meetings using it but having it up wouldn't be horrible I don't think, eh?
<lubot> <lynorian> although mumble has robotic text to speech
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @lynorian [although mumble has robotic text to speech], Which is why we don't use the chat feature there :P
<wxl> i'd rather not bother with voice
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I dunno, just an idea, it wouldn't hurt to just put it up on our existing server :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If we don't use it we take it down
<wxl> if we use it where communication is happening on mumble but there's also conversation happening on irc and someone on mumble is repeating and responding to what's happening on irc, that might make sense
<wxl> but other than that it ends up being one or the other, which is necessarily going to exclude some folks
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fair
-lugito1:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf4e2efc4ca36: Style more Kcalc buttons] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf4e2efc4ca36
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd8bd9ba13429: Start Kcalc prefrences] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd8bd9ba13429
<lubot> <Zlaty> @tsimonq2 [I dunno, just an idea, it wouldn't hurt to just put it up on our existing server …], Mumble is a great for time sensitive activities. Idk about rest members, but for me - it's definitely harder to understand speech than text.
<lubot> <Zlaty> It's just opinion. ;)
<wxl> also for non-native english speakers...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ah, right
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Nice, we're 225 followers away from the 5,000 mark on Twitter :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Hi @tsimonq2 , i wont be able to join today, but I put my thoughts on the "event" https://phab.lubuntu.me/E24#255 take that into consideration please
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Hey include me on managing server stuff too :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL76bb598b3042: Add font tab to kcalc config] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL76bb598b3042
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> @tsimonq2 for the mumble server
<lynorian> oh well have to wait until after next libfm-qt release to get that 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL260289721778: Add Kcalc color buttons] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL260289721778
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL16a510260ea3: Add Kcalc constants menu entry for more buttons] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL16a510260ea3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL409c11321797: Add Kcalc undo/redo] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL409c11321797
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5555af219e99: Add how to add custom tray icon for qlipper] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5555af219e99
<lynorian> meeting time?
<lubot> <kc2bez> o/
<lynorian> anyone else here?
<lynorian> I have done more work on the manual a ton more
<lubot> <kc2bez> I have noticed. It is awesome.
<lynorian> I really have had more on kcalc and pcmanfm-qt file search
<lubot> <kc2bez> I noticed your bug report.
<lynorian> I also did a pull request for that bug but it won't be merged until after next relase
<lubot> <kc2bez> That is a bummer, they are looking to release soon though.
<lynorian> and more work for featherpad and on skanlite
<lynorian> well it would break translations is the reason they gave to not do so
<lynorian> I kind of understand
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yeah that makes sense.
<lynorian> a few more screenshots and and more on pictures in libreoffice impress
<lynorian> More qpdfview prefrences
<lynorian> oh and the optional sensors applet of lxqt-panel
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sorry, late getting home today
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll come by in 15 mins
<lubot> <kc2bez> Gotcha.
<lynorian> I have done a few more things on the manual wow the git log is long this week
<lubot> <kc2bez> I need to do some more manual reading. I can't keep up with you though. ;)
<wxl> lynorian: i haven't looked but did you get trojitá sorted?
<lynorian> somewhat not that much this week
<wxl> okie dokie
<wxl> fantastic job no matter what :)
<lynorian> it is in a minimal viable state though I would think for trojita
<wxl> that's fantastic
<lynorian> I don't have multiple accounts yet?
<wxl> i know that @HMollerCl said he had accomplished that so you might want to get notes from him if you haven't
<lynorian> yeah but I kind of had my main email get blocked from more imap connections because of old iso testing too many connections and can't get anything to connect to it and gave up many months ago
<lynorian> I ended up creating an email just to write the manual for trojita
<wxl> hah
<lynorian> I also have fixed some of my own errors
<lynorian> so I have done a ton in the past week
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Hey guys I'm here
<lynorian> end fo my ton of work
<wxl> great job lynorian! keep up the great work. you are our hero.
<lubot> <kc2bez> +1
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> +2
<wxl> ok.. next
<lubot> <kc2bez> I guess that is me.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> +1
<lubot> <kc2bez> I built a new dev VM to try and buld the pcmanfm patch in T170 but it failed again. I don't have the build logs here but it was the same error.
<wxl> we're gonna make an appointment to figure that out one of these days when people in my household stop being sick :/
<lubot> <kc2bez> I here you. Tis the season.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I wanted to make sure it wasn't my environment so I used a fresh daily.
<lubot> <kc2bez> That is it from me.
<wxl[m]> Thanks for being persistent Dan
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb4ac6966f0e1: Add slide sorter view to loimpress] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb4ac6966f0e1
<lubot> <kc2bez> No problem, we will get it yet.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALce7b746a8c08: Add loimpress alternate view modes] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALce7b746a8c08
<wxl> ooook shall we move on?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Go go go
<wxl> me?
<lubot> <kc2bez> sure
<wxl> ok, well, i've done about jack squat. so carry on. XD
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> My turn?
<wxl> yup
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Sweet
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> So work has been awesome, loving doing tech support at my new job with installing new licenses via the remote server and troubleshooting two projects.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> In terms of lubuntu, I'm meeting with Artem tonight to further discuss the welcome center but to mainly make what I have done so far look pretty and also consistent with the dark theme so far
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf86d3d674867: Add outline view to loimpress views] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf86d3d674867
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Otherwise I'm looking forward to possibly being considered to manage the forums, and as Noah from the Ask Noah show mentioned to me, id like to offer my time to possibly help with server side stuff on the back end since I have an interest in it
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Everything otherwise has been good. Been learning a lot at work with JS, and PowerShell
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> That's it from me
<wxl> oh no. not powershell. run away.
<lubot> <kc2bez> :D
<wxl> next
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 I think.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Heeeeeeeya
<lubot> <tsimonq2> How goes it?
 * tsimonq2 gets on IRC
<tsimonq2> so
<tsimonq2> Lubuntu Council put into motion
<wxl> wooot woot woot
<tsimonq2> https://lubuntu.me/introducing-the-lubuntu-council/
<tsimonq2> I mentioned it in like November but holidays and life kinda hit me upside the head :P
<tsimonq2> Otherwise, not much
<tsimonq2> Today I kicked lugito and did Phab upgrades
<tsimonq2> Otherwise I'm learning stuff from setting up a Phab instance for Altispeed
<tsimonq2> Including a few new features we've been missing out on
<wxl> like?
<tsimonq2> Notifications are a thing
<tsimonq2> And just little things
<tsimonq2> (In-browser notifications)
<tsimonq2> I'm now a full Debian Developer and I've adopted yaml-cpp, which Calamares depends on
<wxl> why don't we have those things? i thought we even had all the beta stuff on
<tsimonq2> EICANTREAD
<tsimonq2> So. Many. Docs.
<wxl> ahhh
<tsimonq2> But whatevs, it's good now. :)
<tsimonq2> Oh, and a new Cala release is in Disco.
<wxl> and lxqt right around the corner *bites fingernails*
<tsimonq2> That's abouuuut it for me. I'm going to get back into things today, tomorrow, and over the weekend.
<lynorian> tsimonq2: what is with the new featherpad in proposed for disco
<tsimonq2> OH YEAH, LXQt 0.14.0 at the end of this well.
<wxl> or rather that's the assumption given the WIP release post on the forum XD
<tsimonq2> lynorian: Uff, I'm just now seeing this.
<tsimonq2> Retrying the builds now.
<tsimonq2> wxl: agaida will find a way XD
<lynorian> oh well seems like my feature request for rst syntax highlighting is not in 0.9.2
<tsimonq2> Aww. :/
<wxl> so we're done?
<tsimonq2> I guess so
<lubot> <kc2bez> All good here.
<wxl> we've been on a plateau (well except for freaking lynorian!!!) but i think we'll be blowing up soon :)
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Hey wxl just a quick reminder to check your email if you get a chance, never heard back from you. I only ask cause you aren't around too often.
<wxl> you did hear back from me
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> You said you were gonna respond in full. Just clarifying though I probably misinterpreted it
<wxl> i didn't get that
<wxl> oops
<wxl> scratch that
<wxl> i did say that
<wxl> and i will get in touch soon
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd6db05a09df5: Add delete slide from menu] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd6db05a09df5
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Great. Not a big deal because honestly I had a refresh internally with a new perspective on things because I've had a few tough clients with egos at work anyway so I just wanted to let the team know that I'm happy to be back with a better mindset on life and things as well as full hopes that I can gain your trust to become more in
<lubot> volved with more projects for new Lubuntu releases.
<wxl> well that sounds like a good improvement regardless. still, i will be in touch
<wxl> or rather, we will
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> You got it. Sounds good.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Hey guys random welcome center related question, what are the proposed highlights that we will have in 19.04? Do we have a list yet or no? Just wondering since one of the text fields I have on the welcome center displays the features to be expected
<wxl> not yet
<wxl> i'd lorem ipsum it
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Ok sounds good
#lubuntu-devel 2019-01-25
<lubot> readlnh was added by: readlnh
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> The only issue I've been having is to add the .qrc resource file to the project since it's cmake. I did however modify the cmakelists.txt file to include it. Artem made temporary assets which I've included it in the welcome center's images folder
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I only wish we didn't have to do cmake tbh cause it makes the process of working with qt creator that much harder since it's overlap of two documentation resources
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Just want to clarify: we can't just use QMake instead? It would make this 10x easier.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @SamuelBanya [I only wish we didn't have to do cmake tbh cause it makes the process of working …], There is documentation available for doing it with CMake
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @SamuelBanya [Just want to clarify: we can't just use QMake instead? It would make this 10x ea …], Nope, I very much disagree after using both extensively :)
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Can you point me in the right direction cause #qt only helped so much last night and it's been a pain in qt creator itself. If it's qmake it automatically does everything for you
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I don't do terminal based edits because qt + c++ is pretty complex already and I rely on qt creator to at least make sense of most of it
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @SamuelBanya [I don't do terminal based edits because qt + c++ is pretty complex already and I …], Then maybe we should sit down at one point and help you make sense of it
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Alright thats a better approach because I would even more so prefer to just do away with qt creator anyway I'm just a bit scared because there are so many moving parts in that single project. Otherwise I'm used to just running one file scripts in Python or adjusting JavaScript scripts.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I tried looking even in the CMake side of things but mostly their docs point you to their book which I don't want to buy just for a single module
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Unless there are better docs on it with qt
<lynorian> bot seems dead
<lynorian> although not sure I can contribute much more for today
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @SamuelBanya [Alright thats a better approach because I would even more so prefer to just do a …], Why are you using c++qt instead of pyqt?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Because Simon wants cmake
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Cause it's upstream
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I would definitely want to use python instead though
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> But I've been learning c++ to compensate though it's still damn hard as a newbie.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> If we would agree to use that instead would you want to help me develop it?
<lubot> <teward001> *stabs @tsimonq2*
<lubot> <teward001> *points up* Why, Simon, why.
<lubot> <teward001> well now i know why
<lubot> <teward001> Fwd from tsimonq2: PyQt is slow
<lubot> <teward001> Fwd from tsimonq2: CMake > QMake
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I agree that c++ is more efficient than python, but is that needed for a welcome center? @tsimonq2
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Software-properties Is done in pygtk and pyqt
<lubot> <HMollerCl> The WC (welcome center, bad acronym) supposed to be run only once. It could also be an offline webpage
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> So it's not a program to be run more than once?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Artems vision for it is like a one stop hub
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I kind of like that a lot so we don't have to have deep dives into menus
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Though I do know keyboard shortcuts exist through and they ARE handy. It might be nice for a newbie to just rely on the gui first
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I want as much people to feel comfortable to come over to our distro and I really feel we should be pushing for that, especially with new beginners.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Maybe my understanding of what the WC is is wrong. I thought that it was like the "tour" windows has
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> True
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> (Photo, 1280x762) https://i.imgur.com/myj3hqf.jpg
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> This is what Artem was thinking
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I do like your idea for an offline webpage though the functionality is needed to open up actual programs within the OS
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Which doesn't sound like an offline webpage could do
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Though honestly if we do another collab program let's shoot for python so I can get Hans to help me out consistently.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Or rather past the April release, Hans, are there any Python related scripts we could both work on for ease of use for our users?
#lubuntu-devel 2019-01-26
<guiverc> i completely missed yesterdays stand-up; sorry folks...
<tsimonq2> It's all good
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @SamuelBanya [Or rather past the April release, Hans, are there any Python related scripts we …], Sorry, I don't quite understand your question
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> @HMollerCl since you dig python too maybe we can do some console related scripts to make a cool project to help out users
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Not saying to the level of maybe like the "Ranger" file manager but we could maybe do some ncurses based stuff too.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Just a thought. Let me know and we'll brainstorm something useful.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Look at the tasks in phab
<lubot> <HMollerCl> If there is something that doesn't need to run permanently, then python is a good solution
<lubot> D R was added by: D R
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Ok good idea
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Maybe I should do the task hunting in phab too good suggestion
<lubot> <tsimonq2> LXQt 0.14.0 being prepared for Disco
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I plan to not sleep at all until it's done
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (Meh, I have caffeine)
<lubot> <kc2bez> You are an animal.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ;)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I am determined to make our dailies the first distro with it.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh, and I might even prepare it for Cosmic too.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Hit me up if you need something tested.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Will do.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We're probably talking two or three hours though :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> I may be up.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I will be for sure ;)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But I'll say something here regardless
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks for offering either way
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @tsimonq2 [LXQt 0.14.0 being prepared for Disco], Good!!! 👍
<lubot> <kc2bez> I took a 5 hour "nap" when I got home from work. LoL.
<lubot> <kc2bez> But I would help even if I didn't.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ah :D
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBQTXDGPACKAGINGee484687c32d: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBQTXDGPACKAGINGee484687c32d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBQTXDGPACKAGING2dd38e1910b1: Remove reverse-applicable patches.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBQTXDGPACKAGING2dd38e1910b1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBQTXDGPACKAGING2735a38539dc: Bump Standards-version to 4.3.0, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBQTXDGPACKAGING2735a38539dc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBQTXDGPACKAGINGf28e755ca868: Bump debhelper compat to 12, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBQTXDGPACKAGINGf28e755ca868
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBQTXDGPACKAGING894f0efc7c43: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBQTXDGPACKAGING894f0efc7c43
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL573386f4d50b: Add how to change slide type] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL573386f4d50b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL477b22290100: Add vlc minimal view and how to get back out] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL477b22290100
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3d97158ca989: Add vlc advanced and status bar] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3d97158ca989
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfb9fad173195: Style labels for appearance] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfb9fad173195
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL842e73fa394f: Add fonts labels for guilabels] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL842e73fa394f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdc2a0ef06793: improve markup] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdc2a0ef06793
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTBUILDTOOLSPACKAGING7945d1024136: Bump Standards-version to 4.3.0, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTBUILDTOOLSPACKAGING7945d1024136
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe6886cc03645: fix always on top] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe6886cc03645
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALaf9b1099cbcc: Add keyboard to jump forward/back 10 seconds] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALaf9b1099cbcc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTBUILDTOOLSPACKAGING1bf17935e966: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTBUILDTOOLSPACKAGING1bf17935e966
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTBUILDTOOLSPACKAGINGbe45f5c1bedf: Bump debhelper compat to 12, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTBUILDTOOLSPACKAGINGbe45f5c1bedf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTBUILDTOOLSPACKAGING537626be45f7: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTBUILDTOOLSPACKAGING537626be45f7
<tsimonq2> I forgot to restart the Phab daemons after rebooting yesterday >_>
<lubot> <kc2bez> Oops
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBLXQTPACKAGING102de2e9ca30: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBLXQTPACKAGING102de2e9ca30
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBLXQTPACKAGING6f75c2e96033: Bump Standards-version to 4.3.0, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBLXQTPACKAGING6f75c2e96033
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBLXQTPACKAGING1146ef38e996: Bump debhelper compat to 12, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBLXQTPACKAGING1146ef38e996
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBLXQTPACKAGINGe1c5b80885d7: Bump build dependencies.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBLXQTPACKAGINGe1c5b80885d7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBLXQTPACKAGING05e32305ad73: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBLXQTPACKAGING05e32305ad73
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBSYSSTATPACKAGING50e302560781: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBSYSSTATPACKAGING50e302560781
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBSYSSTATPACKAGING51f60214003e: Bump Standards-version to 4.3.0, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBSYSSTATPACKAGING51f60214003e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBSYSSTATPACKAGING0c649a9eaba3: Bump debhelper compat to 12, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBSYSSTATPACKAGING0c649a9eaba3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBSYSSTATPACKAGINGbaa4a0d8d1ee: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBSYSSTATPACKAGINGbaa4a0d8d1ee
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBLXQTPACKAGING38b3a69a502d: Add a liblxqt-l10n binary package for translations.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBLXQTPACKAGING38b3a69a502d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBLXQTPACKAGING4d851c190d91: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBLXQTPACKAGING4d851c190d91
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCOMPTONCONFPACKAGING90952ed013dc: Initial commit.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCOMPTONCONFPACKAGING90952ed013dc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCOMPTONCONFPACKAGING517de89ccd27: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCOMPTONCONFPACKAGING517de89ccd27
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCOMPTONCONFPACKAGING4886b7d4de61: Lubuntify the package.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCOMPTONCONFPACKAGING4886b7d4de61
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCOMPTONCONFPACKAGING47ea377c22de: Bump Standards-version to 4.3.0, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCOMPTONCONFPACKAGING47ea377c22de
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCOMPTONCONFPACKAGING2101a65de48a: Bump debhelper compat to 12, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCOMPTONCONFPACKAGING2101a65de48a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCOMPTONCONFPACKAGING73c4ca86d4f6: Bump build dependencies.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCOMPTONCONFPACKAGING73c4ca86d4f6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCOMPTONCONFPACKAGINGd91a502f6ddf: Wraaaaaaaaaaaaap.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCOMPTONCONFPACKAGINGd91a502f6ddf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCOMPTONCONFPACKAGING745516b9595c: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCOMPTONCONFPACKAGING745516b9595c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCOMPTONCONFPACKAGINGb411e0e00813: Ignore debian/files.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCOMPTONCONFPACKAGINGb411e0e00813
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGING03320d44aebf: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGING03320d44aebf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGING88d19f7ee132: Remove reverse-applicable patches.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGING88d19f7ee132
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGING27c0a43d792e: Bump Standards-version to 4.3.0, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGING27c0a43d792e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGING6a38fac102fb: Bump debhelper compat to 12, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGING6a38fac102fb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGff19c6a4b187: Bump build dependencies.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGff19c6a4b187
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGd02d893e3089: Add new binary package libfm-qt-l10n.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGd02d893e3089
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGING6ff37a972c56: Install new files.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGING6ff37a972c56
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGe0447781bedf: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGe0447781bedf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGa95affe26322: libfm-qt5 -> libfm-qt6.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGa95affe26322
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNEWREL15d5cf7a0751: Add compton-conf to the repo list.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNEWREL15d5cf7a0751
<tsimonq2>  /or
<tsimonq2> whoops
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTTHEMESPACKAGINGad71aeed273f: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTTHEMESPACKAGINGad71aeed273f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTTHEMESPACKAGINGfc168b06a93d: Bump Standards-version to 4.3.0, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTTHEMESPACKAGINGfc168b06a93d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTTHEMESPACKAGING71223e6e526f: Bump debhelper compat to 12, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTTHEMESPACKAGING71223e6e526f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTTHEMESPACKAGING099db278b902: Bump build dependencies.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTTHEMESPACKAGING099db278b902
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTTHEMESPACKAGINGa0d502066dfa: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTTHEMESPACKAGINGa0d502066dfa
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGINGe57fc2e101df: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGINGe57fc2e101df
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGING28f0c9a69a2b: Bump Standards-version to 4.3.0, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGING28f0c9a69a2b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGING8c11b1cec6c4: Bump debhelper compat to 12, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGING8c11b1cec6c4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGING737b728ad678: Bump build dependencies.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGING737b728ad678
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGING1dcf773aea10: Add qtermwidget-l10n package.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGING1dcf773aea10
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGING4e56fa9507af: Update symbols from build logs.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGING4e56fa9507af
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGING28885ecf8103: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGING28885ecf8103
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTABOUTPACKAGING698b8fd6fe8a: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTABOUTPACKAGING698b8fd6fe8a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTABOUTPACKAGINGbe893c0ac43f: Bump Standards-version to 4.3.0, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTABOUTPACKAGINGbe893c0ac43f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTABOUTPACKAGING9fb622f2d78b: Bump debhelper compat to 12, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTABOUTPACKAGING9fb622f2d78b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTABOUTPACKAGING41da87ca3820: Bump build dependencies.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTABOUTPACKAGING41da87ca3820
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTABOUTPACKAGING3d162b53ffed: Add a lxqt-about-l10n package.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTABOUTPACKAGING3d162b53ffed
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTABOUTPACKAGINGcee2106b9b25: Wraaaaaaap.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTABOUTPACKAGINGcee2106b9b25
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTABOUTPACKAGING72f5db2bbf25: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTABOUTPACKAGING72f5db2bbf25
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTADMINPACKAGING3a1a5374afe0: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTADMINPACKAGING3a1a5374afe0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTADMINPACKAGING935a41901d1a: Bump Standards-version to 4.3.0, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTADMINPACKAGING935a41901d1a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTADMINPACKAGINGbb05b283f049: Bump debhelper compat to 12, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTADMINPACKAGINGbb05b283f049
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTADMINPACKAGING4cef58935ca3: Bump build dependencies.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTADMINPACKAGING4cef58935ca3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTADMINPACKAGING273bc3f2d735: Add a new lxqt-admin-l10n package.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTADMINPACKAGING273bc3f2d735
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTADMINPACKAGINGec76ff16efab: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTADMINPACKAGINGec76ff16efab
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGINGfe5220e2ec54: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGINGfe5220e2ec54
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGING8c52dd6981a8: Bump debhelper compat to 12, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGING8c52dd6981a8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGINGb135ae2d5029: Bump build dependencies.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGINGb135ae2d5029
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGINGf940770c4123: Add new lxqt-config-l10n package.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGINGf940770c4123
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGING2e5c61f0fd57: Remove unneeded patches.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGING2e5c61f0fd57
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGING687bcb25eb7b: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGING687bcb25eb7b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTGLOBALKEYSPACKAGINGb4e393273c58: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTGLOBALKEYSPACKAGINGb4e393273c58
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTGLOBALKEYSPACKAGINGcd2a58930e60: Bump Standards-version to 4.3.0, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTGLOBALKEYSPACKAGINGcd2a58930e60
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTGLOBALKEYSPACKAGING4c2e65940d03: Bump debhelper compat to 12, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTGLOBALKEYSPACKAGING4c2e65940d03
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTGLOBALKEYSPACKAGING951d50912816: Bump build dependencies.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTGLOBALKEYSPACKAGING951d50912816
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTGLOBALKEYSPACKAGINGf3135c518ff7: Add a lxqt-globalkeys-l10n package.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTGLOBALKEYSPACKAGINGf3135c518ff7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTGLOBALKEYSPACKAGING5f7dafea0751: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTGLOBALKEYSPACKAGING5f7dafea0751
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDPACKAGING12e6f9c22718: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDPACKAGING12e6f9c22718
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDPACKAGINGe7e037a0db96: Bump Standards-version to 4.3.0, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDPACKAGINGe7e037a0db96
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDPACKAGING480775bacf10: Bump debhelper compat to 12, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDPACKAGING480775bacf10
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDPACKAGINGd4a69b8b1f8f: Bump build dependencies.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDPACKAGINGd4a69b8b1f8f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDPACKAGING41f6c966bc3a: Add a lxqt-notificationd-l10n package.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDPACKAGING41f6c966bc3a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDPACKAGING51e51cf39f9c: Remove reverse-applicable patches.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDPACKAGING51e51cf39f9c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDPACKAGINGc3bca002f446: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDPACKAGINGc3bca002f446
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTOPENSSHASKPASSPACKAGINGc2aede12ae99: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTOPENSSHASKPASSPACKAGINGc2aede12ae99
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTOPENSSHASKPASSPACKAGINGba7514f9af22: Bump Standards-version to 4.3.0, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTOPENSSHASKPASSPACKAGINGba7514f9af22
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTOPENSSHASKPASSPACKAGINGf6710e47fef1: Bump debhelper compat to 12, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTOPENSSHASKPASSPACKAGINGf6710e47fef1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTOPENSSHASKPASSPACKAGINGc7f47def9e56: Bump build dependencies.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTOPENSSHASKPASSPACKAGINGc7f47def9e56
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTOPENSSHASKPASSPACKAGINGe1db5049a342: Add new lxqt-openssh-askpass-l10n package.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTOPENSSHASKPASSPACKAGINGe1db5049a342
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTOPENSSHASKPASSPACKAGING579c26e58603: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTOPENSSHASKPASSPACKAGING579c26e58603
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPOLICYKITPACKAGINGe6bd7874909a: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPOLICYKITPACKAGINGe6bd7874909a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPOLICYKITPACKAGING704fa6ccd58a: Bump Standards-version to 4.3.0, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPOLICYKITPACKAGING704fa6ccd58a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPOLICYKITPACKAGINGfed8ab25de4a: Bump debhelper compat to 12, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPOLICYKITPACKAGINGfed8ab25de4a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPOLICYKITPACKAGING7486b399e4dc: Bump build dependencies.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPOLICYKITPACKAGING7486b399e4dc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPOLICYKITPACKAGING1cc7eae55706: Add a lxqt-policykit-l10n package.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPOLICYKITPACKAGING1cc7eae55706
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPOLICYKITPACKAGINGd86e3b61b20b: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPOLICYKITPACKAGINGd86e3b61b20b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPOWERMANAGEMENTPACKAGING2e801811c41a: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPOWERMANAGEMENTPACKAGING2e801811c41a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPOWERMANAGEMENTPACKAGING5b33c94faf2f: Bump Standards-version to 4.3.0, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPOWERMANAGEMENTPACKAGING5b33c94faf2f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPOWERMANAGEMENTPACKAGINGb3d2ece52ca5: Bump debhelper compat to 12, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPOWERMANAGEMENTPACKAGINGb3d2ece52ca5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPOWERMANAGEMENTPACKAGING50a9ce9e92ce: Bump build dependencies.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPOWERMANAGEMENTPACKAGING50a9ce9e92ce
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPOWERMANAGEMENTPACKAGINGe47d968f4bd4: Add a lxqt-powermanagement-l10n package.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPOWERMANAGEMENTPACKAGINGe47d968f4bd4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPOWERMANAGEMENTPACKAGING7d29e1544c3b: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPOWERMANAGEMENTPACKAGING7d29e1544c3b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTQTPLUGINPACKAGING5f7a5391c7e5: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTQTPLUGINPACKAGING5f7a5391c7e5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTQTPLUGINPACKAGING7d21a0562347: Bump Standards-version to 4.3.0, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTQTPLUGINPACKAGING7d21a0562347
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTQTPLUGINPACKAGING003e19f816cb: Bump debhelper compat to 12, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTQTPLUGINPACKAGING003e19f816cb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTQTPLUGINPACKAGINGb6a413b3f375: Bump build dependencies.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTQTPLUGINPACKAGINGb6a413b3f375
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTQTPLUGINPACKAGING5d752b494478: Remove reverse-applicable patches.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTQTPLUGINPACKAGING5d752b494478
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTQTPLUGINPACKAGING4b035b4e5c93: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTQTPLUGINPACKAGING4b035b4e5c93
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSESSIONPACKAGINGa0dc5a20f2d7: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSESSIONPACKAGINGa0dc5a20f2d7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSESSIONPACKAGINGe060b25083da: Bump Standards-version to 4.3.0, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSESSIONPACKAGINGe060b25083da
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSESSIONPACKAGING2599bcd79d39: Bump debhelper compat to 12, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSESSIONPACKAGING2599bcd79d39
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSESSIONPACKAGING2898276908f6: Bump build dependencies.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSESSIONPACKAGING2898276908f6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSESSIONPACKAGINGc3e0a06a2932: Add new lxqt-session-l10n package.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSESSIONPACKAGINGc3e0a06a2932
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSESSIONPACKAGING1d95b6b445c1: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSESSIONPACKAGING1d95b6b445c1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSUDOPACKAGINGd5d36c8beff9: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSUDOPACKAGINGd5d36c8beff9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSUDOPACKAGING07f9ca0c471b: Bump Standards-version to 4.3.0, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSUDOPACKAGING07f9ca0c471b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSUDOPACKAGING1a2c40c626f7: Bump debhelper compat to 12, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSUDOPACKAGING1a2c40c626f7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSUDOPACKAGING6fc480825ec8: Bump build dependencies.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSUDOPACKAGING6fc480825ec8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSUDOPACKAGINGa03d1eddb4c5: Remove reverse-applicable patches.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSUDOPACKAGINGa03d1eddb4c5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSUDOPACKAGING9c8f8a4af3f2: Add a new lxqt-sudo-l10n package.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSUDOPACKAGING9c8f8a4af3f2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSUDOPACKAGING2698ce38dfbc: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSUDOPACKAGING2698ce38dfbc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSUDOPACKAGING10e35b483e9e: Remove erraneous file.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSUDOPACKAGING10e35b483e9e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPCMANFMQTPACKAGING9a1edeaf1d57: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPCMANFMQTPACKAGING9a1edeaf1d57
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPCMANFMQTPACKAGINGd717e744cec2: Bump Standards-version to 4.3.0, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPCMANFMQTPACKAGINGd717e744cec2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPCMANFMQTPACKAGING842d629ea2a5: Bump debhelper compat to 12, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPCMANFMQTPACKAGING842d629ea2a5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPCMANFMQTPACKAGING011d17b63eda: Bump build dependencies.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPCMANFMQTPACKAGING011d17b63eda
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPCMANFMQTPACKAGING799d3d012a78: Add a new pcmanfm-qt-l10n package.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPCMANFMQTPACKAGING799d3d012a78
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPCMANFMQTPACKAGING3da5f088ccab: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPCMANFMQTPACKAGING3da5f088ccab
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPCMANFMQTPACKAGINGdfc11e6f10ed: Remove reverse-applicable patches.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPCMANFMQTPACKAGINGdfc11e6f10ed
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALPACKAGINGa93035d81f4f: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALPACKAGINGa93035d81f4f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALPACKAGING82986be627bb: Bump Standards-version to 4.3.0, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALPACKAGING82986be627bb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALPACKAGING9be82c8608d2: Bump debhelper compat to 12, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALPACKAGING9be82c8608d2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALPACKAGINGddeb962e1ee8: Bump build dependencies.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALPACKAGINGddeb962e1ee8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALPACKAGING1936ca5363ab: Add new qterminal-l10n package.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALPACKAGING1936ca5363ab
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALPACKAGING8fa029080af0: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALPACKAGING8fa029080af0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALPACKAGING1936ca5363ab: Add new qterminal-l10n package.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALPACKAGING1936ca5363ab
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALPACKAGING8fa029080af0: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALPACKAGING8fa029080af0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELPACKAGING2a5d48a9a1ab: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELPACKAGING2a5d48a9a1ab
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELPACKAGING5107d99afd5f: Bump Standards-version to 4.3.0, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELPACKAGING5107d99afd5f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELPACKAGINGa3714bec338f: Bump debhelper compat to 12, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELPACKAGINGa3714bec338f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELPACKAGINGe1a230421142: Bump build dependencies.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELPACKAGINGe1a230421142
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELPACKAGING3425a559907f: Add a new lxqt-panel-l10n package.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELPACKAGING3425a559907f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELPACKAGINGa0418e855641: Remove reverse-applicable patches.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELPACKAGINGa0418e855641
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELPACKAGINGf2dedd73f426: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELPACKAGINGf2dedd73f426
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTRUNNERPACKAGINGd9b596fba1be: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTRUNNERPACKAGINGd9b596fba1be
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTRUNNERPACKAGING0c7c0ef8e6be: Bump Standards-version to 4.3.0, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTRUNNERPACKAGING0c7c0ef8e6be
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTRUNNERPACKAGING3e4c251dea46: Bump debhelper compat to 12, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTRUNNERPACKAGING3e4c251dea46
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTRUNNERPACKAGING7dd3bc20da78: Bump build dependencies.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTRUNNERPACKAGING7dd3bc20da78
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTRUNNERPACKAGING82796b37deff: Add a lxqt-runner-l10n package.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTRUNNERPACKAGING82796b37deff
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTRUNNERPACKAGING740c653e2178: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTRUNNERPACKAGING740c653e2178
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Alright y'all, done.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll land it in just am in.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *a min
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from Lubuntu Announcements: LXQt 0.14.0 is out! ... https://twitter.com/LubuntuOfficial/status/1089076281172467712?s=19
<kc2bez> @tsimonq2 I had an issue updating compton-conf on my VM http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/Vw6BskDNZw/
<lubot> <aptghetto> I have the same problem
<lubot> <HMollerCl> same here
<lubot> <aptghetto> It tries to overwrite a file from the compton 0.13 package. Seems to be a packaging problem, so I wait until the package maintainer fixes it.
<lubot> <aptghetto> If not, I investigate tomorrow
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the good is that it gaves me an oportunity to test error handling on the upgrade stage of the update-notifier
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mmmm, it appears to be fixed now. Couldn't test it
<kc2bez> @tsimonq2 I wonder if we shouldn't issue a follow-up announcement regarding submitting bugs? https://forum.lxqt.org/t/compton-conf-0-14-0-defect/580
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Good point
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll get on it ASAP
<lubot> <kc2bez> Cool. I think it proves your point that we need our own forum too.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBLXQTPACKAGING0f2a07947998: Add Breaks/Replaces on the old liblxqt-l10n package.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBLXQTPACKAGING0f2a07947998
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBLXQTPACKAGING47338ad8927d: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBLXQTPACKAGING47338ad8927d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCOMPTONCONFPACKAGING7ad69c5d650f: Add Breaks/Replaces on compton-conf-l10n.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCOMPTONCONFPACKAGING7ad69c5d650f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCOMPTONCONFPACKAGING629f19a27d73: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCOMPTONCONFPACKAGING629f19a27d73
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGING6efc7478dc34: Add Breaks/Replaces on old libfm-qt-l10n.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGING6efc7478dc34
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGING532bd6d1926b: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGING532bd6d1926b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGING0b203e9627c3: Add Breaks/Replaces on qtermwidget-l10n.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGING0b203e9627c3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGING4a3e9e176055: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGING4a3e9e176055
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTABOUTPACKAGINGe0e874fa39b4: Add Breaks/Replaces on lxqt-about-l10n.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTABOUTPACKAGINGe0e874fa39b4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTABOUTPACKAGING0eb86468e3eb: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTABOUTPACKAGING0eb86468e3eb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPCMANFMQTPACKAGING6ab55e74919e: Depend on the newer libfm-qt6 package.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPCMANFMQTPACKAGING6ab55e74919e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPCMANFMQTPACKAGING34f58ecc6221: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPCMANFMQTPACKAGING34f58ecc6221
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPCMANFMQTPACKAGING4b993cf8a372: Ignore debian/files.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPCMANFMQTPACKAGING4b993cf8a372
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We *should* be good.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll go get a cup of coffee then start a Discourse instace.
<lubot> <kc2bez> You are awesome!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :D
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Question: so when are we electing the forum administrator? I'm still definitely interested in doing it but wanted to make sure I'm vocal about it and also so it's democratic too.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I don't think we need a dedicated person, we can have a few
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5bc775b71a11: Add edit button to session settings] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5bc775b71a11
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL60708c628fac: Add how to change a value of environment variable] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL60708c628fac
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL259e8ec35db1: Add how to add an environment variable] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL259e8ec35db1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8317d6a36652: Add delete button to session settings] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8317d6a36652
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL84554c8bf3aa: Add how to move text boxes] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL84554c8bf3aa
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL90681c773766: Start resize on text boxes] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL90681c773766
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4a5047e71c21: Add resize horizontally for loimpress text boxes] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4a5047e71c21
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0912dca00c4a: Add Printer properities to loimpress] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0912dca00c4a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL572cbe36395d: Add format --> character font tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL572cbe36395d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd25d09a3b13d: Start loimpress font effects tabs] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd25d09a3b13d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALee3128bcc364: Add loimpress overline color] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALee3128bcc364
#lubuntu-devel 2019-01-27
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Before I ask a sys admin I know from #linux for further help, would anyone be interested in any CLI only program services if I offered free accounts from my raspberry pi? I was thinking to rehost isos for Lubuntu for starters. I think RSS feeds would be neat for starters.
<wxl[m]> Start with ssh and then a web server. But please take it to offtopic
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 wxl:are you there?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yes, hoi
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *hi
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Hi
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Is about the LO thing
<lubot> <HMollerCl> they say that there is a VCL=qt5 coming in 6.2
<lubot> <HMollerCl> currently I don't know how to continue with this bug
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but I believe that we must move to VCL=qt5 instead of strugling with VCL=kde5
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but, I can't change the VCL to qt5
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it suposed to be an env. variable. I change it but I still get gtk, kde5 or x11
<lubot> <HMollerCl> SAL_USE_VCLPLUGIN=kde5
<lubot> <HMollerCl> any ideas?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I might be wrong, but I remember that Lo is deciding which VCL to use depending on XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=LXQt
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and we hardcoded LXQt to use VCL=kde5
<lubot> <HMollerCl> do you remember?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I believe that was done here: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Unbreak Now!, Resolved] Our default LibreOffice theme looks bad: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Will continue in off topic though I already ssh'd into it locally. The one thing I want is to ssh into with port forwarding.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd471b9786567: Add strikethourgh and and effectts to character window] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd471b9786567
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8cbb7446bb35: Add effects and underlining] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8cbb7446bb35
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd59e32838984: Add underline color] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd59e32838984
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdbc49a486eb6: Add superscript and subscript] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdbc49a486eb6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL44c8d8855175: Add width font scaling] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL44c8d8855175
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If anyone wants some packaging experience, I won't be able to look at fixing this for the next nine hours: ... ``` ... The following packages have unmet dependencies: ... compton-conf : Breaks: compton-conf-l10n (< 0.14.0) but 0.13.0-0ubuntu1 is to be installed ... libfm-qt5 : Conflicts: libfm-qt ... libfm-qt6 : Conflicts: libfm-qt .
<lubot> .. Breaks: libfm-qt5 but 0.13.1-10ubuntu1 is to be installed ... E: Unable to correct problems, you have held ... ``` ... Something is still pulling in libfm-qt5 and compton-conf-l10n, maybe the seed?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl, @kc2bez, @aptghetto: Puzzle for y'all :) ^
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh, and @HMollerCl too :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll answer any questions in 8 hours ish
<lubot> <aptghetto> Today I am not puzzling, but in the next 3 weeks I have some time.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfc7f0add8e02: Add Featherpad open files again and run executable scripts] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfc7f0add8e02
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9c8cdd71b23a: Add run command before executaing start with this command] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9c8cdd71b23a
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> @tsimonq2 since I only have time to work on Lubuntu stuff once a week aka Thursday nights for 2 hours (1 hour c++ book learning and hands on with the welcome center and qt docs) can I ask if you're free on Thursday to help me get the hang of just using cmake without qt creator, and how do add artem's assets? My recent commit is my
<lubot>  latest attempt at this.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2d7964ff6221: Add Featherpad obvious way to switch tabs] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2d7964ff6221
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALeecc4c9feb16: Add Featherpad obvious way to close tabs] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALeecc4c9feb16
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALeecef9629062: Add Featherpad detach tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALeecef9629062
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe1354a274e8f: Add Side pane to featherpad] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe1354a274e8f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL124d983e6300: Add featherpad move to first or last of line] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL124d983e6300
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbc4f6888577a: Start pcmanfm-qt directory tree side pane] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbc4f6888577a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALeb17114d6510: Add how to open directory in new tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALeb17114d6510
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL76bc49469fd7: Add folder prorperties to pcmanfm-qt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL76bc49469fd7
#lubuntu-devel 2020-01-20
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb5c12ab1270a: Update icon description] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb5c12ab1270a
<guiverc> funny:  I just saw this on mastodon; Kernighan/Ritchie book "The C programming language"; look up index for recursiom (index; page 269) ... If you don't have book; last reference for recursion is page 269 :)  (my copy is 2nd edition)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe0b84931b03f: Add change version change showing on discover] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe0b84931b03f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa842c75de987: Add restart needed info for discover upgrades] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa842c75de987
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL10a0363fdcfe: Update discover version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL10a0363fdcfe
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL68692aba3c49: Update Featherpad Version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL68692aba3c49
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL44b100be2cba: Move screenshot above version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL44b100be2cba
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfa62f1d69c3e: Reword icon description] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfa62f1d69c3e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0b79c1f2778d: Add Swap column] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0b79c1f2778d
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @teward001 you alive?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> hey! look at this video and how they out dark theme on lxqt https://forum.lxqt.org/t/debian-10-2-lxqt-dark-theme/1058
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sudo apt install qt5-style-plugin-gtk2 … and then choose a dark gtk2-theme like arc-dark
<The_LoudSpeaker> noice.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfe6ce2344721: Improve description of qterminal icon] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfe6ce2344721
<lubot> <HMollerCl> cp /usr/share/color-schemes/BreezeDark.colors ~/.config/kdeglobals
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ^that enables breezedark color scheme
<lubot> <HMollerCl> cp /usr/share/color-schemes/Breeze.colors ~/.config/kdeglobals
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and that reverse it.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf38edf1a303e: Add how to get back to a query] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf38edf1a303e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T137: improve theming] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T137#2946
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl ^
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL85060dba352b: Reduce wordiness] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL85060dba352b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALde1e8f352f74: Explain colors] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALde1e8f352f74
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2a5c75187788: Fix styling on Paste] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2a5c75187788
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL22b7587294c5: Update bullet] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL22b7587294c5
#lubuntu-devel 2020-01-21
<lubot> <teward001> @The_LoudSpeaker [@teward001 you alive?], sorta
<lubot> <teward001> been bleh all day
<wxl> @tsimonq2: did you intend to expire from the docs team?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T139: Ensure applications in Snap packages show up in the lxqt-panel menu] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T139#2947
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T34: Smart package removal] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T34#2949
<wxl> i just added a needsinfo status. probably broke lugito.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T23: hardinfo replacement] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T23#2953
<wxl> apparently not. darn. :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T18: Implement Guest Sessions in SDDM] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T18#2967
<wxl> well now this is interesting: a qt greeter for lightdm https://github.com/surlykke/qt-lightdm-greeter
<guiverc> a 18.04.4 qa-install has ~died; on screen is just circling .. no squashfs errs or anything visible in dmesg, just lots of ~"sda:  sda1  sda2" lines..
<guiverc> (~died ~= 90+ mins of sitting there spinning cursor..)
<guiverc> different issue; second (erase & install; full disk) 18.04.4 install has me at perth & not melbourne... selection of timezone may have issue
<theloudspeaker> > well now this is interesting: a qt greeter for lightdm https://github.com/surlykke/qt-lightdm-greeter
<theloudspeaker> I'll test this.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T143: Enable i386 architecture] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T143#2969
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T139: Ensure applications in Snap packages show up in the lxqt-panel menu] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T139#2970
 * theloudspeaker uploaded an image: Screenshot_focal_2020-01-21_22:34:25.png (13KB) < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/r0/download/matrix.org/SWYyCFKCMkFZANAwpSqgDpeD >
<theloudspeaker> ^ This is how qt-lightdm-greeter looks.
<theloudspeaker> I wasn't able to get the background to use correct wallpaper. I did point it to the default desktop wallpaper but didn't work.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> are there any kvantum-dark users here?
<kc2bez> @HMollerCl I use kvantum-dark on my home machine.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> question when you do search in menu, does it look good? Because my breeze-dark quirk does not.
<kc2bez> I don't remember it looking strange but I will look again tonight.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 337x386) https://i.imgur.com/9TeLBi2.jpg this is how it look
<lubot> <HMollerCl> papirus-dark
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and Lubuntu Arc for LZQt Theme
<kc2bez> That is a little strange, I will get you a screenshot.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T137: improve theming] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T137#2971
<kc2bez> Looks like a new screengrab is on the way. 
<lubot> <kc2bez> (Photo, 265x132) https://i.imgur.com/BkFRbTn.jpg It looks like you found an issue @HmollerCl
#lubuntu-devel 2020-01-22
<lubot> <lynorian> agreed
<lubot> <HMollerCl> we will need to modify LubuntuArc LXQt Theme
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALae023b8ec0cd: Fix capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALae023b8ec0cd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL348a853521a1: Remove double space after period] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL348a853521a1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd317ed370da4: Improve descrription fo qtransmission] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd317ed370da4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc0542c692d2d: Clarify wording] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc0542c692d2d
<wxl> so @RikMills are we going to see Snaps and Flatpaks by default in Discover? https://phabricator.kde.org/T7566
<RikMills> wxl: the snap backend is already a recommends
<wxl> @RikMills: heh shows you how well i pay attention to them :O
#lubuntu-devel 2020-01-23
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @RikMills can you have a look at https://phab.lubuntu.me/D69 when you are free? Can't land unless you approve.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] Bump version number for new release.: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D69
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T19: Task Manager Global Menu Plugin] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T19#2974
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T54: Properly implement different wallpapers for different monitors] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T54#2975
<wxl> ^ maybe i should make a "waiting on upstream to release" status XD
<kc2bez> Gah, I forgot you did that!
<kc2bez> My bad
<wxl> i have a "waiting for upstream"
<wxl> but i meant that more as "waiting on upstream to fix it"
<wxl> i'm saying we should have another one like "fixed upstream, waiting on release"
<wxl> kind of like "fix committed" versus "fix released" in launchpad
<kc2bez> makes sense
<kc2bez> In case I wasn't clear i support that idea.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T33: HiDPI Support] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T33#2980
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T145: Package QPS for new upstream release 2.0.0] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T145
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T69: 19.04 SRUs] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T69#2996
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd04b31d1e1fb: Improve wording] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd04b31d1e1fb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL982619e65551: Remove uneeded version number] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL982619e65551
<ALuz> Hey!
<ALuz> I am trying to install Lubuntu, but it says I don-t have enough drive space (at least  8 gB required). However, I do have 10 gB available as unallocated space in my disk. How can I proceed?
<ALuz> Thanks for the help!
<guiverc> Aluz, you increase the size of your partition using the unallocated space
<kc2bez> I think they left guiverc
<lubot> <HMollerCl> someone using libreoffice in focal?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> install libreoffice-qt5 and launch it like this: SAL_USE_VCLPLUGIN=qt5 libreoffice
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T146: libreoffice qt vcl] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T146
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @HMollerCl [someone using libreoffice in focal?], might work on eoan too.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> how are env variables changed globally and permanent?
<lubot> <RikMills> @tsimonq2 merge qps 2.0.0 ?
<lubot> <RikMills> the lubuntu delta is just VCS and maintainer/uploader
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @RikMills [@tsimonq2 merge qps 2.0.0 ?], Ack go for it
<lubot> <RikMills> ok
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQPSPACKAGINGf1d35ed20fe4: merge debian 2.0.0-1] rikmills (Rik Mills) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQPSPACKAGINGf1d35ed20fe4
<wxl> we should all thumbs up this one https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-runner/issues/138?email_source=notifications&email_token=AAFXADSMGRDUPBR4NNW4E5LQ7HJWXA5CNFSM4KK2MYP2YY3PNVWWK3TUL52HS4DFUVEXG43VMWVGG33NNVSW45C7NFSM4IIKCODQ
<ubot93> Issue 138 in lxqt/lxqt-runner "local executables are not picked up by lxqt-runner" [Open]
<wxl> @teward001 interested in swapping our IRC bridge over to Matterbridge from TeleIRC? https://phab.lubuntu.me/T124
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] figure out replacement for TeleIRC: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T124
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T145: Package QPS for new upstream release 2.0.0] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T145#3008
<The_LoudSpeaker> !standup
<ubot93> standup is @tsimonq2 @lynorian @HMollerCl @aptghetto @teward001 @SamuelBanya @kc2bez @The_LoudSpeaker wxl[m] guiverc it's 2100 UTC Thursday which means it's time for the Lubuntu Development standup meeting. Please announce yourself for roll call! Afterwards, in order of announcement, post your items and be sure to mention when you're done.
<The_LoudSpeaker> o/\
<wxl> o/
<kc2bez> o/
<lynorian> oof slept in too late no paste ready
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I have a couple of minutws
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm on my celphone
<wxl> i don't have a paste either but
<wxl> go raman
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Hii. I don't have anything much. Just talking with upstream about some issues and projects. … Digged into grub's theme settings. Working to get lubuntu-grub-theme working by default. … Also, @RikMills accept D69 ploxx.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> That's it.
<wxl> ok i'll go
<wxl> no movement trying to get i386 enabled in casper yet, but i'm fighting for it. if someone wants to chime in that would perhaps be helpful. https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/missing-foreign-architecture-in-eoan/12702 https://phab.lubuntu.me/T143
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] Enable i386 architecture: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T143
<wxl> snap 2.43 is still in proposed and needs tested as a solution to fix apps showing in the menus https://phab.lubuntu.me/T139
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Unbreak Now!, Open] Ensure applications in Snap packages show up in the lxqt-panel menu: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T139
<wxl> i made a needsinfo and an upstream status on phab and triaged our 20.04 stuff as such
<wxl> been trying to go through tickets there
<wxl> pointed out there's some scripts that we could use to make sddm have guest support rather easily if someone wants to look into that https://phab.lubuntu.me/T18
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Low, Open] Implement Guest Sessions in SDDM: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T18
<wxl> we *REALLY* need to deal with merges https://phab.lubuntu.me/T142
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Unbreak Now!, Open] Deal with merges: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T142
<wxl> also working with lxqt re: GSoC https://forum.lxqt.org/t/google-summer-of-code-2020/1067/5 https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt/issues/1651
<ubot93> Issue 1651 in lxqt/lxqt "Google summer of code participacion" [Open]
<wxl> and that's about it i think
<kc2bez> Thanks wxl !
<lynorian> I am next?
<wxl> well not me :)
<lynorian> Improve Quassel dealing with Queries
<lynorian> Improve text for switching channels in Quassel
<lynorian> Describe swap column in qps 
<lynorian> Add description of columns for startup disk creator
<lynorian> various typo fixes
<lynorian> that is about it
<wxl> good job!
<kc2bez> Very nice indeed!
<kc2bez> Here is my list.
<kc2bez> tested adding i386 architecture as a shellprocess in calamares
<kc2bez> commented on https://phab.lubuntu.me/T143
<kc2bez> Is this the route we want to go with this? ^
<kc2bez> commented and shuffled some priorities on tasks
<kc2bez> created https://phab.lubuntu.me/T145 which @RikMills has promptly resolved. Thank you.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] Enable i386 architecture: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T143
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Resolved] Package QPS for new upstream release 2.0.0: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T145
<wxl> @kc2bez: i want to get it in casper if we can. if not, we do that.
<kc2bez> Ok, sounds good
<kc2bez> Just let me know
<wxl> we'll just monitor that until the end i guess
<kc2bez> Well I don't want to wait too long, some testing would be good.
<kc2bez> Other than myself of course
<wxl> you could always post it up there and we could test it
<kc2bez> Sure, I can do that, if need be we can abandon it.
<wxl> oh i'm not sure everyone saw my post above but there's an issue requesting that runner searches the $PATH (e.g. for $HOME/bin or the like)
<kc2bez> Interesting, will have to read more later.
<kc2bez> @HMollerCl are you still there?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Yes
<kc2bez> I think you are next.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I've done some test with breeze-dark and documented here https://phab.lubuntu.me/T137
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] improve theming: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T137
<wxl> well crap the 2.43 proposed version of snapd doesn't include the fix for snaps in the menu
<lubot> <HMollerCl> In menu search looks bad with dark themes, also happens with kvantum confirmed by @kc2bez, we need to fix it in lubuntu arc lxqt theme
<lubot> <HMollerCl> And I'm doing test with libreoffice-qt5 and works OK, we would need to change en variable for that and add the package to seed
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T146
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Wishlist, Open] libreoffice qt5 vcl: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T146
<kc2bez> Your proposal on T137 seems to work for dark or light themes so +1 on that
<wxl> i agree
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Eof
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> Your proposal on T137 seems to work for dark or light themes so +1 on t …], Ok, will work on it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Will try to use a better matched color for the theme
<kc2bez> Thank you @HMollerCl
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Aaaaa and I'm studying for applying to lubuntu developer
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Still don't get the symbol thing
<wxl> what symbol thing?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Symbol files
<wxl> ah well
<wxl> they're not super fun
<wxl> i think the important thing to understand is how to translate errors into understandable meaningful things you can actually take actions on
<wxl> in general you don't need to create symbols so much as deal with symbols that are dropped or new ones that are added
<wxl> but if you look at https://wiki.debian.org/UsingSymbolsFiles you can see how c++filt parses the symbols file into something that's useful, i.e. something you can relate to the actuall code
<wxl> not helpful: OrientationSensor11qt_metacallEN11QMetaObject4CallEiPPv
<wxl> helpful: OrientationSensor::qt_metacall(QMetaObject::Call, int, void**)
<wxl> @RikMills you have any other good resources for dealing with symbols?
<lubot> <RikMills> pkgkde-symbolshelper :P
<lubot> <RikMills> and asking Harald Sitter to check an abi break if I suspect one 😆
<wxl> heh you're no fun XD
<wxl> the symbols stuff here is useful as a basis for understanding https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/advanced.en.html
<wxl> as well as links to the policy mentioned there
<wxl> ACTUALLY this is pretty good https://stackoverflow.com/questions/12664207/how-to-adjust-symbols-file-in-a-debian-package-for-a-shared-lib
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Thanks, will look at them
<wxl> you won't have to deal with it *A LOT* and when you do it's usually just a wee fix like that
<wxl> i've never had to deal with an ABI break personally
<lubot> <tsimonq2> OOO did someone say ABI break?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> My favorite
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right @RikMills? :P
<wxl> @HMollerCl a little secret: we're PROBABLY not going to grill you on how to deal with an ABI break XD
<lubot> <kc2bez> If you get really stuck you just ping @tsimonq2 a bunch! XD
<wxl> and then when you get sick of him ghosting you, you ping @RikMills instead!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm a simple man. I ignore standup, I ignore "hey Simon what do you think", but ABI break, man, what's that all about?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XDD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Nah I'm just kidding
<lubot> <kc2bez> XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oops
<lubot> <Lexorator> Oops! Sorry!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It happens! It's all good
<wxl> hmmmm
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Jajaja
 * wxl thinks… next time he needs simon for something trivial… "ABI BREAK!!!!!!!!!!!!"
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6129d9255ce2: Link cdimage] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6129d9255ce2
<lubot> <RikMills> calamares going to support zfs installs in 20.04?
<wxl> that's a question for kpmcore honestly
<lubot> <kc2bez> ^
<wxl> https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/533
<ubot93> Issue 533 in calamares/calamares "ZFS support" [Open]
<wxl> huh https://github.com/KDE/kpmcore/search?q=zfs&type=Code
<lubot> <RikMills> I suspect not then
<wxl> well i don't know
<lubot> <kc2bez> I don't think [ade] is back from conference yet. I would imagine a relatively quick turnaround on that once he starts work on it.
<wxl> that sort of suggests kpmcore supports it
<lubot> <kc2bez> those are relatively recent commits
<wxl> oh wow i hadn't even noticed that
<wxl> might want to hit up the upstream issue with that notification. would you be so kind dan?
<lubot> <kc2bez> sure. will do.
<wxl> thx
<lubot> <RikMills> then again, considering Ubuntu landed zfs support in ubiquity 10 days before 19.10 release, there is plenty of time yet.... 😆
<wxl> hehehe
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Wxl what do you think of https://phab.lubuntu.me/T137#2946??
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] improve theming: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T137#2946??
<wxl> @HMollerCl you mean fixing the default .qss?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Nope, kdeglobala
<wxl> 1s
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Kdeglobals using it to make breeze dark
<wxl> my concern in regards to the task is general, i.e. how can we make it easy for people to change theming to their liking rather than just dark and light
<wxl> this is why i mentioned a more full featured solution i.e. kvantum
<lubot> <HMollerCl> If, people use breeze, we can use kdeglobals and make a simple app to change the colors (instead of installing full plasma-desktop)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> And people could decide their own colors for breeze
<wxl> is plasma needed with kvantum or qt5ct?
<wxl> oh they can? without having to write a .colors themselves?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> None of them
<lubot> <HMollerCl> The thing is that plasma has some apps to adjust colors and make your own kdeglobals
<wxl> ah
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Wait, moving to a computer
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, on a computer now
<lubot> <HMollerCl> easier to type
<wxl> is the value with what you're suggesting is that it provides a more unified solution than qt5ct?
#lubuntu-devel 2020-01-24
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the thing is that breeze qt widget uses a file called ~/.config/kdeglobals that has (among other things we don't use) color schemes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> color shcemes are in /usr/share/color-schemes and actually if you have kvantum installed their themes are there too.
<wxl> that sounds really good. a pyqt app would be fairly simple to maintain, i think. but my concern is whether or not we're reinventing the wheel
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so you could use breeze with some kvantum coloschemes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> agaida has done something but he think it's not ready
<wxl> oh? could you find more info about that? maybe we could put our heads together
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wait, searching
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt/issues/572#issuecomment-527256122
<lubot> <HMollerCl> read from there
<lubot> <HMollerCl> agaida thinks his solution wouldn't work with openbox, I think it will
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3329c2463ab6: MErge lists and remove paraenthical] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3329c2463ab6
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl ??
<lubot> <HMollerCl> "ABI BREAK!!!!!!!!!!!!"
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Huh?
<lubot> <RikMills> LOL
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wajajajaja
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (wajajaja is laughing laying in the floor)
<kc2bez> XD
<wxl> sorry got called away
<wxl> brb again
<wxl> i guess that didn't clarify anything for me
<lubot> <HMollerCl> They have donde soemthing with lxqt-kcm-integration
<wxl> hm
<wxl> maybe we should switch to kwin :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-kcm-integration
<kc2bez> :D
<lubot> <HMollerCl> or xfcewm
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ?
<kc2bez> No thanks XD
<wxl> heh
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but we can install plasma-dekstop and use it for config puposes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> of course the knwin ones won't work
<wxl> hush your mouth!
<wxl> i'd rather dwm
<lubot> <HMollerCl> jejej
<lubot> <HMollerCl> What I mean is, there are some configurations we can make, w/o using plama
<lubot> <HMollerCl> only using for configuring.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> or we can create our own config apps based on those
<wxl> @HMollerCl honestly i have total faith in you with regards to theming. i tend to be lazy about the subject, so if you find something that works well, is easy to maintain, has a low footprint, and looks good, let's just do it.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, I will think how to make it not to hacky
<kc2bez> +1 to wxl
<kc2bez> It is the reason I install kvantum. A couple of clicks and I have an Arc Dark theme. Having all of the other knobs and levers isn't necessarily good however.
<wxl> personally i think qt5ct looks really reasonable
 * wxl waves his magic wand
<kc2bez> I still need to try qt5ct
 * kc2bez abracadabra
<kc2bez> Oh wait we were in the wrong channel
<wxl> i blame you
<kc2bez> It is my fault
<lubot> <HMollerCl> other way to easy have ark-dark is to install qt5-style-plugin-gtk2, use gtk2 as qt widget style and use arc dark as gtk2 (and gtk3) tehme
<wxl> maybe we just need to document this all?
<wxl> that would be a really good start
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that makes qt to mimic gtk theme
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl [<wxl> @teward001 interested in swapping our IRC bridge over to Matterbridge from …], We might be able to.  Better solution is Matterbridge then?
<lubot> Mahmudul Alam was added by: Mahmudul Alam
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> and then when you get sick of him ghosting you, you ping @RikMills instead …], 💯💯
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @teward001 interested in swapping our IRC bridge over to Matterbridge from …], Go seems to be interesting. @teward001 tech me how to deploy matterbridge once you get it working.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTGLOBALKEYSPACKAGINGa1e05493d309: Bump version number for new release.] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTGLOBALKEYSPACKAGINGa1e05493d309
<theloudspeaker> https://pastebin.com/SMiKB5kV
<theloudspeaker> @RikMills
<theloudspeaker> Wait. I shouldn't have uploaded it? Only make changes on phab side?
<theloudspeaker> wxl ?
<lubot> <kc2bez> no. you didn't need to upload you already did that.
<lubot> <RikMills> You were syncronising phab git with what had ALREADY been uploaded
<theloudspeaker> K.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T137: improve theming] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T137#3011
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ^ you like it?
<lubot> <wxl23> @HMollerCl [^ you like it?], Lgtm
<lubot> <wxl23> @teward001 [We might be able to.  Better solution is Matterbridge then?], Seems like it. Plus they offer lots of integrations rather than just Telegram
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl23 [Lgtm], Lgtm???
<lubot> <kc2bez> Looks Good To Me
<lubot> <teward001> @The_LoudSpeaker [Go seems to be interesting. @teward001 teach me how to deploy matterbridge once …], Step 1: Set up the candles in a circle. … Step 2: Draw the circle and pentagram. … Step 3: Sacrifice Windows 7 and Earlier to the Great Elder Gods of Linux … Step 4: ... … OH WAIT, no, that's the ritual for summoning the Linux G
<lubot> ods, not deploying Matterbridge!  xD
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe5d50f5b74bd: Update qps version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe5d50f5b74bd
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [Looks Good To Me], Wasn't it "let's get the merge?"
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @teward001 [Step 1: Set up the candles in a circle. … Step 2: Draw the circle and pentagram. … S …], Nah nah. I need instructions to set up matterbridge. Linux gods are already impressed with me. I sacrificed windows months ago.
<lubot> <teward001> lol
<wxl> so @The_LoudSpeaker you going to deal with all the other merges now? :)
<lubot> <teward001> heh
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> so @The_LoudSpeaker you going to deal with all the other merges now? :)], Sure. I can.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> What do we have currently that's stuck?
<lubot> <teward001> everything :P
<lubot> <teward001> *shot*
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> XD
<wxl> a ton
<wxl> just go look on MoM for hints
<wxl> after you get through all the lx-stuff, then work through other stuff in our packageset
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> K. I will check MoM and try to identify. But first, I still have those recipes to remove from launchpad.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Those which gave us the spam mails.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> after you get through all the lx-stuff, then work through other stuff in o …], K.
<wxl> i'd say that's a little lower priority than the merges
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yeah. But I already started.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I will have a look at the merges tomorrow sometime.
<wxl> sounds good
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Too tired now. It's just Friday evening now and I have a long weekend to go. Plus a trip upcoming mid week. Need to get some coffee to function.
 * wxl sips mate
<lubot> * The_LoudSpeaker has a mug of cold coffee
<wxl> btw folks if you don't know, kdialog is super cool
<wxl> https://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Shell_Scripting_with_KDE_Dialogs
<wxl> ^^^ that might be good if we need a little interaction but don't need the full power of e.g. python or c++ or whatever. i'm thinking of you here, @HMollerCl
<wxl> we have all of its depends satisfied, so it's got very little overhead
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thanks, will take a look
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL46a855a274d4: Add mousover for more info] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL46a855a274d4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL02aeeb5233bb: Add process count] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL02aeeb5233bb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL348bc0676561: Add View details by right click to qps] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL348bc0676561
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL65948ae22b8d: Add Files tab on more details] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL65948ae22b8d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7ab0bde5906a: Add environment tab for more info] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7ab0bde5906a
#lubuntu-devel 2020-01-25
<wxl> @HMollerCl you might have some input ont his one https://github.com/palinek/nm-tray/issues/47
<ubot93> Issue 47 in palinek/nm-tray "Unable to connect to openVPN" [Open]
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @HMollerCl you might have some input ont his one https://github.com/paline …], done
<wxl> @HMollerCl thanks :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> since I'm on the art repositories
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I will add another openbox theme with different close button and inactive window color
<lubot> <HMollerCl> do you like LubuntuArc2 name?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Looks good to me.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> changed to "Lubuntu Round"
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/D70
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] Add Lubuntu Round Openbox Theme and change background and hover color for in menu search: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D70
<wxl> @teward001 i think mail might be stuck. i didn't get notified of the above and i'm set as a reviewer
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl [<wxl> @teward001 i think mail might be stuck. i didn't get notified of the above …], i'll check.
<lubot> <teward001> having some issues with mail on my end too
<lubot> <teward001> but that's due to some other issues on my side
<wxl> for that matter i missed some discourse notifications, too, although that could be for different reasons
<lubot> <teward001> remind me the address used?
<wxl> my email?
<lubot> <teward001> ahhh i see what happened here hang on
<lubot> <teward001> it's been flagged as an open relay
 * wxl grabs on tight
<lubot> <teward001> which... is not surprising given we have to open-relay for phab.lubuntu.me
<lubot> <teward001> ewww, the other problem is logs and journals ate everything
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @teward001 i think mail might be stuck. i didn't get notified of the above …], I also didn't get notified about a task in which I was mentioned.
<wxl> all the disk space???
<lubot> <teward001> yeah it's not a huge disk
<lubot> <teward001> trying to figure out what's eating space now
<wxl> $HOME/.xsession.errors is always a fun one but probably not applicable XD
<lubot> <teward001> nope
<lubot> <teward001> it's just a small disk space
<lubot> <teward001> and I fubar'd the config and made it an open relay oops
<lubot> <teward001> so smtp.lubuntu.me is now offline for general mail until I dig deep enough to fix this
<lubot> <teward001> may migrate it to another host...
<lubot> <teward001> ehhhhhhh yheah i maaaaaaaaaay have fubar'd it for a while
<lubot> <teward001> it WAS running as an open relay (OOPS)
<lubot> <teward001> so i'mma spin a new smtp.lubuntu.me i think
<lubot> <teward001> with more space
<lubot> <teward001> and migrate stuff there
<lubot> <teward001> so E:PATIENCEREQUIRED
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Let me know when it's fixed. I have my github email as lubuntu mail id. Also at a few other places.
<lubot> <teward001> so
<lubot> <teward001> @lubuntu.me won't be affected
<lubot> <teward001> it's @*.lubuntu.me (phab, discourse, etc.) that will be affected
<lubot> <teward001> SMTP access is restricted currently to just our infrastructure and my test system
<lubot> <teward001> but i'll fix that in a little while later
<lubot> <teward001> migrating the services over currently, and will need an emergency call into canonical sysadmin for the DNS change
<lubot> <teward001> once i get things operational
<wxl> yikes perhaps it might not be wise to give them a heads up to let them know it's coming down the pike? maybe ask them to prioritize the ticket ahead of time
<lubot> <teward001> i'm actually tempted to give it a different identifying hostname and rDNS but i'm a lazy sod xD
<lubot> <teward001> it'll take some time for me to finish migrating things anyways so
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @teward001 [@lubuntu.me won't be affected], K.
<wxl> i think at the end of a successful install
<wxl> oops there i go again
<kc2bez> I feel better now
<wxl> now that i managed to ding the wrong channel again? XD
<kc2bez> Yes XD
 * wxl threatens kc2bez with a wet fish
 * kc2bez runs
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T54: Properly implement different wallpapers for different monitors] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T54#3024
<lubot> <HMollerCl> how can we change SAL_USE_VCLPLUGIN to qt5?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I know we can make it in lxqt, is that the best option?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> found it in startlxqt. Do we have our own or it comes from lxqt?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [found it in startlxqt. Do we have our own or it comes from lxqt?], IIRC we use theirs but have our own desktop file with our own env vars in default settings
<lubot> <HMollerCl> will look at it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but, upstream already has done it, in may19. https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-session/commit/55a59f8c9d42a4fefbcd300ff62eee4b621fe6c4
#lubuntu-devel 2020-01-26
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and june https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-session/commit/828b6baaac06f80dcb52cd3f66523f92e8c4802b
<lubot> <HMollerCl> we have session.conf in /etc/xdg/xdg-Lubuntu/lxqt we don't use lxqt one? if that's the case we need to set env var there.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, so I made 3 dif request from 70 to 72.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALaed75c533b19: Add Open File button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALaed75c533b19
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6229eeedfbf7: Add create header for launching stuff] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6229eeedfbf7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALef6dab226f3c: Move Open file up] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALef6dab226f3c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb964015df938: Add templates button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb964015df938
<wxl> fyi i disabled and deleted all the packages from ppa:lubuntu-desktop/ppa as they were all super duper old and some goofball on the lxqt forum thought it might be a good idea to add it
<lubot> <lynorian> that was still around?
<wxl> heh yeah
<wxl> ever notice x isn't on tty7 anymore? i figured out why https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lubuntu-devel/2020-January/001737.html
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T54: Properly implement different wallpapers for different monitors] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T54#3026
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T146: libreoffice qt5 vcl] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T146#3031
<guiverc2> I only recently discovered the PPA for lubuntu-desktop/ppa thru a ask.ubu support thingy... I didn't know of it's existence & was surprised when I discovered I had upload privs to it!!   possibly same ?goofball? posting on multiple sites...  ^ (Walter's comment earlier)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T146: libreoffice qt5 vcl] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T146#3034
 * theloudspeaker uploaded an image: Screenshot_2020-01-26-21-43-53-59_984e1414ae90666a90f12ff17ec14a7f.png (186KB) < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/r0/download/matrix.org/izeKTlWjxvhvtdKdcehpBIKt >
<theloudspeaker> ^ all of these lxqt-* stuff have conflicts.
<wxl> theloudspeaker: that's what i was saying!
<wxl> that's weird. anyone know what's up here? https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/19-10-install-bug/718
<theloudspeaker> We so have cala and other stuff up there.
<theloudspeaker> > that's weird. anyone know what's up here? https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/19-10-install-bug/718
<theloudspeaker> Haven't tried replacing a partition. Will add that to the list.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Don't worry about Cala. we are on the latest release.
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl [<wxl> that's weird. anyone know what's up here? https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/1 …], can't say I recall encountering that in Cala. sounds more like ubiquity.
<wxl> OH! 
<wxl> hey
<wxl> why don't we use lxqt-policykit?
<lubot> <kc2bez> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<lubot> <kc2bez> seems like a good idea to be honest
<wxl> remember our pi issue?
<lubot> <kc2bez> yes
<wxl> i know it's because of changes in network-manager-gnome depends
<wxl> as i remember, it surrounds the polkit auth agent
<wxl> and lxqt-policykit is not a direct depend of lubuntu-desktop
<wxl> we install it apparently but it's not a direct depend
<lubot> <kc2bez> interesting
<wxl> so actually i think our fix is not to install sddm after all :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> makes sense
<wxl> ah ok, it's part of lxqt-core
<wxl> there's a whole plethora of stuff we don't directly depend on
<wxl> including the lkes of lxqt-session
<wxl> and that's true in the seed
<wxl> HOWEVER
<wxl> in the seed we explicitly depend on lxqt-notificationd to avoid gnome
<wxl> and so it is in lxqt-notificationd
<wxl> i mean in the metapackage
<wxl> so i think i've got our fix
<wxl> so i should fix meta/seed for focal and SRU meta
<lubot> <kc2bez> Sounds good.
<wxl> can someone remind me where we're at with the bug that's making focal uninstallable?
<lubot> <kc2bez> The race condition thing? I think I saw a Cala commit yesterday towards that.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Weighting change on unpackfs
<wxl> the thing where it failed to create the partition or whatever
<lubot> <kc2bez> That might not be started yet, not sure.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I have been able to install recent dailies in a VM (Thursday or Friday).
<wxl> i'm still getting this with erase disk https://share.riseup.net/#vOsV9pA3dgnwIJXADYA2FA
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> i'm still getting this with erase disk https://share.riseup.net/#vOsV9pA3d …], It says enter password.
<wxl> ah, actually that's with erase disk iff. an existing partition is already there
<wxl> didn't i tell you the password, raman?
<wxl> also the replace partition thing requires you to select a partion, even if there is only one to select, before you can continue, so no big there
<lubot> <kc2bez> I might have done an EFI install last week.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> didn't i tell you the password, raman?], Nah!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> If there was some pun there when you told me, i probably didn't get it.
<wxl> that was with BIOS on my end… when i'm done with this install i'll try EFI
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Merging], We should add this to Lubuntu developer application wiki?
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker i think ultimately we need to rewrite it for our own purposes, which is to say how to use MoM but to actually ensure our repos are updated correctly
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I remember you asking me to write a wiki page for that. I will do it once I am able to do it correctly for a couple more merges.
<wxl> it might not be terrible to provide both ideas: do mom like normal and then hack your way back to updating the repos, or just use mom as a guide to do things like normal (i personally think that's better)
<lubot> <kc2bez> You could still create the page. it is an editable wiki. just call it a WIP until you feel comfortable.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> One thing I don't get is, if we have merges upload to archive. Phab should just pull from it na?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [You could still create the page. it is an editable wiki. just call it a WIP unti …], Sure.
<lubot> <kc2bez> @The_LoudSpeaker [One thing I don't get is, if we have merges upload to archive. Phab should just …], It isn't automatic, no.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Can we make it automatic?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Or do it manually? Like manually clone from phab. Pull from archive and then push to phab?
<lubot> <kc2bez> The manual process is essentially what you did.
<wxl> yep and one which i'd consider rather a pain
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Currently what I did was, fix merge, upload to archive, clone phab, edit to match that in archive, push using arc but don't upload to archive coz already there.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [The manual process is essentially what you did.], I didn't pull from archive. Had to manually read the diff and then edit files in debian/ folder.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> yep and one which i'd consider rather a pain], +1
<wxl> or you could do: look at mom to see what needs fixing, clone phab, fix it, upload, done
<lubot> <kc2bez> It might be better to start your merge with the phab. edit to match the merge
<wxl> ^
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> or you could do: look at mom to see what needs fixing, clone phab, fix it, …], Mom has diff errors also between multiple versions.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [It might be better to start your merge with the phab. edit to match the merge], That's a good idea.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Instead of uploading to archive after merging, I could make phab look like that fixed merge and then push to phab and upload to archive. Sounds good
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Only thing, what happens to that package in MoM? Does it automatically disappear once archive has a new version?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I think i does.
<wxl> yes
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Noice. I will try this fir next merges.
<wxl> MoM is really nothing more than an output of an automated attempt to merge (which itself is an upload)
<wxl> if the merge fails, then nothing is uploaded, and it shows up on MoM
<wxl> if any new upload comes into the archive, it gets superceded
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yeah. Makes sense
<lubot> <kc2bez> It is easier to review in phab and make any changes before uploading so I see some value in that.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [Or do it manually? Like manually clone from phab. Pull from archive and then pus …], This should happen automatically ideally.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [It is easier to review in phab and make any changes before uploading so I see so …], Yeah.
<wxl> yes, i agree it should happen automatically but we need to create tools for that purpose
<wxl> to be fair even kubuntu doesn't have it automated and they've got some pretty fancy tooling
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> What happens at the end of a release cycle? When a new ubuntu version comes into development? That time the version numbers are updated na? (Like default settings) and also the change from eoan to focal in dch? So that they build in focal. How's that done?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> yes, i agree it should happen automatically but we need to create tools fo …], @tsimonq2
<lubot> <kc2bez> @The_LoudSpeaker [What happens at the end of a release cycle? When a new ubuntu version comes into …], The release team makes changes manually.
<lubot> <kc2bez> and by release team I mean Simon
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> That must be ton of a work.
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker good question! you should get ABI BREAK to write documentation on that, at least for us.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Not sure you did that right wxl ABI BREAK!!!!!!!!! XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I partly know what's an ABI but break?
<wxl> when a new version has an incompatible ABI with previous versions
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Okaaay
<wxl> um does anyone see the esp flag on focal? i don't.
<lubot> <kc2bez> In a manual partition?
<wxl> yeah
<kc2bez> I think you found a bug wxl
<wxl> oh goodie :/
<kc2bez> If you set the efi partition with a boot flag all is good but the wording if you don't indicates you need to set the esp flag.
<lubot> <kc2bez> (Photo, 511x234) https://i.imgur.com/r3wQ30N.jpg
<wxl> so a wording issue. easy. nice.
<kc2bez> fwiw it still booted
<wxl> that's what matters
<kc2bez> with no flag set
<wxl> with no boot flag set? O_O
<kc2bez> Yeah, even after the warning and no flag set. YMMV it is virtual box and that can be a bit forgiving.
<wxl> yeah i guess it's possible different efi implementations might not be as robust or well-known
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSEEDcd866af4f864: explicitly seed lxqt-policykit cuz gnome] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEEDcd866af4f864
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMETAbd39e4585881: update: explicit lxqt-policykit seed] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMETAbd39e4585881
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMETAa5fc0fe1d30c: escape the escape] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMETAa5fc0fe1d30c
<wxl> ^ finally figured out our problem in the update script
<lubot> <kc2bez> That makes my head hurt a little.
<wxl> well, it's not systemd
<lubot> <kc2bez> or apt
<wxl> welllllllllll
<lubot> <kc2bez> in way I guess. I rescind my statement
<wxl> aw snap [quote="agaida, post:17, topic:1088"]
<wxl> nothing against lubuntu, but they have sometimes strange ideas about working systems
<wxl> argh
<wxl> https://forum.lxqt.org/t/raspberry-pi4-lxqt-64-bit/1088/18
<wxl> ^ aw snap that
<lubot> <kc2bez> just when I thought we were getting along
<wxl> heh i'm sure alf will take the joke :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> yeah, he actually does have a pretty good sense of humor.
<wxl> do we know what this guy is talking about with regards to changing the password a la nmcli? https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/new-install-new-hardware-wifi-disconnects/716/3?u=wxl
<lubot> <kc2bez> nope
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Is there a particular reason ubuntu and flavours ship with grub?
<wxl> as oppossed to......... ?
<wxl> it clearly seems the best choice all around https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_boot_loaders
<wxl> and when it comes to such a crucial component, you don't muck about
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> There are some options like systemd-boot and refind. But I'd like to know reason to keep grub.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> and when it comes to such a crucial component, you don't muck about], Bhaiya it goes to rescue very often.
<wxl> not for me :)
<kc2bez> refind and systemd boot only work for EFI
<wxl> this is fun: " Despite being developed by two of its employees, Red Hat's Fedora Project does not use gummiboot for booting UEFI systems; instead, it will use efilinux to chainload GRUB"
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I haven't had a chance to use efilinux or gummiboot.
<wxl> guiverc: i'd like to make it a goal for us to finish the testcases before march. is that something we can put our heads together on?
